#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-09
<leoquant> Ronnie, ping
<Ronnie> leoquant: pong
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant, long time no "see"
<leoquant> hoi MrChrisDruif ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<leoquant> mwa, arm...zeer:/
<leoquant> en jij?
<MrChrisDruif> Arm doet pijn? Vervelend...
<MrChrisDruif> Beetje korte nacht gehad dus beetje moe, verder wel goed
<leoquant> let goed op je jezelf he...je hebt maar 1 lichaam enzo...
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<RawChid> Goede middag
<leoquant> hoi RawChid
<RawChid> Ej leo
<RawChid> Hoe is het?
<RawChid> Ow, arm pijn zie ik
<RawChid> Minder prettig
<leoquant> yep :/
<leoquant> veel pauzeren
<leoquant> niet veel typen
<leoquant> brb
<RawChid> Ah oke. Rustze ;)
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo
<CasW> Hallo Dooitze
<DooitzeCompaq> Hoeist?
<CasW> Joah, wel best
<DooitzeCompaq> Welkom hajour
<hajour> hee DooitzeCompaq  :)
<hajour> mer laptop moest eerst weer opladen
<DooitzeCompaq> Is de Developer Summit al begonnen?
<DooitzeCompaq> haha
<DooitzeCompaq> Had het #ubuntu-fry kanaal niet gezien :P
<hajour> ?
<hajour> :)
<hajour> sorry was verkeerde tab
<hajour> eerste
<CasW> Welk irc-kanaal moet ik wezen? :p
<DooitzeCompaq> #ubuntu-fry
<Ronnie> DooitzeCompaq: ja, de developer summit is al een tijd bezig
<DooitzeCompaq> oh, niets van gemerkt
<Ronnie> DooitzeCompaq: http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<hajour> tja ik kan niks vinden hier
<hajour> er staat een plattegrond met kleine letters daar en ik zie erniks van
<hajour> op de naamtags staat ook een plattegrond met nog kleinere afbeelding erop
<hajour> ik baal ontezettend
<hajour> ik heb hierdoor al een aantal sessions gemist
<hajour> ik weet absoluut niet waar ik moet zijn hier
<RawChid> Kun je dat niet vragen?
<JanC> en vooraf op je laptop kijken en opschrijven waar je moet zijn
<JanC> en eventueel mensen die op dezelfde plaats moet zijn proberen vinden
<hajour> JanC,  mijn laptop is aan het opladen nu
<hajour> die was na anderhalf uur al leeg de batterij
<JanC> geen stroomkabels in de sessielocalen?
<JanC> ik werkte bijna altijd op netstroom toen het in La Hulpe bij Brussel was
<hajour> we waren bij een reading en daar waren alleen maar stoelen
<hajour> ik kon niet zo lang staan dus toen ben ik maar op de grond gaan zitten
<hannie> RawChid, de enquête ziet er prima uit! Mooi.
<leoquant> hannie, op hoeveel cursisten zitten we nu, goede middag trouwens?
<hannie> dag leoquant. Alleen jij en Gerhard.
<leoquant> mooie start toch? ツ
<hannie> Lijkt mij beter om het uit te stellen
<leoquant> zeg het maar, we gaan cancelen he.
<hannie> Ja, ik zal Gerhard wel een mailtje sturen.
<leoquant> goed op het forum staat in het subforum mwanzo de aankondige
<leoquant> ing
<hannie> Daarna wil ik de mensen die ik nog op het oog heb benaderen
<hannie> voor een nieuwe datum. Is dat ok?
<leoquant> goed, je kunt daar je cursus aanpassen
<leoquant> ja uiteraaard
<leoquant> en ook zelf je datum prikken
<hannie> leoquant, moet de aankondiging voor woensdag nog verwijderd worden?
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> ik haal je uit de topics op irc
<leoquant> uit de versch. calenders
<hannie> ok, dan kijk ik op de wiki en het forum
<leoquant> uitstekend
<hannie> leoquant, wat een toestand. Je hebt zo je best gedaan!
<hannie> Ik ga er meteen aan beginnen.
<leoquant> geen probleem hoor! ツ
<leoquant> ik ga aan de slag
<hannie> oki
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Zaterdag 14-05-11 19.30 - 20.30  workshop: Python | Leiding: commandline en stefandevries.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Zaterdag 14-05-11 19.30 - 20.30  workshop: Python | Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<leoquant> zo done
<hannie> leoquant, ik heb bij de workshop gezet: datum wordt later bepaald
<hannie> en ik heb een mailtje gestuurd naar Gerhard en de andere aspirant-vertalers
<RawChid> Gerhard is inmiddels toch volledig lid :P
<RawChid> Goede middag trouwens ;)
<RawChid> hannie, bedankt voor je reactie. Ik zal vanavond ofzo de enquete versturen
<hannie> RawChid, ik heb je mailtje ook beantwoord
<hannie> RawChid, Gerhard heeft ook een iets andere mail van mij gekregen
<RawChid> :)
<Rachelle_> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle_ :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het hier?
<Rachelle_> hier gaat wel
<MrChrisDruif> Ergens anders niet?
<Rachelle_> oorpijn :(
<MrChrisDruif> Vervelend, beterschap zou ik zeggen
<Rachelle_> morgen huisarts
<Rachelle_> zou me niks verwonderen als het een ontsteking is
<JanC> gewoon oor afsnijden Rachelle_, een beroemde Nederlander deed je dat al voor...  ;-)
<Rachelle_> pfff
<JanC> of nee, dat was niet voor oorpijn maar voor oorsuizingen of zo
<RawChid> Ik heb een enquete gemaakt.
<RawChid> Voor vertaling. Maar daar vraag ik ook welke bronnen mensen gebruiken voor hulp
<RawChid> Zie de laatste vraag: https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=nl&formkey=dHEwdDlHTTJMckVTcGtIN0U4V2xGRXc6MQ
<RawChid> Ben ik een optie vergeten?
<lordnoid> steunpunt
<RawChid> Ah, goede
<RawChid> Dank je
<RawChid> En ondertussen heeft iemand em net ingevuld
<CasW> Dat was ik :D
<RawChid> :P
<lordnoid> lol :P CasW haalt geen hulp, die wordt bij hem gevraagd
<CasW> Muhaha
<Rachelle_> pffff zucht waarom denken mensen nog steeds niet eraan wat op hun hoofd te doen op dagen als vandaag
<Rachelle_> een vriendin van me heeft een flinke zonnesteek te pakken -_-'
<lordnoid> k heb al haar op me hoofd
<Rachelle_> dan zou ik niet heel lang in de zon gaan lordnoid
<lordnoid> nerd avoid direct sunlight
<Rachelle_> :p
<exalt> hoiie
<exalt> SWAT, aanwezig?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-10
<leoquant> JanC, Ronnie ?
<leoquant> hebben jullie een link naar live streams vanuit budapest?
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, hoi!
<DooitzeCompaq> Alles goed?
<leoquant> redelijk thx
<DooitzeCompaq> oke
<leoquant> en jij?
<DooitzeCompaq> ook redelijk
<DooitzeCompaq> Moet nog een beetje wakker worden :P
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik ook...
<Ronnie> leoquant: http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<Ronnie> http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<RawChid> Ben je dat aan het volgen Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> nee, om 12 uur is er een interresante, de rest is niet zo belangrijk voor mij
<RawChid> ff de schedule bekijken
<RawChid> Welke vind jij interessant Ronnie?
<RawChid> LoCo Team Portal?
<Ronnie> yup
<Ronnie> ga jij nog sessies volgen RawChid, leoquant
<RawChid> Ik zie wel wat leuks ertussen
<RawChid> Vanmiddag om 5 uur en morgenochtend
<RawChid> Klopt het dat de stream het nu niet doet?
<RawChid> Wil er misschien over een uurtje ff 1 bekijken
<RawChid> Ronnie, weet jij meer over de stream? ^^
<Ronnie> nee, ik heb vandaag nog geen stream aan gehad
<Ronnie> de video draait alleen in de grand ballroom
<RawChid> Hoe volg je sessies dan?
<RawChid> Alleen audio?
<Ronnie> ja, alleen audio
<RawChid> Ook goed
<Ronnie> en etherpad
<RawChid> Waar vind ik dat?
<Ronnie> en irc
<Ronnie> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-10/ de icoontjes linksboven elke sessie
<RawChid> Ah, dank je :)
<RawChid> Maar ik heb nu alleen Etherpad
<RawChid> Hoe vind ik de stream dan?
<RawChid> Ronnie, als je nog handige links hebt graag
<RawChid> Heb nu een site met IRC kanalaen
<Ronnie> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/
<Ronnie> stond op http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ onder 'To Listen'
<RawChid> Ah, in het IRC-topic staat ook een link naar de stream :)
<leoquant> Ronnie, ja, sorry voor de late reactie ik heb me opgegeven voor remote
<Ronnie> oh dat ook ja
<RawChid> Ga je nog bepaalde sessies volgen leoquant?
<leoquant> ja ik had die om 17.00 gepland, met net weg dan, (kom ik net achter :/)
<leoquant> zat net wel in een "irc room: round table ofzo, leek me wel wat
<leoquant> gebeurde helemaal niets..lol
<leoquant> hee hajour is remote kapot in budapest
<leoquant> krijg geen geluid nog
<hajour> ik weet het niet ik vraag het wel.welk session ben je bij?
<hajour> leoquant, ^
<leoquant> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/desktop-o-u1-sharing/
<leoquant> 17.00 was security de bedoeling
<RawChid> leoquant, die stream van Jozsef doet het bij mij ook niet
<RawChid> Andere wel
<RawChid> En die Security wilde ik ook volgen :)
<leoquant> RawChid, duidelijk, dat is zowat je beroep toch?
<leoquant> (of in ieder geval je studie focus)
<leoquant> hajour, ik weet niet of je dat moet regelen, er zijn vast al meer verzoeken/opmerkingen rond de live streams en audio
<RawChid> Ja klopt leoquant
<hajour> beste is dat te melden in #ubuntu-uds
<RawChid> Trouwens, de lehar stream doet het hier, en 2 andere niet.
<leoquant> ah ok ツ
<leoquant> hajour, wel genieten he ツ
<leoquant> wanneer en waar kom jij in het woord hajour ?
<leoquant> aan
<leoquant> hoi kiwinote
<kiwinote> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> kiwinote, we zijn aan het "uds-en"
<leoquant> de live streams uit orlando waren top
<leoquant> hier via budapest wisselend
<kiwinote> leoquant: mooi zo! heb je interesse in bepaalde sessies, of ben je gewoon een beetje overal rond aan het kijken?
<leoquant> kiwinote, 17.00 security was echt de bedoeling, ik kijk verder rond
<RawChid> Er is vanmiddag ook iets over de goals voor accessibility
<RawChid> Ook om 17.00 zie ik nu
<leoquant> hoe laat is dat RawChid ? ik kijk even
<leoquant> rond 16.00 geloof ik
<RawChid> Zijn dat geen Amsterdam tijden?
<RawChid> Volgens mij zijn de tijden op de site gewoon (ook) Nederlands
<leoquant> hmmm
<leoquant> 15.00 apparmor sessie RawChid
<kiwinote> meh, kernel segfault :/ heb eventuele reacties gemist
<leoquant> kiwinote, niets feitelijk.
<kiwinote> ok, is goed ;)
<leoquant> vind het ook leuk om hajour te supporten, ik wet niet waar lol
<RawChid> Ja, die had ik gezien leoquant. Maar vind ik persoonlijk niet zo heel interessant
<RawChid> En ik kan niet de hele dag gan zitten luisteren :P
<leoquant> RawChid, het leeft ook totaal niet op ons forum
<leoquant> ubuntuforums heeft wel iets
<leoquant> over apparmor, maar de info veroudert snel, dwz de profiles
<RawChid> Morgen om 11u is een leuke over Security denk ik: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-o-community
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> ik ben bij de edubuntu session leoquant
<leoquant> leuk!
<leoquant> ik ook
<hajour> :) ok leoquant
<leoquant> latersz
<RawChid> Ronnie:
<Ronnie> j
<RawChid> Waarom moeten er eigenlijk nieuwe logo's komen voor Ubuntu NL?
<RawChid> Ik vind deze eigenlijk nog steeds wel mooi https://launchpadlibrarian.net/2654085/g2370.png
<RawChid> Mooier dan dat eentonige oranje :P
<Ronnie> ze zijn niet meer in de goede stijl ;)
<UndiFineD> RawChid, ik zie een hele hoop vraagtekens ipv een logo
<RawChid> UndiFineD, hier kun je het logo ook zien: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<RawChid> Ronnie, goede stijl?
<RawChid> Zijn wij verplicht om het in 1 kleur (allene oranje) te doen?
<Ronnie> nope
<Ronnie> maar vind het wel mooier
<Ronnie> vooral als we straks het nieuwe thema hebbne
<RawChid> Ik vind het zo eentonig
<RawChid> Zelfde geldt voor het nieuwe forumthema hoor
<RawChid> En dat nieuwe thema vd internationale wiki
<RawChid> Ons logo springt er dan niet meer uit.
<hajour> hi lordnoid :)
<lordnoid> he hajour
<hajour> ik ben nu by uds
<lordnoid> zoo in hongarije?
<hajour> kost me moeite om nederlands te praten zelfs nu :S
<hajour> ja
<lordnoid> ben je developer? :P
<hajour> ik denk zelfs in het engels
<lordnoid> ah.. dat wordt nog grappig als je weer terug in NL bent
<hajour> ik ben hier voor accessibility team en ubuntu women
<hajour> ja
<lordnoid> nog leuk breaking news?
<hajour> maar heb al voor elkaar gekregen dat cononical mensen een gedeelte van speechcontrol willen gaan gebruiken
<hajour> ook heb ik contact gemaakt met cononical mensen van utouch
<lordnoid> ah :)
<hajour> heb niks gehoord bij de sessie van edubuntu. de ventilatie overstemde de sprekers :S
<lordnoid> :s is het zo warm daar?
<lordnoid> ik dacht dat NL de warmste plek in europa was..
<hajour> vind het prima nu
<hajour> in begin was het hier erg koud
<lordnoid> ah
<hajour> ik zat met me jas aan en een deken om voor me laptop in de hotel kamer
<lordnoid> vanavond een kroeg opzoeken en ESF kijken? :P is nogal een happening daar geloof ik
<hajour> had al geprobeerd zondag maar toen was ik verdwaald heb bar niet gevonden en koste me een uur om het hotel terug te vinden
<lordnoid> ohw :(
<lordnoid> wanneer is die UDS weer afgelopen?
<hajour> duurt tot vrijdag
<lordnoid> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/74369/microsoft-bevestigt-overname-skype.html
<lordnoid> binnenkort niet meer in het software center
<lordnoid> :P
<hajour> mm
<hajour> dat is niet zo mooi
<hajour> skype word vaak gebruikt bij lesgeven bij ubuntu
<lordnoid> met veel geluk behouden ze de linuxversie.. maar ik vrees dat die eraan gaat
<MrChrisDruif> Lesgeven in Ubuntu met Skype?
<MrChrisDruif> De linux versie was toch al meuk...werkte eigenlijk toch al niet
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hajour & Lord Nooit btw
<lordnoid> hoi MrChrisDruif
<lordnoid> overstappers vinden het soms heel belangrijk dat ze skype hebben
<lordnoid> en omdat het protocol niet bepaald open is kunnen we ook geen alternatief maken
<hajour> mm zeg nooit nooit
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe....belangrijk....
<MrChrisDruif> Er zijn al open source alternatieve hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Egika bijv. en Gtalk heeft ook video bellen afaik
<lordnoid> ja, maar daar kun je je skype contacten niet mee bellen
<MrChrisDruif> En ik ken steeds meer mensen die Gtalk/gmail hebben
<lordnoid> google voice is wel cool. Je kan gratis naar US en Canada ermee bellen
<MrChrisDruif> Als Skype dadelijk betaald is, wordt het veel minder populair
<lordnoid> en dan bedoel ik naar telefoonnummers
<hajour> microsoft laat nooit iets gratis
<hajour> binnenkort zal daar vast voor moeten worden betaald
<lordnoid> dat moest al
<hajour> JanC,  zeg eens wat je net in uds c hannel zei van de ubuntu chat /skype gedeelte
<hajour> word duurder kan je op rekenen
<lordnoid> nah ze zijn niet zo dom om het minder populair te laten worden hoor
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: google talk werkt toch ook vanuit Empathy normaal?
<MrChrisDruif> Eindelijk heb ik het Chromium logo veranderd voor het oude Chrome logo, veel kleurrijker en mooier dan het nieuwe
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Yup, afaik
<MrChrisDruif> Ook Pidgin kan er mee om gaan
<JanC> meer zelfs, je kan normaal elke jabber server gebruiken om te video/voicetelefoneren
 * JanC vraagt zich af waarom vaste/mobiele nummers nog bestaan...  ;)
<JanC> en ik betwijfel of Skype betalend zal worden, eerder een onderdeel van Windows Live
<JanC> wat nu betalend is zal dat misschien blijven (of zoals bij Google, gratis bellen in de US?)
<lordnoid> ik denk dat ze het gewoon gescheiden houden. Apart merk houden, niet in Live etc.
<JanC> lordnoid: kan natuurlijk, al verwacht ik dan dat skype-support wel in Live komt
<commandoline> ik kom er net achter dat ik zaterdagavond iets anders heb, dus de laatste les van de pythoncursus wordt nog een week later.
<commandoline> leoquant: ik heb zaterdag wat anders te doen
<commandoline> dus de pythoncursus zal nog een week moeten wachten
<commandoline> wiki heb ik al geupdate
<commandoline> ik heb het nu ook op het forum gezet.
<JanC> dit is een mooie: http://xkcd.com/896/  ☺
<leoquant> commandoline, ok dan ga ik wat dingen aanpassen
<commandoline> leoquant: bedankt
<leoquant> commandoline, alles staat weer in orde. We zouden overigens een feestje moeten bouwen/brouwen aan het eind van de lessenreeks. n:)
<RawChid> Wat? Bier?
<leoquant> RawChid, jaaa
<leoquant> everzwijn ook
<leoquant> er zijn veel complimenten binnen over de wiki heren designers
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> :)
 * RawChid heeft afgelopen zondag heerlijke lamsbout gegeten
<RawChid> Dat was ook feestelijk
<leoquant> heerlijk spul ja
<CasW> RawChid, al 's een lam ontleed?
<leoquant> hoi asfyxia
<leoquant> welkom exalt
<asfyxia> hi leoquant ;-)
<asfyxia> Zowaar, ik heb een manteltje...
<leoquant> een mantel? ツ
<asfyxia> een cloak ;-)
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, volgens mij 20.00 ubuntu-nl-meeting
<exalt> hoi hoi
<leoquant> mooi asfyxia, dat was de bedoeling
<DooitzeCompaq> Er zou toch een speciaal kanaal voor de gemeenschapsraad komen?
<exalt> asfyxia, een mantel op zon lekkere dag als deze
<leoquant> Vergaderingen: elke tiende van de maand 20.00-21.00 in #ubuntu-nl-meeting.
<asfyxia> ik zat meer aan zo'n slim manteltje van harry potter te denken...
<DarkEra> leoquant, ik had vanmiddag ergens iets gelezen over dat er geen open irc meeting meer is?
<DooitzeCompaq> Straks eerst even journaal kijken?
<leoquant> DarkEra, jazeker wel toch?
<DooitzeCompaq> http://nos.nl/nieuws/live/journaal24/wmv/
<leoquant>  na 21.00
<DarkEra> moment... even zoeken
<leoquant> in ubuntu-nl-meeting
<DarkEra> leoquant, citaat: De open vergaderingen waarbij iedereen mee kon doen vervallen.
<leoquant> na 21.00 in de meeting volstrekt open, anders vraag thomas even
<DarkEra> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110510
<leoquant> DarkEra, dat blijft dus
<DooitzeCompaq> Er is een publiek deel
<leoquant> DarkEra, thomas is nu in ubuntu-nl-meeting
<DarkEra> aha, oké dan :)
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, juist
<leoquant> DarkEra, de raadsagenda staat vast ook, en ingebracht door de raad
<leoquant> daarna is de agenda invulbaar, zo rond 21.00
<DarkEra> het is even wennen zo te zien, heb een hoop gemist
<leoquant> geeft niets
<leoquant> thomas geeft je een zelfde antwoord zie ik
<DarkEra> inderdaad :)
<DarkEra> somebody shoot my stomach... LOL
<leoquant> het is voor ons ook nieuw he, hoe gek dat ook klinkt...
<DarkEra> het belangrijkste is..... ik ben weer thuis (lees terug) bij Ubu :)
<leoquant> Ronnie, ping
<DarkEra> we komen er wel aan uit
<CasW> Terug van nooit weggeweest?
<DarkEra> CasW, lang genoeg andere distro's gebruikt etc.
<CasW> Ah
<Ronnie> leoquant: pong, ben ik nog op tijd
<leoquant> oki!
<DooitzeCompaq> Waarom maakt men niet gebruik van meetingology
<leoquant> ik moet mijn arm sparen DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> oke lol :P
<leoquant> thomas moet daar nog mee leren omgaan
<exalt> FOAD, en ik zijn de portal koning RawChid
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: had ik ook al gevraagd, het is eenmalig niet
<leoquant> klopt
<RawChid> He JoshuaL
<JoshuaL> hi
<leoquant> hoi JoshuaL ツ
<leoquant> welkom
<RawChid> JoshuaL wilt dus wel wat meer doen voor de community
<RawChid> Op deze pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/  zie je de verschillende groepen van Ubuntu NL
<leoquant> \o/
<RawChid> Je kunt daar een beetje rondkijken
<RawChid> Eigenlijk is bij elk team altijd wel iets te doen
<JoshuaL> ik ga eens kijken :)
<RawChid> Ligt een beetje aan wat je leuk vindt, wat je kunt (of wilt leren)
<leoquant> vragen? hier kun je ze stellen ツ
<RawChid> En inderdaad, als je vragen hebt horen we het wel
<leoquant> ik ga. tot morgen!
<RawChid> Laters leo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Zaterdag 21-05-11 19.30 - 20.30  workshop: Python | Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<RawChid> Ej, ik dacht dat je weg was leoquant !!
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> ik moest weer wat rechtzetten ツ
<RawChid> Jonge toch
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Zaterdag 21-05-11 19.30 - 20.30  workshop: Python | Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries. 18 mei workshop IRC: 19.30
<hajour> hi
<hajour> hi ronnie
<Ronnie> hey hajour
<Ronnie> vandaag een drukke dag gehad op UDS?
<hajour> heb net 15 uur gewerkt achter elkaar zo n beetje
<hajour> idea gelanceerd voor audiomail
<hajour> wat blijkbaar bruikbaar was
<Ronnie> audiomail -> een programma wat je mail voorleest. Of ipv test een audio file opsturen? of wat moet ik me er bij voorstellen
<hajour> en gister idee gegeven aan utouch om hun programma te gaan gebruiken ook op smartboards samen met spraak programmas
<hajour> nee een button wat je inklikt en dan gewoon inspreken en senden
<hajour> dus niet eerst meer naar een audio programma om het te maken
<hajour> maar direct in mail programma
<hajour> hebben het idee nog iets uitgebreid ook
<hajour> met video mail
<hajour> beide ideeen waren blijkbaar bruikbaar
<hajour> utouch en mail idee
<hajour> en ben nu ook aan het proberen om mensen van kde te helpen
<hajour> en ze gaan proberen dat alle opensource mail programmas het  gaan proberen erin te zetten
<hajour> dus ik denk dat ik wel iets bruikbaars heb bijgedragen
<Ronnie> dat zou echt super zijn
<Ronnie> een flinke vooruitgang voor a11y
<hajour> word al aangewerkt
<hajour> heb namelijk het idee gedropt bij mensen van canonical ook
<hajour> en blijkbaar de juiste
<hajour> het was gewoon een idee wat in me opkwam tijdens the sessie
<MrChrisDruif> hajour; Verzend je dan een audio bestand?
 * MrChrisDruif dacht eerst dat je ging omzetten naar text
<hajour> ja je verzend dan gewoon een audio bestand MrChrisDruif
<hajour> maar dan zonder tussen wegen
<hajour> eigenlijk was het een heel logisch idee
<hajour> en simpel
<MrChrisDruif> Ach ja, alleen ff aangeven naar wie ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Lijkt me niet al te moeilijk te implementeren in een huidige programma
<MrChrisDruif> Wat was je utouch idee?
<MrChrisDruif> hajour; ^
<hajour> om hun utouch te gaan gebruiken op smartboards samen met een spraak programma
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...owkay
<MrChrisDruif> Edubuntu dus
<JanC> hajour: audio/video mails zijn wel *veel* groter dan tekst mails  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Goede codecs helpen uiteraard
<JanC> dan nog, niet iedereen krijgt graag een mail van 20 MiB binnen
<hajour> hoeft niet JanC
<MrChrisDruif> En in een wereld van onbeperkt internet...wat maakt het uit?
<JanC> en al helemaal niet als je op slechte/dure verbinding zit
<hajour> daarbij mail kan ook zorgen voor dat je niet ruimte nodig hebt in eigen pc
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: Nederlanders hebben een raar zicht op het internet  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; +1
<JanC> hajour: als je die wil bekijken/beluisteren moet je die alsnog downloaden
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, daar komt bij dat ik überhaupt een raar zicht heb op de huidige samenleving wereldwijd
<hajour> als je yahoo hebt daar heb je de mogelijkheid om zo n functie te bekijken
<hajour> gebruiken bedoel ik
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet op z'n mist het geluid streamen naar je eigen pc
<hajour> ja en?
<MrChrisDruif> Dus of je het in 1x download of streamt, maakt niet uit
<MrChrisDruif> Je verbruikt data
<JanC> hajour: ooit geprobeerd om 20 MiB te downloaden via een telefoonmodem?
<MrChrisDruif> En zoals JanC al zei; dure of slechte verbinding....niet goed dan
<hajour> canonical zei dat het bruikbaar was en hun willen juist light weight programmas meer erin hebben
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Ja, volgens mij wel een keer.....alle machtig wat duurde het toen nog lang :P
<JanC> het is bruikbaar, maar geen oplossing voor iedereen  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<hajour> dus lijkt mij dat ze daar al een oplossing voor in hun hoofd hebben
<MrChrisDruif> STT is een betere oplossing, maar daar ben je ook al mee bezig
<JanC> en ik hou persoonlijk niet van audio/video, gaat zo lastig om te doorzoeken dan...
<JanC> en "diagonaal luisteren" is lastiger dan "diagonaal lezen"
<hajour> ja JanC  maar was als je een leesprobleem hebt of schrijf
<hajour> voor sommige mensen is dit een goede oplossing
<JanC> hajour: speech recognition / TTS zoals jij wil vind ik daar een betere oplossing voor
<hajour> mee bezig
<JanC> zoals jij wil met je speech team
<hajour> al meerdere mensen gevonden die gaan helpen ook mensen van canonical
<JanC> anyway, het kan dus een oplossing zijn, maar ik hoop dat niet iedereen het gaat gebruiken...  ;)
<hajour> vreemd iedereen was er enthousiast over alleen nederlandse team weer niet
<hajour> valt gewoon op
<JanC> hajour: ik probeer altijd te kijken wat realistische verwachtingen zijn
<hajour> ik ook
<hajour> en weet nog heel goed hoe de realistische gedachten waren over speechcontrol in begin in accessibility team
<hajour> lang termijn geheugen mankeert niks aan
<hajour> maar goed ik ga slapen welterusten
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker hajour :)
<JanC> mijn realistische gedachten waren dat je originele idee was om iets totaal nieuws te bouwen, en mijn idee was dat je beter de bestaande programma's kon integreren en verbeteren
<JanC> één simpel probleem met audio/video-mail is bijvoorbeeld dat de meeste mailing lists het gewoon niet zullen accepteren...
<JanC> en mailservers van bedrijven vaak ook
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Met TTS & STT kan het weer wel...
<hajour> opensource zegt het overal tegelijk te willen doorvoeren als het zover is
<JanC> idd., en dan kan je de audio er desnoods optioneel als attachment bijhangen
<hajour> had ik ook al eerder gezegd
<MrChrisDruif> Je spreekt iets in > zet het om in tekst > verstuurd die tekst (veel kleiner dan welke codec dan ook) > zet binnengekomen tekst weer om in spraak
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: idd., dat is ideale compressie  ;)
<hajour> het is voor als je het wil gebruiken het moet niet de gewone mail functie blijft erook in lijkt mij erg duidelijk
<JanC> nu ja, bijna-ideale
<hajour> maar goed maakt ook niet uit ook
<MrChrisDruif> JanC; Je moet het denk ik niet zien als de ideale compressie
<hajour> welterusten
<MrChrisDruif> Voor zoeken e.d. ook makkelijker
<JanC> dat ook
<MrChrisDruif> Dus voor archiveren weer beter
<MrChrisDruif> Internet verkeer blijft lager
<JanC> vooral voor het indexeren
<MrChrisDruif> Maar belasting op processor wordt iets hoger...dat dan weer wel...
<JanC> archiveren van een .ogg is makkelijk genoeg  ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Grappig JanC, je snapt wat ik bedoel
<MrChrisDruif> I'm offline, see y'all tomorrow :) Aloha!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-11
<hajour> voor info dat probleem wat je zei JanC  is al opgelost ik leg morgen wel uit ben nu te moe
<JanC> heh, kruip in je bed jij!  :P
<JanC> morgen weer een drukke dag
<hajour> ja...
<JanC> en anders overleef je het niet tot vrijdag  ;)
<JanC> horen we je opeens snurken halverwege en sessie via de icecast audio stream   ;-)
<JanC> dus hop inbed!
<hajour> ik moet nog kijken wanneer volgende sessie is wat belangrijk is voor accessibility en ubuntu women
<JanC> (ga ik zometeen ook doen)
<hajour> daarna ga ik slapen
<hajour> moest eerst kijken of wat je zei een probleem was maar is het niet leg ik morgen wel verder uit
<hajour> eerder slaap ik toch niet dan
<hajour> welterusten
<MrChrisDruif> And I'm off again. See y'all soon (about 30 mins or so). Aloha!
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif knuff
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle :D Knuff terug :D
<Rachelle> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het verder Rachelle?
<Rachelle> redelijk. medicijnen beginnen aan te slaan
<DarkEra> medicijnen? dat klink meestal niet goed.
<Rachelle> oorontsteking
<DarkEra> ai.... dat is niet erg prettig..... Beterschap van deze kant uit. :)
<Rachelle> thanks
<Rachelle> en dan kijken ze op school raar op dat ik niet goed hoor -_-'
<DarkEra> Ik zit of met buikgriep te kampen of ik heb gisteren iets verkeerds naar binnen gewerkt. Tijd voor een Ubuntu-nl-ziekenboeg misschien?
<DarkEra> Rachelle,  leuk is dat. :/
<Rachelle> beterschap ook
<DarkEra> ook dank :)
<Rachelle> ik ga me maar eens aankleden
<MrChrisDruif> Beterschap aan beide
 * MrChrisDruif zit nog steeds een beetje met z'n oor
<Rachelle> thanks MrChrisDruif knuff
<MrChrisDruif> :D Ik word altijd vrolijk als ik geknuffeld wordt :D
<Rachelle> ik ben alleen wat saggie door de pijn
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, dank je
<Rachelle> en slaapgebrek
<DarkEra> Rachelle, slaapgebrek... dan hebben we wat gemeen. LOl
<MrChrisDruif> Slaapgebrek door je oor? Klinkt bekend :( knuff
<Rachelle> knufff
<RawChid> Get a room
<Rachelle> waarom ? *geeft RawChid ook een knuffel*
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<Rachelle> hoi hajour
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hajour
<RawChid> Dat ge-knuff de hele tijd :P
<hajour> hi even snel iets vragen aan UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> ok
<hajour> ik moet opschieten sessie over 15 minuten
<hajour> net wakker
<hajour> zie pm UndiFineD
<leoquant> o, nu is pjotr123 "boos"....:) dat moeten we niet hebben.
<RawChid> Waddan?
<RawChid> Ach, Dash
<RawChid> Hij is niet boos
<RawChid> Hij praat alleen op een bepaalde manier
<RawChid> Die snel als bozig wordt opgevat :P
<MrChrisDruif> De what? Wie is nou weer "boos"?
<MrChrisDruif> pjotr?
<RawChid> Je weet zelluf
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> indeed
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, hoe vertale men Dash...:)
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/hoe-zullen-we-%27the-dash%27-noemen/
<leoquant> tot straks
<hajour> eindelijk gevonden
<hajour> hoop ik tenminste
<MrChrisDruif> Ontwijking? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Sprint?
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom überhaupt vertalen?
<RawChid> MrChrisDruif, boks ouwe
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid; Inderdaad...dadelijk ga je internationaal zoeken en dan is het van..."Owkay, Sprint kennen ze niet, hoe heet het dan?"
<RawChid> En ik maar afvragen wat die jongen nou bedoelt met snelkoppellingenoverzicht.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Rachelle> zo laptop even bijwerken
<RawChid> Heeft ie een grote beurt nodig?
<Rachelle> mwah ga ff testen of kubuntu die maffe vastloop bug er niet in heeft\
<MrChrisDruif> Vastloop bug?
<RawChid> Stabiele lucid FTW
<Rachelle> soms crasht gnome compleet op die laptop.  je kan dan niks anders dan in een ander scherm Xorg af knallen
<RawChid> Welke versie gebruik je dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<Rachelle> dat kwam voor op 10.10 en 11.04
<Rachelle> of het iets te maken heeft met de intel-drivers? don't know
<UndiFineD> i915 ?
<Rachelle> geen idee uit mijn hoofd
<Rachelle> er zit in ieder geval een intel ipg in
<Rachelle> euhm wtf waarom mag ik de eigenschappen van een icoontje niet veranderen :S
<Rachelle> terwijl hij op 644 staat :S
<Rachelle> hmmm blijkbaar herkend KDE de shortcuts van gnome niet :p
<RawChid> Joh
<Rachelle> hmm moet ik die dus opnieuw aanmaken
<Rachelle> installer complete (van mijn framework):P
<lordnoid> installer? wat windows-achtig
<Rachelle> hoe wil je het anders noemen?
<lordnoid> ligt eraan wat het is..
<lordnoid> een debje noem ik een package :P
<Rachelle> die maakt het settingsbestand aan, de database aan en maakt de hoofd gebruiker
<Rachelle> van een website-framework
<lordnoid> configurator?
<lordnoid> ofzo
<Rachelle> mwah zo zou ik beheerpaneel noemen
<Rachelle> dat is als de boel al draait
<lordnoid> tis een soort first-run config ding
<Rachelle> jep
<lordnoid> zoals bij wine.. waarin ie de .wine aanmaakt
<Rachelle> mwah je kan het meer vergelijken met die cd van ubuntu :p
<Rachelle> wine maakt geen gebruikers aan :p
<Rachelle> of met de installatie van mysql
<Rachelle> zo de boel eens uploaden en klaarmaken voor school
<RawChid> leoquant
<RawChid> Ga jij ook die translations luisteren ?
<leoquant> ja?
<RawChid> Ik zag dat jij de etherpad open hebt :P
<RawChid> Of niet, huh, volgens mij ben ik dat
<leoquant> how/waar zag je dat?
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-sustainable-translations/
<RawChid> Bij mij stond er leoquant,
<RawChid> Heb het nu veranderd naar mn eigen naam
<RawChid> Vaag
<leoquant> raar toch?
<leoquant> ff kijken
<RawChid> Achja
<leoquant> rachid staat er..?
<RawChid> Nu wel
<leoquant> hmm toch kijken of alles goed staat hier, omdat ik me voor remote had/heb opgegeven
<leoquant> RawChid, ik kan niet eens mezelf toevoegen op die page
<RawChid> Ik zag jou er net ook bi jstaan
<RawChid> Maar dat maakt niet uit,
<RawChid> Of ben je van plan mee te typen? (ik neit)
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> ben zo terug
<leoquant> ff wat monitoren hier
<RawChid> Monitorse
<RawChid> Het begint zo
<Rachelle> ik ben weg doei deoi
<RawChid> Dag RawChid
<RawChid> Ow, was al weg
<leoquant> weet iemand hoe ik de cupsd deamon kan disablen?
<RawChid> cupsd stop?
<RawChid> update-rc.d -f cups remove              om het niet meer automagisch te laten opstarten
<leoquant> RawChid, bedankt
<leoquant> vroeger kon je dit disablen bij start-up managment
<leoquant> opstartprogramma's ofzo, 11.04 biedt die mogelijkheid niet meer
<leoquant> (tenminste niet voor cups)
<RawChid> Tss, GUI's
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> CLI blijft gelukkig hetzelde
<leoquant> jaja...:)
<leoquant> ik ga even niks doen, chillen. boeiend he..:)
<leoquant> o nog even DooitzeCompaq
<leoquant> hoi dooitze
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> staat het JFL idee ook op het forum in een draad?
<leoquant> als dat zo is wil jij dan nun of een andere admin vragen het te verplaatsen?
<leoquant> naar mwanzo subforum?
<RawChid> leoquant, toch niet luisteren?
<leoquant> hehe
<RawChid> Chillze dan
<RawChid> Rustug an ouwe
<leoquant> dank!
<DooitzeCompaq> sry nu even met examens bezig
<leoquant> ik met chillen...puh..
<RawChid> Chillen in een bubbelbad?
<hannie> Cees, BEN JE AANWEZIG?
<RawChid> Harder schreeuwen, misschien hoor ie het dan :P
<hannie> RawChid, hoi, had per ongeluk CapsLock aan staan
<hannie> ik heb de session gemist, maar ben inmiddels bijgepraat
<hannie> Stom, dacht dat het om 15u was
<hajour> dit heeft geen nut snap niks van wat ze zeggen hier
<hannie> hajour, amuseer je je een beetje daar in Boedapest?
<RawChid> hannie, het was ook om 15u
<RawChid> Ik was er wel
<hannie> RawChid, ik dacht UTC
<RawChid> Neen, Nederlandse tijd
<RawChid> Ohzo
<RawChid> Aj
<hannie> RawChid, heb je nuttige dingen ontdekt?
<hajour> met werken bedoel je jawel alleen nu niet snap er niks van
<hannie> hajour, waar ben je dan nu bij aanwezig?
<hajour> wat betrefd dingen buiten werken om heb ik niks gedaan
<hajour> Track: Desktop | desktop-dx-o-unity-a11y | Audio: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/huba.ogg.m3u
<Cees> hoi hannie
<hajour> hannie, ^
<hajour> #ubuntu-uds-huba
<hannie> hi Cees, heb je mijn mailtje ontvangen (Documentatie team)
<RawChid> Niet echt, het was wel heel interessant om het allemaal aan te horen though
<hannie> RawChid, heb je mijn vraag op forum gezien over naam voor Dash?
<RawChid> hannie, had je mijn reactie al gezien ;)
<Cees> mail ontvangen
<RawChid> Sorry voor mijn negatieviteit
<hannie> RawChid, ik heb alleen gezien dat je meer wilde weten over taken o.i.d.
<hajour> btw ze vonden de naam vibrasound juist heel goed
<hannie> Cees, dan is het goed. Ik hoorde niets dus wist niet of je het ontvangen had.
<Cees> samengevat: je hebt een fraai .odt document over de verschillen in 11.04 en de vraag is of dat iets is voor de wiki.
<hannie> Cees, juistem
<RawChid> hannie, met "mijn reactie" doelde ik op het forum ;)
<hannie> RawChid, reactie op de Dash? Die heb ik nog niet gezien. Ga zo kijken
<hajour> ik denk dat ik wegga hier begruip niks van wat ze zeggen dus zo kan ik niet helpen en ook niks leren
<hajour> begrijp
<RawChid> Oke, doei hajour
<hajour> niet deze channel RawChid
<hajour> in huba
<hajour> bij uds
<RawChid> oh :P
<RawChid> huba-huba
<hajour> is arabisch voor me dit
<RawChid> Never mind. Beetje melig. Ik moet gaan. Laterz allen
<hajour> ok later rawchid
<hannie> dag RawChid
<leoquant> hajour, veel tech-talk?
<leoquant> (ik vermoed het, want het is een dev meeting....)
<leoquant> uh hallo!
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> hi Gotiniens hoe bevalt het werk? nog steeds ok?
<Gotiniens> zeker
<Gotiniens> moet alleen wat minderen in mijn hobbies :P
<leoquant> ツ
<Rachelle> zo ff een account via de commandline in de sudo-lijst gezet
<Rachelle> hmmm waarom volgt apache2 die symbolic links niet :S
<commandoline> staat die optie wel aan (FollowSymlinks oid?)
<Rachelle> hij staat wel erbij
<Rachelle> <directory /var/www/>
<Rachelle>     Options Indexes FollowSymLinks Multiviews
<Rachelle>     AllowOverride All
<Rachelle>    Order allow,deny
<Rachelle>      allow from all
<Rachelle> Die lijkt me toch correct niet :S
<Rachelle> hij geeft een error op var/www/scripthulp  die naar /home/rachelle/www_live/scripthulp verwijst.   Beide world-readable
<commandoline> lijkt me idd dat het wel klopt.
<Rachelle> en als ik apache direct naar www_live zet gaat ie zeiken over een .htaccess-file in mijn home-dir :S
<commandoline> ok, dan weet ik het ook niet.
<Rachelle> waarom kijkt ie uberhaupt naar de home-dir rachelle als de www-root een map lager staat :S
<Rachelle> en het maffe is. Dezelfde config werkt op mijn pc wel :S
<Rachelle> het domme is dat het wel werkt als ik die map buiten mijn home-dir zet.  Maar dan is ie weer niet encrypted wat ik wil
<Rachelle> is er een mogelijkheid die map los te versleutelen?
<Rachelle> never mind : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-12
<Ronnie> JanC, johanvd, RawChid: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/community-server/msg729927/#msg729927
<JanC> 20h moet normaal wel lukken
<Ronnie> oke, dat is alvast #1
<RawChid> Donderdag is niet heel ideaal
<RawChid> Weet nog niet 100% zeker of ik kan
<RawChid> Maar denk het wel
<Ronnie> welke dagen kom jou beter uit RawChid?
<RawChid> Nou, laat het voor nu maar op donderdag staan als iedereen kan.
<RawChid> Maar 8 uur is voor mij een beetje rottijd, omdat ik dan vaak sport.
<RawChid> Maandag en dinsdag kan ik bijna altijd wel
<Ronnie> ahç de maandag en dinsdag zijn voor mij weel astig
<RawChid> Tja, houd em dus maar op donderdag ;)
<dooitze> Goodafternoon
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha dooitze
<dooitze> Alles goed hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Met mij op zich wel, jou?
<RawChid> Goede dag
<RawChid> Lekker ant waven?
<dooitze> haha :P
<dooitze> Ik probeer op mijn eigen pc een eigen wave server te draaien
<dooitze> Als test voor mogelijk gebruik bij de gemeenschap
<RawChid> Had ik je al verteld dat Wave dood is?
<RawChid> Ohnee, aan het doodbloeden is
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid; Wave is dood, maar wel opengesteld. Dus je kan er mee doen wat je wilt :)
<dooitze> Ja, staat nog in mij geschiedenis :P
<RawChid> Het protocol Wave is altijd open geweest
<dooitze> Nee RawChid
<dooitze> Sinds een jaar
<RawChid> Google heeft zn implementatie bij Apache gedumpt
<RawChid> Er was toen ook al PyWave ofzo, een Python implementatie
<RawChid> Nooit zo goed als die van GOogle natuurlijk
<dooitze> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> dooitze, hallo
<dooitze> Alles goed?
<leoquant> ja hoor
<dooitze> mooi zo
<dooitze> Hallo MrChrisDruif, DarkEra, exalt, Gotiens en CasW
<dooitze> en johanvd en commandoline
<CasW> Hé dooitze
<DarkEra> hallo dooitze :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha dooitze
<commandoline> hoi dooitze
<MrChrisDruif> ...en de rest natuurlijk O:-)
<dooitze> Wat een reactie :)
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hé dooitze ? :D
<dooitze> jaha
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha erkan^
<erkan^> Hey MrChrisDruif (-:
<leoquant> hoi dooitze ! :P
<leoquant> erkan^, ook
<leoquant> en iedereen hoor!
<erkan^> hi leoquant
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het erkan^ ? en met zippo^?
<erkan^> heel goed
<erkan^> hij slaapt nu
<CasW> Is hij überhaupt al 's wakker geweest?
<erkan^> vandaag zijn we naar de bos geweest, het was echt genoten
<leoquant> hee rulus !
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<erkan^> leoquant, ik woon nu niet meer alleen
<MrChrisDruif> Die CasW ;)
<erkan^> zippo woont nu bij me (-:
<leoquant> brb
<erkan^> heb ik verkeerd gemist, leoquant ? :/
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...die tempo team reclame van ervaren werknemers is best grappig eigenlijk...
<dooitze> ja :P
<dooitze> nogal :P
<MrChrisDruif> Is met die lassers en met de boot die in tweëen springt :P
<MrChrisDruif> (Voor wie hem nog niet kent)
<dooitze> ja
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znSNiDjzpyc <=
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je toch wat voor nodig hoor....om een boot in elkaar te zetten op zo'n manier dat hij precies in tweeen splitst :D
<rulus> hey leoquant :)
<dooitze> rbr
<MrChrisDruif> Right back room?
<erkan^> hey rulus (-:
<erkan^> en DooitzeCompaq too
<erkan^> vroeger was compaq mijn favoriteit computermerk . nu niet meer :s
<DooitzeCompaq> Nah, ik ben gewoon dooitzr
<rulus> compaq is hp zeker tegenwoordig?
<DooitzeCompaq> dooitze
<DooitzeCompaq> nah, HP is meer voor zakelijk en compaq voor particulier
<DooitzeCompaq> compaq is wel eigendom van HP
<rulus> aha, 't was dan dat dat ik had onthouden
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> idd
<DooitzeCompaq> Gaat iemand naar songfestival kijken?
<DooitzeCompaq> http://www.eurovision.tv/esctv
<DooitzeCompaq> dit keer geen silverlight maar een plugin
<MrChrisDruif> Welke zender? Vanaf hoe laat?
<erkan^> zie URL :p
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^; Daarvoor moet je op i386 oftewel 32bit zitten <_<"
<erkan^> ow jammer
<erkan^> die url heb ik nog niet geopend :p MrChrisDruif
<DooitzeCompaq> nee hoor
<DooitzeCompaq> ik heb amd64 en het draait fantastisch
<MrChrisDruif> Is ook op Nederland 1 vanaf 21:00 zie ik net
<erkan^> brb ik ga effe fb zien
<MrChrisDruif> Gaaf, die zand artiest is nu ook bezig :D
<leoquant> dag, tot morgen ツ
<erkan^> leoquqnt!
<erkan^> oeps
<erkan^> te laat
<erkan^> effe memoserv sturen
<exalt> hey dooitze
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-13
<erkan^> leoquant, (-:
<leoquant> hoi erkan^ ツ
<erkan^> alles goed met je?
<leoquant> jawel, dank je
<leoquant> en jij?
<erkan^> mooi zo
<erkan^> ook prima
<leoquant> goed begin van de dag ツ
<erkan^> idd
<leoquant> terwijl het toch een bijzondere dag is
<erkan^> omdat het mooi weer is ?
<leoquant> 13 de
<leoquant> vrijdag...
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> wat dan?
<erkan^> ben je jarig ofzo?
<leoquant> nou dat is voor bijgelovige mensen heel spannend ツ
<erkan^> vertel me
<leoquant> niet zo voor mij hoor
<leoquant> vrijdag de 13 de is niet bekent bij je?
<leoquant> de=die
<leoquant> een dag van ongeluk......
<leoquant> rampspoed
<leoquant> brrrrr:)
<erkan^> nee?
<erkan^> pechdag bedoel je, leoquant ?
<leoquant> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/nl/wiki/Vrijdag_de_dertiende
<leoquant> mogelijke verklaring is dat op vrijdag de dertiende oktober 1307 in Frankrijk alle Tempeliers op bevel van Philips de Schone werden gearresteerd
<leoquant> het is folklore
<erkan^> ongeluksdag
<leoquant> ff mijn favo tv prog afkijken...tot zo
<erkan^> kee, ik ga afsluiten. 10.00 uur komt de trainer hier tot laters leoquant
<exalt> hey hajour
<exalt> ping
<hajour> hi exalt :)
<exalt> hoe is het ?
<hajour> wel goed nu ik ben bezig een verslag te schrijven over uds in een document waar ik support heb met spellings control en grote letters
<hajour> ik had aantekeningen gemaakt in tomboy elke dag
<exalt> hajour: super
<exalt> ik heb een idee voor je speech2braille project
<FlipStonE> speech2braille... dat wekt mijn intresse... wat maak je juist?
<exalt> FlipStonE: hajour wilde de speech2text ook voor blinde door middel van trillingen. dat leek mij lastig. een makkelijker realiseerbaar idee leek mij een soort van braille "lichtkrant" ipv leds bobbels die omhoog komen zegmaar
<exalt> ik doe zelf de opleiding technische computerkunde , en heb wat contact met het afdelings hoofd. ik zou kunnen kijken of het een afstudeer project van volgend jaar kan worden
<exalt> denk aan een matrix van 8*8 oppervlakjes die in hoogte bestuurbaarzijn
<leoquant> awesome
<exalt> leoquant: er is een maar. ik ben dan al afgestudeert. ik kan enkel het contact verzorgen
<FlipStonE> idd... heb een neefje die voor 90% blind is... dus zo'n dingen volg ik wel een beetje op... hij heeft al wat toestellen, maar ik volg wel de nieuwe dingen... nice project!
<leoquant> is vibrasound een neven project van speech2braille ?
<exalt> leoquant: vibrasound is denkik te moeilijk. niet voor een blinde om het te kunnen horen wel voor de developer om tekst in een soort baille van trillingen te zetten
<hajour> nee exalt dat is meer bedoeld voor dove mensen die ook slecht zicht hebben
<exalt> hajour: geen goed idee dus ?
<hajour> jawel maar andere ook
<exalt> hajour: klopt
<hajour> en het is uit te voeren mijn idee hoorde ik maar we kunnen kijken of we dat idee ook kunnen gaan uitvoeren wat jij zei
<leoquant> de laatste is complexer waarschijnlijk, al lijkt het eerste idee ook zeer complex
<hajour> alleen heb ik totaal geen verstand van braille programma s dus daar moet ik dan eerst wel over gaan leren
<exalt> hajour, leoquant ik denk dat een nog beter idee een combinatie van beide is
<leoquant> werkelijk innovatief imo
<leoquant> ja
<exalt> stel je voor een matrix van 8*8 vlakjes waarin elk vlakje zijn eigen trill patroon heeft
<exalt> waar zo iemand zijn hand op kan leggen
<hajour> maar is het ook effectief voor als je geen handen kunt gebruiken vraag ik me af
<leoquant> ja ik zie het voor me
<hajour> dus daarom denk ik dat beide betere optie zal zijn
<leoquant> ik zelf heb geen gevoel in mijn rechterhand, maa ik ben ook een uitzondering..
<exalt> hajour: maar je hoeft toch niet persee je hand erop te leggen
<hajour> ik moet even water halen voor me medicijnen brb
<leoquant> daar kan niemand wat mee
<exalt> okj
<leoquant> geweldig project exalt, respect en succes! ツ
<exalt> ik zal er eens wat over reppen bij het afdelings hoofd
<hajour> exalt,  ik vind het een heel goed idee hoor
<leoquant> ja idd, ook al maak je maar een begin of concept
<hajour> zeker doen
<leoquant> and keep th software opensource, (hoop ik)
<hajour> en mooi als we het kunnen laten samen werken met speechcontrol ook denk ik
<leoquant> ja
<hajour> +1 leoquant
<hajour> ik wil hier later nog wel over hebben exalt
<leoquant> goede terugreis hajour , ik ben nu even weg
<leoquant> dag
<exalt> hajour: leoquant  wacht nog heel even
<leoquant> ja
<hajour> maar ik wil nu eerst even verder schrijven.want om 13.00 heb ik revesal want vanavond moet ik optreden
<leoquant> ツ
<exalt> stel die man vind het oke. en wil er mee helpen doormiddel van studenten kunnen die met jullie contact opnemen als ze het gaan doen ?
<hajour> ok
<exalt> meerdere malen, project  -> klant communicatie
<leoquant> ja
<hajour> tuurlijk zolang het opensource is wel
<exalt> hajour: die jongens hebben geen idee van het verschil :P
<hajour> niet opensource zal geen medewerking krijgen van me
<exalt> als jij de klant bent en jouw wens is opensource ;)
<hajour> ok ben er alleen duidelijk over
<leoquant> komt goed, mensen met handicaps krijgen het steeds moeilijker door bezuinigngen
<leoquant> brrr:/
<hajour> gedeelte van alles ben ik eerlijk gezegd alweer kwijt.zal zo weer terug moeten lezen denk ik
<leoquant> tot later beiden
<exalt> dag dag
<hajour> vertel mij wat ik ben al 9 jaar bezig om een dislectie programma te krijgen vooor mijn oudste dochter
<hajour> tot later leoquant :)
<hajour> even verder schrijven .herriner me er later wel even aan exalt wil je?
<exalt> jahoor
<hajour> ok slecht geheugen he
<hajour> tot later
<RawChid> kiwinote, ben je ook op UDS?
<exalt> RawChid: waar is de UDS ?
<RawChid> In Boedapest
<exalt> RawChid: daar had ik nu wel willen zijn
<exalt> mooie stadf
<exalt> neem een water meloen voor me mee wil je ?
 * RawChid is er niet hoor
<RawChid> Heb het een beetje online gevolgd
<RawChid> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<UndiFineD> RawChid, wat heb je zoal gevolgd ?
<RawChid> Sustainable translations
<RawChid> En nog een ander over vertaling
<RawChid> En 1 over security
<UndiFineD> oja
<RawChid> En jij? Zeker veel over Speech enzo :P
<RawChid> Accessibility bedoel ik eigenlijk
<UndiFineD> nee behoorlijk divers
<UndiFineD> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<UndiFineD> atm
<RawChid> Waar gaat dat nu over?
<RawChid> Gelukkig praat die gast niet zo snel
<RawChid> Oh, dat was het
<lordnoid> geen html5 <video> >:(
<lordnoid> oh wacht die kan zeker geen livestreams
<hannie> commandoline, hi, als je een minuutje hebt wil ik iets vragen.
<commandoline> hannie: alle tijd, brand maar los :)
<hannie> ok, ik heb de auteursnaam gesplitst in voornaam en achternaam
<hannie> Want zoeken doe je meestal op achternaam
<hannie> Maar...
<hannie> bij zoeken staat:
<hannie> WHERE writer_ln = "? " terwijl ik toch alleen de voornaam kan opgeven
<hannie> Ik wil alleen de achternaam intypen en dan het juiste resultaat krijgen
<commandoline> hoe ziet je database tabel er nu uit?
<hannie> Moet ik nog iets veranderen in cursor.execute("SELECT * FROM books WHERE writer_ln = ?", (searched_writer,))
<hannie> De tabel heeft nu 4 kolommen. Alles werkt goed, behalve zoeken op achternaam
<hannie> dat is het veld writer_ln
<commandoline> cursor.execute("CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS books (id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY, title TEXT, writer_voornaam TEXT, writer_achternaam TEXT)")
<commandoline> heb je zeg maar?
<hannie> ja, writer_ln staat voor writer last name
<commandoline> ok, prima
<hannie> Ik ben een beetje lui, hè
<commandoline> dan zou die sql query moeten werken
<hannie> Als ik zoek op Anaam > geen resultaat
<lordnoid> kan dat met dat vraagteken?
<lordnoid> aangezien ? een wildcard is in SQL
<hannie> Als ik zoek op voornaam wel
<lordnoid> oh oke
<commandoline> lordnoid: vraagteken wordt gebruikt bij prepared statements als plaats om wat in te voegen
<commandoline> in sqlite
<hannie> cursor.execute("CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS books (id INTEGER PRIMARY KEY, title TEXT, writer_fn TEXT, writer_ln TEXT)")
<lordnoid> hm wat nou als je in sqlite de wildcard nodig hebt? :P
<commandoline> lordnoid: heb ik lang naar lopen zoeken, je doet zoiets:
<commandoline> cursor.execute("SELECT a FROM b WHERE c LIKE ?", ("%%s%") % writer)
<commandoline> zoiets
<commandoline> hannie: je query zou wel gewoon moeten werken eigenlijk.
<commandoline> je kan kijken of alles goed in de database staat met behulp van het programma sqlitebrowser
<lordnoid> ah
<hannie> commandoline, ik wilde idd ook weten hoe ik een .db kan tonen
<commandoline> gewoon een python string format dus, lordnoid
<commandoline> hannie: met dat programma dus, en dat zou ik eerst even proberen want mogelijk staat er gewoon iets fout in de database
<hannie> ok, maar als ik kies voor "View books" krijg ik wel alle inhoud te zien
<hannie> Dus: titel + voornaam auteur + achternaam auteur
<hannie> Ik ga ff die browser ophalen.
<commandoline> hmm, heb je sinds je die bovenste regel hebt verandert (CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS...)
<commandoline> het databasebestand verwijdert?
<commandoline> hoewel, dat zou een andere fout geven.
<hannie> Ik heb een nieuwe naam bij .db opgegeven, dus een nieuw bestand aangemaakt
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> nou, probeer dan eerst sqlitebrowser even om te kijken of daar alles goed staat
<hannie> Het zit hem in dit:
<hannie> for item in cursor.fetchall():
<hannie> of dit:
<hannie> cursor.execute("SELECT * FROM books WHERE title = ?", (searched_title,))
<hannie> ik ga browsen. Tot zo
<commandoline> hmm, beide lijken me toch echt goed...
<commandoline> anders straks even kijken met de source erbij als sqlitebrowser niet meer info geeft
<RawChid> Zoek je wel op identiek dezelfde naam?
<RawChid> Geen letter meer of minder
<RawChid> Hoofdletter
<RawChid> hannie^
<RawChid> bbl
<hannie> RawChid, Ja, maar alleen als ik de voornaam invoer krijg ik resulataat
<hannie> en ik wil de ACHTERNAAM invoeren
<commandoline> hannie: mogen we de code zien? Dit praat wat lastig.
<hannie> Ja, je hebt helemaal gelijk, ik wilde dat net gaan doen. Moment, ff browser gebruiken
<hannie> Hier is de paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/607027/
<lordnoid> ik zie iets raars
<lordnoid> je draait voornaam en achternaam om
<hannie> waar dan?
<lordnoid> bij de insert
<commandoline> volgens mij klopt 'ie...
<hannie> lordnoid, moet dit hetzelfde zijn als in regel 15?
<lordnoid> je kan wel doen INSERT INTO books (title, writer_ln, writer_fn) VALUES (?,?,?)
<lordnoid> zodat je die volgorde zelf specificeert
<lordnoid> maar zoals je t nu doet komt het er in dezelfde volgorde als in regel 15 in ja
<hannie> Kijk, dat is echt leerzaam. Ik was wel van plan in regel 15 fn en ln om te draaien
<lordnoid> dat kan ook
<commandoline> oh, dat is het
<commandoline> lordnoid's notatie is wel beter idd
<commandoline> voorkomt dit soort dingen
<commandoline> ik ben niet echt een SQL expert, ik zoek het elke keer als ik het nodig heb weer op...
<hannie> Toch een hoop geleerd van mijn eigen foutje ;) Bedankt jullie
<hannie> commandoline, ik ben eer een access-gebruiker
<hannie> *meer
<lordnoid> in access kun je SQL queries gebruiken
<lordnoid> uitgebreidere dan sqlite :P
<hannie> lordnoid, daar heb ik wel mee geëxperimenteerd ja
<commandoline> lordnoid: geef mij toch maar sqlite
<hannie> Want, hoe mooi zo een eigen boekendb ook ik, het is natuurlijk veel gemakkelijker in access
<lordnoid> maar niet altijd beter
<hannie> commandoline, kwestie van smaak
<commandoline> hannie: klopt.
<commandoline> het kan trouwens wel beter worden, zodra het een overzichtelijke UI krijgt e.d.
<hannie> sql is een aanvulling op het "gewone werk" in een standaard db-programma
<lordnoid> je hebt wel microsoft sql server.. dat is ook wel goed
<commandoline> (want uiteindelijk kan je meer doen met Python qua visualisatie van de gegevens dan met de forms van access.)
<hannie> Ik vind sql heel erg mooi, maar je moet er zoveel zelf in rommelen
<lordnoid> maar hannie, jouw access programma doet achter de schermen waarschijnlijk dit
<commandoline> ik vind sql irritant :P
<hannie> commandoline,  net zoiets als doscommando's?
<commandoline> wat ik bedoel is dat ik als het even kan de sql commando's liever door bijv. een framework uit laat voeren
<lordnoid> en het idee van SQL is dat je zelf juist zo min mogelijk doet :P
<commandoline> dan kan ik dus de DB in python gewoon via objects benaderen
<commandoline> dat kan django bijv.
<hannie> lordnoid, het is zeer compact, maar daardoor niet gebruiksvriendelijk
<hannie> commandoline, die browser van je vind ik een hele goede tip
<lordnoid> compact is toch juist gebruiksvriendelijk :S? wat bedoel je precies?
<hannie> het zijn korte, krachtige commando's. Maar je moet echt een taal leren en dat is niet gebruiksvriendelijk
<hannie> Je geeft nu toch ook niet voor alles een dos-commando
<lordnoid> mja je moet inderdaad een taal leren :P maar als je die eenmaal kent is het goed te doen
<hannie> terwijl achter elke muisklik een commando zit
<lordnoid> en toch zijn er nog heel veel mensen die in linux in de terminal zitten te tikken
<RawChid> hannie, wil je niet steeds DOS erbij zegggen :PPP
<lordnoid> want je kan gewoon heel veel niet doen met de GUI's
<RawChid> Soms kun je met 1 commando meer dan met 100 klikken
<hannie> RawChid, sorry.Kan je nagaan hoe lang geleden het is ;)
<lordnoid> met 1 SQL query ook :P
<RawChid> Soms is een GUI weer fijner
<hannie> Om a
<hannie> om commando's te leren heb je veel tijd nodig
<hannie> Net als voor Python, trouwens
<RawChid> De leercurve is inderdaad hoger
<lordnoid> ja. Maar ik bedoelde te zeggen dat achter zo'n GUI (als access) wel die SQL queries zitten
<RawChid> Maar als je hoort dat je in Unity niet meer kunt vinden hoe je services moet uitzetten
<hannie> idd vergelijk het dus met ubuntu gui en teminal
<RawChid> Is het wel handig als je weet hoe je dat in een Terminal doet, want dat veranderd (bijna) niet
<lordnoid> het gebruiken van een database kun je daarmee wel ongeveer vergelijken
<hannie> RawChid, mee eens. Je kunt veel meer achter de prompt
<lordnoid> maar gebruiken is voor de accountantjes :P
<RawChid> Maar als ik ff snel in een Database wil kijken, is het steeds intypen van query's ook niet handig. Dan klik ik liever rond met een browser
<lordnoid> wij zijn de programmeurs die moeten zorgen dat zij die queries niet hoeven in te tikken
<hannie> RawChid, als het query-ontwerp goed is kan je alles tonen wat je wil
<hannie> en dat is zoiets krachtigs
<RawChid> Zeker
<hannie> of je het nu via sql of een db-gui doet
<lordnoid> er zijn dingen die je niet kan tonen in SQL :P maar weinig
<hannie> Ik heb overigens nog niet de LibreOffice db gebruikt
<hannie> Wel geïnstalleerd inmiddels (gebeurt niet standaard)
<RawChid> Oei, ik moet nu ff weg
<RawChid> later
<hannie> laters
<lordnoid> doei RawChid
<hannie> Goed, ik ga verder met Python. Bedankt voor jullie hulp
<lordnoid> succes
<hannie> merci
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-14
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen! :)
<hajour> hi all
<hajour> nog 2 uur dan ga ik terug naar nederland
<Gotiniens> hajour, zit je op de UDS?
<leoquant> de .hu lijkt er wel op Gotiniens
<leoquant> in de gebruikersgegevens.....
<exalt> .hogeschool utrecht :P
<leoquant> hehe
<exalt> hajour, weet je wat goedkope hotelletjes daar ?
<leoquant> die staan ook op de uds site exalt
<leoquant> lol
<exalt> leoquant, wat is die uds site ookalweer ?
<leoquant> geen idee
<leoquant> alweer uit de lucht gehaald? sorry...:)
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-O/OtherAccommodation
<leoquant> google
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant  :)
<leoquant> ha!
<leoquant> de piano is terug
<exalt> leoquant, ja dat had ik wel gezien. ik had het over goedkoop
<leoquant> :P
<exalt> :p
<StefandeVries> leoquant: mooi! :D en ik uit Rome :P
<leoquant> het apparaat het nieuw,maar zeer snel ontstemd!
<leoquant> help!
<StefandeVries> dat is altijd met nieuwe snaren en hamers
<leoquant> ja ik weet het StefandeVries , leuk gehad? ツ
<StefandeVries> die moeten eerst ingespeeld worden
<StefandeVries> ja, vel gelopen, veel gezien :)
<leoquant> wat waren je favo plekken?
<StefandeVries> Trevifontein, Piazza della Repubblica
<leoquant> ostia ook gewest?
<leoquant> e
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> en wat vond je van de sixtijnese?
<leoquant> n
<StefandeVries> Op de panische Italiaan die de menigte a 500 mensen steeds tot stilte wilde dwingen na heel mooi :P
<leoquant> de plafond acrobatiek van michelangelo
<leoquant> lol :P
<leoquant> gekke kleuren he?
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> zo die zuurstokkleuren
<StefandeVries> en een hels karwei
<StefandeVries> maar de Sint Pieter was echt..enorm
<leoquant> onvoorstelbaar he, onmenselijk
<leoquant> jaaaaa
<StefandeVries> Het monument van Victor Immanuel idem dito
<leoquant> bernini toestanden
<leoquant> en hoe lang duurde je vlucht?
<StefandeVries> 2 uur rond
<leoquant> vlot he?
<leoquant> nah, je hoofd zal wel vol zitten ツ
<StefandeVries> Ja, jammer dat we met Ryanair vlogen en ik met m'n 1,90 geen beenruimte had
<StefandeVries> even afwassen, brb
<leoquant> naar....
<leoquant> oki
<StefandeVries> hoeft niet meer LOL
<StefandeVries> hoe klinkt de gerestaureerde piano, leoquant ?
<leoquant> vals dus..:/
<leoquant> maar het is weer in orde
<leoquant> alles in gedaan
<leoquant> het instrument klinkt rond, fluwelig
<leoquant> maar vooral hoog enorm vals
<leoquant> de aanslag is regelmatig zegt mijn vrouw
<leoquant> maar ik denk dat ie om de 14 dagen gestemd gaat worden de komende periode...
<StefandeVries> dat moet even ja
<leoquant> we kunnen het niet zelf, geloof ik
<StefandeVries> de Steinway is sinds de restauratie ook al 3 keer gestemd. nu zijn alle onderdelen weer ingespeeld
<leoquant> 3 keer is niet zoveel vind ik, toch?
<StefandeVries> wel als het 3 keer in drie weken is, en de vleugel normaal een keer in de vier maanden gestemd wordt
<leoquant> maargoe jullie doen het zelf
<leoquant> ?
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> knap
<StefandeVries> niet echt, met een absoluut gehoor
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> iedereen waarschuwt me het niet zelf te doen
<StefandeVries> m'n vader dan
<StefandeVries> die van ons blijft maanden gestemd, geen probleem
<StefandeVries> tijd voor een douche
<leoquant> we zien wel. alles is immers nieuw
<leoquant> i moet ff weg
<leoquant> zie je laters
<StefandeVries> ben k weer
<exalt> heheh http://boekhandel-dewingerd.mijnboekhandelaar.com/index.php/mbhbooksheet?task=bookview&query=9789012580359
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries, weer terug uit Rome?
<StefandeVries> jup, nu in Meerdal(Centerparks)
<commandoline> ok, leuk :)
<StefandeVries> heb ik eigenlijk wat gemist hier? :P
<commandoline> eh, valt wel mee geloof ik
<StefandeVries> ow, oké
<StefandeVries> ik krijg wel ontwenningsverschijnselen zonder piano
<StefandeVries> hoe is t met jou?
<commandoline> ok :P
<commandoline> Afgelopen week wat druk, maar nu lekker weekend :). Prima dus.
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<StefandeVries> volgende week weer cursus, las ik
<commandoline> klopt, oja, dat wist je nog niet :P
<commandoline> idd, ik heb vanavond alweer een optreden met schoolorkest
<StefandeVries> succes alvast :)
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<StefandeVries> en bedankt, nu zit ik helemaal te luchtspelen :P
<StefandeVries> ik ga, tot l;ater
<hannie> FOAD, ervis toch Python nu
<hannie> * er is
<JanC> hannie: ik dacht niet deze week?
<JanC> (ik kan me vergissen hoor)
<commandoline> hannie: klopt, deze week niet
<hannie> JanC, je hebt gelijk, ik heb net de site bekeken. Het is 21 mei
<commandoline> ik moet over een paar minuten weg.
<hannie> ok, volgende week dan
<hannie> kan ik nog wat oefenen
<commandoline> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-15
<hajour> voor wie er nog is.ik ben bijna 2 uur geleden thuisgekomen
<lordnoid> welkom terug
<hajour> ja dank je lordnoid :)
<lordnoid> nog veel kunnen doen voor ubuntu women?
<hajour> ja door er te zijn en ook me erin te mengen ook
<lordnoid> oke :)
<hajour> dat zeiden hun tenminste
<hajour> hai DarkEra
<DarkEra> hallo :)
<hajour> ik was 1:00 snachts terug van uds
<DarkEra> en hoe was het daar, beviel het een beetje?
<hajour> eerste paar dagen niet echt maar laatste 2 dagen waren wel heel leuk
<hajour> eigenlijk moet ik echt gaan slapen morgen zal ik wel overvallen met veel knuffels enzo door me dochters
<DarkEra> ah knuf van de kids... dat is altijd leuk :)
<DarkEra> Slapen kan ik op het moment ook niet echt.. LOL
<DarkEra> heb een dochter en zoon trouwens
<hajour> ik heb 4 dochters
<DarkEra> 0_o
<hajour> maar ik ben al 21 uur wakker en ben behoorlijk moe eerlijk gezegd
<DarkEra> ga dan maar gauw naar bed ;)
<hajour> doe ik welterusten voor later :)
<DarkEra> truste :)
<StefandeVries> môge
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen, DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi
<erkan^> is woensdag a.s. een cursus --> irc ?
<commandoline> erkan^: voor zover ik weet wel: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCvervolgcursus
<erkan^> cool
<erkan^> ik heb ong. vijf minuten geleden een memoserv naar leoquant gestuurd, commandoline :)
<commandoline> ok, ik zag het pas later :P. Maar goed, kan geen kwaad :)
<hajour1> ik praat het liefst hier Rachelle .want in andere channel is eigenlijk voor help channel technische gedeelte
<Rachelle> hmmmm offtopic voor help?
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hoi Rachelle
<hajour1> nee ubuntu-nl toch?
<hajour1> ff checken
<hajour1> o ik was net in offtopic sorry XD
<hajour1> heb net ontdekt dat ik 13 mei mentor ben gemaakt van accessibility :)
<hajour1> JanC, ^
<JanC> ☺
<JanC> hajour1: zijn er al foto's ergens van je historische kledij op de fuif?  ☺
<hajour1> geen idee er waren ook video s gemaakt voor yourube mijn dochter wilde het zien maar nog niet gevonden
<hajour1> JanC, ⁶
<hajour1> ^
<exalt> 777⁶⁶⁶
<JanC> hajour1: ach, mensen zijn misschien nog niet allemaal thuis, of nog aan het uitslapen, de foto's komen wel in de loop v/d week, hoop ik
<hajour1> ja denk het ook JanC  maar mijn  dochter is niet 1 van de geduldigste :P
<JanC> haha
<hajour1> ik heb alleen nog soms problemen om niet in het engels te beginnen te praten hier JanC
<JanC> haha
<JanC> dat probleem ken ik  :P
<hajour1> gister begon ik contineu in het engels te praten op schiphol dachten ze dat ik een tourist was
<hajour1> toerist
<JanC> sta je op FOSDEM op de stand en begin je in het Nederlands tegen Engelsen en in het Engels tegen Nederlanders, en na de eerste zin zie je ze raar kijken en switch je  ☺
<hajour1> lol
<hajour1> exalt, voor rachelle is the programering enzo haar ding .
<hajour1> zij ziet het niet als werken of studeren
<hajour1> exalt, ^
<hajour1> en ik vraag me af of rachelle jou opmerking over dat vandaag geen schooldag is en dat vrij betekend ook opgepikt heeft zoals jij bedoelt heeft exalt
<hajour1> want je gebruikte geen smilie
<exalt> klopt, ik ken het hajour1, igg de gedrevenheid. maar ik merk ook dat ik er helderder over kan nadenken wanneer ik eens in de week een dagje er niet mee bezig ben
<exalt> :)
<hajour1> ja maar ik denk dat rachelle echt de smilies nodig heeft om te begrijpen hoe het bedoelt is exalt
<exalt> hajour1, ik denk er nietaltijd over na een smily bij mijn zin te zetten. ik ben er niet goed in want ik breng het zo altijd verkeerd over
<hajour1> ok maar het viel me op dat ze daarna niks meer zei bijna en even paar minuten erna uitlogde vandaar exalt  ik probeer alleen te helpen ok ? :)
<hajour1> niet kwaad bedoelt erkan^  :)
<hajour1> crap
<hajour1> verkeerde naam
<erkan^> :p
<hajour1> ik bedoelde exalt
<exalt> :D
<hajour1> sorry erkan^
<erkan^> no problem (-:
<hajour1> ok erkan^  gelukkig maar :)
<hajour1> ze kwam wel weer terug daar niet van
<hajour1> ik denk dat ik het haar ga vragen wat zij makkelijker vind in pm
<hajour1> exalt,
<hajour1> btw ze doet het beter dan ik deed in begin
<hajour1> exalt,
<exalt> hajour1, ja ik moet eerlijk zijn dat ik vandaag wel een beetje puberaal ben geweest hoor hajour1.
<exalt> ze zat in een langere discussie die nogal zinloos was -> ja nee dicussie. toen was ik aan het trollen
<hajour1> ik was meteen uren van slag en kwam soms ook uren niet meer op irc of soms zelfs dagen niet
<hajour1> ja ach iedereen heeft wel eens een dag maar je zou kunnen checken hoe zij het ervaren heeft denk ik
<hajour1> exalt,
<exalt> zal haar eens pmmen als ze er weer is
<hajour1> ok goed :)
<hajour1> exalt,
<hajour1> jakkes ik vergeet steeds weer een naam toe te voegen in mijn zinnen
<exalt> hoe is het verder met hajour1
<exalt> hajour1, ik begrijp meestal wel datje het tegen mij hebt :P
<hajour1> :)
<exalt> voel je dus niet verplicht mijn naam in elke zin te zetten :D
<hajour1> ja maar in een drukke chat is dat niet erg handig
<exalt> klopt
<hajour1> mmm verder erg moe alleen maar 3 uur geslapen sinds gisterochtend 8:00 ik denk dat het 8:00 was tenminste
<hajour1> en zit me af te vragen of ik genoeg heb kunnen bijdragen aan uds
<hajour1> exalt,
<exalt> jahoor hajour1
<exalt> een bijdrage van aanwezigheid en geven wat je hebt is precies de ubuntu mentaliteit
<exalt> dat doe je perfect volgens mij
<hajour1> ok mooi ik hoopte er op
<hajour1> iedergeval heb ik bij uds geleerd om engels te spreken en op de terug weg ook wat duits en wat franse woorden ook
<exalt> coool
<hajour1> ja lol op schiphol dachten ze dat ik een engelse toerist was
<hajour1> en ik kon aardig duits praten met de mevrouw on der flughafen von frankfurt
<hajour1> al was het met engels accent
<DooitzeCompaq> lol
<hajour1> ja ik begon thuis automatisch in het engels te praten elke keer
<hajour1> maar 3 van me dochters verstaan niet goed engels
<hajour1> dus dat gaf wat verwarring af en toe
<hajour1> welkom terug exalt
<exalt> ty
<exalt> waren je dochters mee ?
<hajour1> nee ik was alleen gegaan exalt
<exalt> hoe hebben je dochters zich gehouden ?
<hajour1> mijn 1 na oudste heeft 3 keer gehuild de week dat ik weg was naar uds omdat ze me miste .me oudste heeft me ook gemist die kwam knuffelen en dat doet ze zelden was ook erg dwars dat ik weg was.jongste had er het moeilijkst mee.
<hajour1> me jongste scheen er het minste last mee te hebben
<exalt> hoe oud is je oudste ?
<hajour1> bijna 18
<hajour1> me 1 na jongste had er het minst moeite mee bedoel ik bleh werkt veel beter als ik namen noem
<hajour1> tijd om te stoppen met irc voor vandaag begin steeds meer fouten te maken door vermoeidheid
<hajour1> tot morgen allemaal en welterusten voor later
<erkan^> truste hajour1 knuf
<hajour1> knuf erkan^ :)
<exalt> dag hajoer
<exalt> hajour*
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-07
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag
<leoquant> hallo
<RawChid> Middag
<RawChid> Ik keek net even bij de workshops, en zag dat er zogenaamde seizoenen zijn
<RawChid> Is dat zoals een schooljaar?
<RawChid> En de datum voor de vertaalworkshop is nog steeds onbepaald
<RawChid> leoquant^
<RawChid> StefandeVries:
<leoquant> RawChid, hannie heeft de workshop door geschoven naar volgend seizoen, analoog aan school "seizoenen"
<leoquant> er is ook een grote stop rond de big vakantie
<leoquant> hannie heeft het doorgeschoven omdat de vertaalrun nu net klaar is
<leoquant> (voor 12.04)
<leoquant> waarom de koppeling aan vakantie/schoolcallenders: veel jonge lui door hier mee, de gebonden zijn aan die tijden
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Dus de vertaalworkshop is voor de 2e keer doorgeschoven ;)
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> misschien is het team sterk genoeg
<leoquant> en wil men geen/ofr is er geen behoefte aan uitbreiding
<leoquant> don't change a winning team idea
<leoquant> later
<RawChid> Keihard mensen heeft het vertaalteam niet nodig denk ik. Maar er is altijd wel iets te doen :)
<StefandeVries> Oh, sorry.
<StefandeVries> Ik kom net weer aan.
<timo^> trijntje:
<timo^> ping
<trijntje> timo^: pong
<timo^> ja :P
<timo^> trijntje: zijt gij er nog?
<timo^> ik wilde het even hebben over Pjotrs herzieningen
<trijntje> ik ben er
<timo^> hij had een aantal dingen in mijn ogen vreemd vertaald
<timo^> applet als programmaatje en meer
<timo^> even kijken naar het mailtje hoor
<trijntje> ja klopt, dat had ik ook gezien
<timo^> 'kill' als kapot maken en meer
<timo^> hij heeft het echter gelijk als vertaling doorgevoerd
<timo^> niet als suggestie
<timo^> dat vind ik ietwat raar
<timo^> hij vraagt onze mening, maar voert gewoon die wijzigingen al door...
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoi ツ
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo ook rkokkelk ツ
<leoquant> en timo^ ook
<timo^> trijntje: ?
<leoquant> iedereen?!
<trijntje> ik zit even half te eten. Heeft hij dat mailtje vandaag gestuurd?
<timo^> ja, met een cc aan jou
<timo^> Onderwerp: 	Vertalingen: enkele herzieningsvoorstellen
<timo^> Van: 	"Pjotr Kan" <pliniusminor@gmail.com>
<timo^> Datum: 	Ma, mei 7, 2012 10:39
<timo^> Aan: 	gnome-nl-list@gnome.org
<timo^> CC: 	"Ubuntu-NL Verzendlijst vertalers" <ubuntu-l10n-nl@lists.ubuntu.com>, "Redmar" <redmar@ubuntu-nl.org>
<timo^> Prioriteit: 	Normaal
<leoquant> timo^, ....liver geen mail adressen
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> owja...
<timo^> jullie kunnen die logs zeker niet meer aanpassen :/
<leoquant> nee helaas
<timo^> shite
<leoquant> tis niet erg! ツ
<leoquant> relax
<timo^> hopen maar dat Pjotr dat ook zo inziet...
<leoquant>  /mode #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo +b ~n:*!*@87.254.70.6
<timo^> leoquant: why?
<leoquant> niks gebeurt hoor....
<leoquant> freenode staat eindeloze nick veranderingen niet toe, das alles
<timo^> [19:06] *** leoquant sets a ban on ~n:*!*@87.X54.XX.6. (IP verminkt om misbuik te voorkomen)
<leoquant> das niks...
<leoquant> discussie graag via pm
 * timo^ gewoon nieuwsgierig :P
<trijntje> timo^: ja, jammer dat die vertalingen nu in precise zitten al meteen, daarom wil ik ze het liefste voor de 9e aanpassen, dan is er een nieuwe langpack
<leoquant> hallo iAlex_
<leoquant> welkom
<leoquant> trijntje, ?
<iAlex_> Hoi ^^
<trijntje> leoquant: ja?
<leoquant> heb jij bezwaar tegen een +V?
<leoquant> hier?
<leoquant> het is soms echt handig
<trijntje> timo^: bedoel je het mailtje aan de lijst van gnome van pjotr of niet?
<trijntje> leoquant: wat is +V?
<leoquant> een voice zoals de rest hier heeft
<timo^> tevens aan de lijst van Gnome ja
<timo^> hij wil ze nu ook upstream hebben
<timo^> en hij heeft die vertalingen (toch?) zonder overleg doorgevoerd?
<leoquant> hmmm
<trijntje> timo^: dat klopt
<trijntje> als gnome ze wil hebben houden wij ze ook, maar anders draaien we ze allemaal terug omdat we geen grote verschillen met upstream willen hebben
<timo^> Dan lijkt het me toch redelijk ongepast de boel meteen naar upstream te versjouwen? Of vergis ik me daar?
<trijntje> leoquant: hmm, ik weet niet precies wat ik daarmee moet. Is dat dat ik mag praten als de rest zn/haar mond moet houden?
<timo^> niet per se
<leoquant> ja oa :
<leoquant> ツ
<timo^> is meer een soort onderscheiding
<trijntje> timo^: nouja, aanbieden kan geen kwaad toch?
<timo^> dat is waar, maar zou hij het niet eerst even moeten overleggen met de rest van het team (die nieuwe vertalingen)? Want wie weet is de rest het helemaal niet eens met die vertalingen?
<trijntje> timo^: ik heb al met hannie aan pjotr gemailt dat het niet de bedoeling is om zomaar bestaande vertalingen aan te passen, maar dat is inderdaad niet via de lijst gegaan geloof ik
<trijntje> we wilden alleen die vertalingen niet zonder meer terugdraaien omdat hij er wel weken mee bezig is geweest
<trijntje> leoquant: ik weet niet echt of ik een onderscheiding verdien hier, ik ben niet heel actief in mwanzo
<leoquant> mha lukt ook niet zie ik :P
<trijntje> tis alleen dat ik samen met rachid degene ben die het meeste op IRC zit van het vertaalteam ;)
<timo^> hmhm
<MichaelTel> timo^ is ook veel aanwezig ;)
<timo^> trijntje: en RawChid zijn de meest aanwezige officieuze vertalers met echte rechten zegmaar ;P
<leoquant> nou hehe
<leoquant> moet iemand nog iets van me?
<leoquant> lordnoid?
<trijntje> leoquant: bedankt voor de voice
<leoquant> alstu
<trijntje> timo^: als jij zou kunne helpen met het nakijken van de suggesties van pjotr zou dat mooi zijn btw
<timo^> wil ik wel doen hoor :)
<timo^> suggesties of vertalingen (en als ik ze niet goed acht, nieuwe suggesties doen?)
<trijntje> timo^: als je als suggestie 'upstream' zet, dan zet ik later de upstream vertaling weer terug. We willen zo min mogelijk verschillen met upstream hebben
<timo^> oke
 * timo^ gaat nu even drummen
<trijntje> timo^: btw, kan je de vertalingen van vbox nog een keertje mailen?
<timo^> heb ik dat niet gedaan?
<timo^> ow
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-08
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<leoquant> wat een gezeik hier
<leoquant> regen.....
<StefandeVries> Hier stralende zon.
<StefandeVries> Lekker warm ook.
<StefandeVries> :\
<StefandeVries> En; koffie. Altijd fijn.
<leoquant> winter killed half our garden
<StefandeVries> :(
<StefandeVries> Wij hebben geen tuin, alleen maar stenen, een terras en viooltjes. Die zijn sowieso niet winterhard. :P
<leoquant> in januari liep de boel uit
<leoquant> door het extreem zachte weer
<leoquant> toen kwam februari er netjes overheen met -20C
<leoquant> dat trekt een vijg/olijf niet
<leoquant> zelfs de klimop niet
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Die gaan (grotendeels) dood.
<leoquant> ik trek het ok niet langer
<leoquant> ik wil zon/warmte
<leoquant> er op uit
<StefandeVries> Kom naar Limburg :)
<leoquant> lekker wandelen LOL
<leoquant> limburg is prachtig
<leoquant> (ook)
<leoquant> en warmer?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Hier schijnt de zon.
<StefandeVries> En in tegenstelling tot wat het landelijke nieuws zegt, blijft dat de hele dag zo. :)
<leoquant> beam me up scotty
<StefandeVries> En Limburg is inderdaad mooi :D
<leoquant> de duinen mooier :P
<StefandeVries> Ik hou ook van de zee.
<StefandeVries> Daar moeten we wel een eindje voor rijden vanaf hier :(
<leoquant> ja. al lacht de amerkaan om onze afstanden
<leoquant> madurodam
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> ik ga wat doen
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> We reden daar met gemak 500 km per dag.
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Later :)
<leoquant> hallo Guest59880 ツ
<timo^> ha Luckiboy
<timo^> leoquant dus...
<timo^> die zojuist heeft geleaved...
<timo^> ha Luckiboy
<timo^> leoquant -_-
<leoquant> allo allo
<leoquant> hallo superbrian007
<leoquant> ^^
<leoquant> hallo superbrian007 wb ツ
<StefandeVries> 't is een hulpvrager in #ubuntu-nl :P
<timo^> ik vind het eigenlijk maar niks, dat de chat.ubuntu-nl.org alle kanalen joint
<leoquant> o......
<leoquant> +1 timo^
<leoquant> (geloof ik)
<timo^> aan de andere kant is er ook wel weer wat voor te zeggen
<StefandeVries> Men zou er aparte links voor moeten maken
<StefandeVries> Voor hulp, klik hier.
<StefandeVries> Voor Mwanzo, klik hier.
<StefandeVries> etc.
<timo^> idd
<leoquant> ik gedraag me teveel als een restaurant eigenaar die handenwringend zijn gasten begroet
<leoquant> omzet!
<StefandeVries> Moet je wel lekkere gerechten serveren, leoquant. :P
<leoquant> huhuh
<leoquant> laat ze hier maar joinen
<leoquant> wie weet komen Hans en Grietje nog eens over de vloer
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik serveer uitsmijters
<StefandeVries> En verbanningen.
<StefandeVries> :P
<StefandeVries> Tot later :)
<leoquant> woordspeling gemist StefandeVries ?
<leoquant> dagggggg
<leoquant> erkan^, hoe is zippo?
<leoquant> waaks?
<erkan^> hey leoquant (-:
<erkan^> het gaat prima met hem
<erkan^> hij is doodmoe
<leoquant> waarvan erkan^ ?
<erkan^> we zijn vandaag naar amsterdam gegaan
<erkan^> elke dinsdga werk ik daar
<leoquant> ok, dat zijn veel indrukken voor hem
<erkan^> hij heeft voor me gewerkt
<leoquant> ja
<erkan^> toen we gingen terug naar huis, vanuit den bosch naar dorp, hij begon moe te worden
<leoquant> het is geen jong beest meer?
<erkan^> hij is net 3 jaar geworden
<leoquant> ah, hij is net volwassen
<erkan^> vanaf 2 jaar toch, leoquant ?
<leoquant> ja zoiets idd
<leoquant> weet je
<leoquant> ik laat ook wel eens wat vallen hier
<erkan^> wat bedoel je, leoquant ?
<leoquant> onze hond vreet het meteen op he
<leoquant> zo is ie wel
<erkan^> woon je ook in amsterdam?
<leoquant> laatst gleed een halve tosti van tafel
<erkan^> amai
<leoquant> dus ik roep hem
<leoquant> voeg er: "zoek, hier" aan toe
<leoquant> en hap/slik/weg he
<erkan^> honden zijn dol op kaas, leoquant
<leoquant> jaaaa...
<leoquant> maar teruggeven aan de baas, homaar
<leoquant> verder heeft hij door een zeer gevarieerd dieet de neiging winderig te zijn
<leoquant> stank voor dank zeggen we hier
<erkan^> moeilijke woorden ken ik niet :/ ben ook niet goed in de uitdrukking )-:
<leoquant> hij eet/vreet alles
<leoquant> en laat vieze windjes
<erkan^> zippo heeft op de grond van de trein gelikt. ik snap het niet waarom is het zo...
<leoquant> stom is dat idd, je snapt ze soms niet he....:)
<leoquant> goed, ik ga wat doen
<leoquant> tot later
<leoquant> ツ
<erkan^> kee laters
<leoquant> aai voor zippo
<erkan^> doe ik (-;
<timo^> van mij ook erkan^
<erkan^> doe ik ook (-:
<Luckiboy> hey timo^
<timo^> dag Luckiboy
<timo^> :P
<Luckiboy> je hebt me 2x gepingd :o, maar ik was eten
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-09
<leoquant> !logs
<MwanzoBot> Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Deze logs zijn terug te vinden op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> dag StefandeVries :|)
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het?
<leoquant> nah.....last van alles tot nu toe
<StefandeVries> Lichamelijk, geestelijk?
<leoquant> geestelijk he, ik trek het niet meer...
<StefandeVries> :(
<leoquant> ten einde raad
<StefandeVries> Sarcasme?
<leoquant> grapje....:)
<leoquant> en jij? de studie?
<leoquant> etc?
<StefandeVries> Druk bezig met leren en voorbereiden
<leoquant> nog fris in de bovenkamer?
<leoquant> planning gemaakt?
<StefandeVries> Ja, vooralsnog gaat 't prima volgens plan :)
<leoquant> mooi!
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nu bezig aan biologie.
<leoquant> leerwerk
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dom knallen.
<leoquant> ja de bloedsomloop is een beetje snappen
<leoquant> maar das derde klas nivo
<leoquant> even overhoren?
<leoquant> wat is het verschil tussen de kamer en de boezem van het hart?
<StefandeVries> De boezems staan in contact met de long(slag)aders.
<StefandeVries> De kamers met de grote bloedsomloop
<StefandeVries> De kamers zijn groter.
<leoquant> wat zijn de energie centrales op cel nivo?
<StefandeVries> Mitochondriën
<leoquant> hmmm
<leoquant> door welk proces haalt een plant voeding/energie uit zonlicht?
<StefandeVries> Fotosynthese.
<StefandeVries> Licht- en donkerreactie.
<leoquant> welke cellen spelen daarin een rol?
<MrChrisDruif> Alsof me dat interesseert? Is dat ook een goed antwoord? ;-)
<leoquant> welke planten/organisme maken geen gebruik van fotosynthese, en hoe bijzonder is dat?
<StefandeVries> Uhm.
<StefandeVries> Keine Ahnung
<leoquant> (diepzee gedoe StefandeVries , chemische toestanden ipv fotosyn.)
<leoquant> organisme bij vulkaanactige activiteiten
<StefandeVries> Oh..
<StefandeVries> Logisch ook, eigenlijk :P
<leoquant> nogal
<leoquant> nog meer?
<StefandeVries> Planten zonder chloroplasten/bladgroenkorrels.
<leoquant> welk biomechanisch principe vind je vrijwel overal terug bij voortbewegen?
<StefandeVries> En die zijn er.
<StefandeVries> Welk bio..nee, die weet ik niet.
<leoquant> hefboomprincipe
<StefandeVries> Dat is niet strikt biomechanisch.
<leoquant> nee
<StefandeVries> Maar het is wel het juiste principe, natuuulijk.
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer verder. :)
<leoquant> *doei
<leoquant> ook ubuntumember MrChrisDruif ?
<Luckiboy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik kom misschien toch wel naar de release party, maar ik ga (nu nog) niet meewerken, ik probeer eerst even een indruk te krijgen hoe een release party verloopt (dit is mijn eerste RP)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Prima :)
<Luckiboy> Kan je daar zonder aanmelding wel gewoon binnenlopen? Want het kan zijn dat ik het ineens met school heel druk krijg.
<Luckiboy> En dan kom ik toch maar niet :(
<Luckiboy> he Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ola
<Luckiboy> Thomas_de_Graaff, moet je je persé opgeven voor de release party?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee hoor, iedereen mag binnenlopen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Alleen voor de lezingen dien je je aan te melden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En als ze niet vol zijn, dan mag ook iedereen naar binnen.
<Luckiboy> Ok, want ik weet nog niet 100p zeker of ik kom, ivm school
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, voorlopig is het nog niet zo heel druk volgens mij. Plek zat. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal binnenkort het programma eens wat gaan promoten.
<Luckiboy> Nog wat, kan ik ook naar de team-meeting (staat ook in programma), want het is wel handig als ik weet waarmee ik samenwerk in het docuteam :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, daar is de teammeeting voor bedoelt. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet alleen niet of Cees komt natuurlijk. Moet je even binnen het team bespreken wie er allemaal gaan.
<Luckiboy> Ok, er stond "gesloten", dus ik twijfelde een beetje
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar zowieso is het ook leuk andere teamleden eens irl te zien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je lid bent van een Ubuntu-NL team, dan ben je welkom.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En na de besloten meeting is er meteen een open team meeting.
<Luckiboy> Documentatieteam, dat telt wel neem ik aan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, dat is een van de meest belangrijke teams.
<Luckiboy> Maak me niet verlegen ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een goed documentatieteam zorgt ervoor dat er veel minder vragen op het forum komen. ;)
<Luckiboy> Maar, opgeven is daar nodig?
<Luckiboy> Staat wel op ubuntuparty.nl
<Luckiboy> he timo^
<timo^> dag lekkertjes van me :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het liefst wel, want we gaan waarschijnlijk tompoezen oid. bestellen om een beetje feestelijk de uitgave te vieren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> lekkertjes?
<timo^> een goed plan Thomas_de_Graaff , volledig mee eens :)
<Luckiboy> Op welke termijn moet dat gebeuren Thomas_de_Graaff ?
<timo^> Thomas_de_Graaff: beter laat je de begroetingen niet zo serieus in hun waarde :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Een paar dagen van tevoren is prima.
<timo^> Thomas_de_Graaff: gaat de posteractie nog op een ander moment verder?
<Luckiboy> Thomas_de_Graaff, dat moet wel lukken denk ik :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien is het aardig om over een half jaar nog eens een keer een posteractie te proberen, maar dan met iets meer tijd.
<Luckiboy> Mogen mijn ouders ook meekomen trouwens?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zeker :) Iedereen is welkom. En als je ouders nog verstokte Windows gebruikers zijn, dan moet daar natuurlijk iets aan gedaan worden. :D
<Luckiboy> Mijn vader gebruikt Ubuntu :) maar mijn moeder is een totale computerleek ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kijk, dat is nou mooi. :) Mijn vader gebruikt nog steeds Windows.. :(
<Luckiboy> :sad:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Sja, hij komt er als docent niet onder uit helaas.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Binnenkort gaat hij met pensioen, dan zal ik eens wat actie gaan ondernemen. :D
<Luckiboy> :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mijn moeder gebruikt naar volle tevredenheid Ubuntu.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ben er vandoor.
<Luckiboy> Doei Thomas_de_Graaff
<Luckiboy> hey Idroy
<Idroy> hey Luckiboy
<timo^> Luckiboy: gebruikte mijn vader maar Linux
<timo^> hij WEIGERT het gewoon
<Luckiboy> Omdat?
<timo^> hij leeft nog in 2000: er zijn geen goede videobewerkingsprogramma's voor Linux
 * Luckiboy moet even lachen
<timo^> sja
<timo^> ik heb hem KDEnlive laten zien
<Luckiboy> En openshot?
<timo^> maar toen haalde hij z'n werk erbij: Iedereen gebruikt office@
<timo^> Luckiboy: te simpel, hij heeft iets uitgebreiders nodig
<Luckiboy> O jee
<Luckiboy> timo^, je vader is ongeneesbaar :P
<timo^> dus ik een .docx openen, werkte natuurlijk net weer niet (macro's enzo), dus sja...
<timo^> ik vrees het ook
<timo^> en mijn moeder als ik die Linux voorschotel, zou het te proberen zijn :)
<timo^> ze roept net: PC start niet op
<Luckiboy> precies mijn moeder
<Luckiboy> Mijn moeder weet niet wat flash is
<timo^> windows opstartherstel -_-
<Luckiboy> timo^, weet jij of mijn ouders ook opgegeven moeten worden als ze meegaan als begeleiders?
<timo^> nee hoor :)
<timo^> naar de RP?
<Luckiboy> Ok
<Luckiboy> Ja idd
<timo^> als ze gewoon 'bezoeker' zijn niet. Willen ze een rol uitoefenen wel ;)
<Luckiboy> Nou, daar reken ik niet heel hard op
<Luckiboy> Maar ik zal het vragen ;)
<leoquant> hallo/hello Helen ツ
<timo^> .//l/
<timo^> Hallo leoquant dus
<leoquant> hihi
<leoquant> hoi timo^
<leoquant> alles goed?
<timo^> ja hoor, druk met school helaas,  en daar?
<leoquant> rustig
<timo^> ik las dat jullie een hond hebben :) Hoe heet ie en wat voor eentje is het?
<leoquant> ga gewoon door met je huiswerk hoor. veul belangrijker ツ
<leoquant> ah
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-10
<RawChid> Vanavond is de wiki-workshop?
<RawChid> Hoe werkt dit/
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BeginnersCursusWiki
<RawChid> Hier staat dat het in #ubuntu-nl-klas is
<RawChid> Maar ik hoorde dat ik ook iets over JFL...
<RawChid> Weet jij het misschien StefandeVries?
<RawChid> leoquant:
<RawChid> 13:27:10 <+RawChid> Vanavond is de wiki-workshop?
<RawChid> 13:27:22 <+RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BeginnersCursusWiki
<RawChid> 13:27:30 <+RawChid> Hier staat dat het in #ubuntu-nl-klas is
<RawChid> 13:28:35 <+RawChid> Maar ik hoorde dat ik ook iets over JFL...
<RawChid> Goede middag trouwens :)
<leoquant> de workshop wiki gaat/loopt via JFL ツ
<leoquant> vanavond
<leoquant> zo is het gemeld via het forum
<leoquant> staat het in de wiki andes? ik kijk even
<leoquant> r
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Typ !logs | Donderdag 10 mei, vanaf 20.00: Workshop 'Werken met de wiki', zie ook !workshops | Woensdag 20 juni, vanaf 19:30: Teammeeting
<erkan^> ja ik zag ook een email
<erkan^> wat is JFL?
<erkan^> hai leoquant (-:
<erkan^> ah "just for learning" (-:
<Luckiboy> ping RawChid
 * leoquant pendelt tussen raadsmeeting en wiki workshop
<Luckiboy> Oh ja, die is vanavond ook had ik gelezen
<Luckiboy> leoquant, kan je ze niet alletwee bijwonen? Dat ga ik ook doen denk ik. Anders is het je bij deze vergeven als je niet komt :P
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: jij gaf HTML?
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, Ik? Nee, ik geef de beginselen wikitechnieken
<StefandeVries> Ah ja.
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif deed HTML.
<StefandeVries> En timo Remote Desktops.
<Luckiboy> Maakt het trouwens nog wat uit met JFL of niet? Want in JFL moet ik mijn echte naam prijsgeven, dat doe ik liever niet 123
<StefandeVries> Waarom moet dat?
<StefandeVries> Trouwens, die heeft het kanaaltopic aangepast?
<Luckiboy> Met mijn ubuntu ID staat mijn naam op Luc ********
<StefandeVries> Nou.
<StefandeVries> Met je naam kunnen we niet veel, als we dat al willen. ;)
<Luckiboy> Nee, maar ik bedoel op de wiki staat: Workshopleider Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Ja?
<StefandeVries> Maar zeg 't maar :)
<Luckiboy> Dan kan ik er niet zomaar van uitgaan dat iedereen weet luc****** = Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Kan je de username niet wijzigen in je Ubuntu ID?
<Luckiboy> Ik ben even weg
<StefandeVries> Dan zeg je dat gewoon even.
<StefandeVries> Dat jij Luc bent.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, is een optie, ik denk dat ik dat dan maar doe
<StefandeVries> Daar doet niemand verder moeilijk over, zeker weten. :)
<Luckiboy> True
<leoquant> jfl is niet online
<hannie> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo hannie
<hannie> vanavond is toch de cursus moinmoin, he. Ik kan natuurlijk zelf kijken ;)
<erkan^> leoquant, ?
<leoquant> ja wiki idd
<StefandeVries> waarschijnlijk hiccup op de communityserver.
<leoquant> erkan^, op het forum en de mwanzo wiki is een link nog jfl
<hannie> moet ik ff jfl testen, of heeft dat geen zin?
<leoquant> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/justforlearning/client
<erkan^> thx
<leoquant> hannie, nu niet jfl is dood
<StefandeVries> De IRC-bot ervan is er iig niet.
<leoquant> (de server)
<leoquant> misschien ligt het aan mij dat kan :|
<leoquant> "De verbinding werd gesloten. Probeer de pagina te herladen."
<Luckiboy> leoquant, bij mij doet JFL het wel hoor
<leoquant> komt
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: de webpagina wel.
<leoquant> o?
<StefandeVries> Maar de IRC-interface niet.
<leoquant> ik wou zeggen: komt goed
<erkan^> ik ben er
<leoquant> niet in klas erkan^
<erkan^> just for learning
<erkan^> ik zie alleen dat ik ben online :/
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kan jij jfl benaderen?
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij doet ie het gewoon goed hoor, bij mij: http://i50.tinypic.com/347i1za.png
<leoquant> Luckiboy, je bent niet zichtbaar in -klas
<StefandeVries> leoquant: nee.
<StefandeVries> Alleen commandoline.
<Luckiboy> Ik zit niet in klas nu
<Luckiboy> dus dat kan kloppen
<leoquant> oei, dan moet er nog iemand bij kunnen lijkt mij...
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: ja, de website werkt.
<StefandeVries> Maar de IRC-bot die erbij hoort niet.
<StefandeVries> Die moet worden gestart.
<StefandeVries> En daarvoor hebben we commandoline nodig.
<leoquant> dus wanneer commandline dit vergeet?==> no jfl?
<Luckiboy> Moet ik anders melden dat JFL hapert, dat het nu via gewone IRC gaat gebeuren?
<StefandeVries> Nee, de server heeft weer een hickup gehad, leoquant.
<StefandeVries> Daar heeft MwanzoBot ook vaker last van, helaas. :(
<leoquant> nee, dat hoeft nu nog niet Luckiboy
<erkan^> waarom gaan we avond bij jfl chatten?
<Luckiboy> ok leoquant
<leoquant> we kunnen adhok veel regelen
<leoquant> c
<leoquant>  #ubuntu-nl-klas komt op +m dan
<leoquant> en hier worden vragen gesteld
<StefandeVries> En jij krijgt voice.
<leoquant> juist
<Luckiboy> Ok
<StefandeVries> Kunnen wel allemaal regelen, is geen punt :)
<leoquant> Luckiboy, nu al klas joinen kan geen kwaad
<Luckiboy> Ik zit er nu op
<rozebig> mogge
<StefandeVries> Ik zal hier zometeen even het kanaaltopic aanpassen, dat mensen weten dat er een cursus gaande is
<Luckiboy> leoquant, maar als het nu via IRC gaat en niet via JFL, moet ik dat niet even melden aan de cursisten?
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ja dat wordt even gedoe dan...
<leoquant> ik mail comando nu
<leoquant> m
<Luckiboy> Ok
<Luckiboy> leoquant, als het niet lukt, vermeld ik het op de wiki en de mensen die hier online zijn op IRC
<Luckiboy> met een PM of zo
<timo^> Luckiboy: ik kan maar de helft van de workshop aanwezig zijn...
<Luckiboy> het is je vergeven :P
<timo^> danku, oh waarde Luc!
<hannie> ik zie wel waar de cursus is vanavond
<Luckiboy> hannie, waar?
<hannie> in klas of hier irc kanaan mwanzo
<hannie> *kanaal
<Luckiboy> ok
<hannie> ik ben er wel de hele les bij hoor
<Luckiboy> :)
<Luckiboy> Ik laat even weten dat de cursus waarschijnlijk niet op JFL plaatsvind, maar op gewone IRC
<hannie> Laat je dat weten op de site?
<Luckiboy> Op het forum, op IRC (hier) en op de wiki
<Luckiboy> eventueel ook nog PM op het forum ;)
<hannie> Nou als men het dan nog niet weet..........
<StefandeVries> Zal ik de channeltopics hier en in klas even aanpassen?
<Luckiboy> Strak plan StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Een ogenblik
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Mededeling: de wikicursus wordt vanavond vanaf 20:00 gegeven in #ubuntu-nl-klas. Vragen kunnen hier gesteld worden. | Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Typ !logs |
<StefandeVries> Gelieve even na te kijken ;)
<Luckiboy> Lijkt me prima :)
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Luckiboy> hey commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Luckiboy
<commandoline> ik zag op m'n mail dat JFL er weer uitlag :(?
<Luckiboy> Ja, idd
<commandoline> hmm, Ronnie is er niet.
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: weet jij hoe je JFL herstart? Het is vanavond nodig voor een workshop
<StefandeVries> Soms is het huilen met de commserver.
<commandoline> nou, ik denk niet dat mijn internetverbinding het dagen achter elkaar beter zou doen :P
<StefandeVries> Ik weet vrij zeker dat mijn verbinding het beter zou doen.
<StefandeVries> En dat ik alles - als het fout ging - weer sneller op de rails had.
<StefandeVries> Hmm. Had ik net de kanaaltopics aangepast. :P
<OerHeks> mijn passwoord werkte vanmorgen niet. moest laten resetten .. ook zo vreemd.
<commandoline> tsja, ik kan het niemand kwalijk nemen dat die internetverbinding er om de zoveel tijd mee ophoudt :P
<StefandeVries> Nee. Maar dat maakt het niet minder storend.
<commandoline> maar misschien is het wel handig om de bot gewoon standaard iedere dag om 3 uur 's nachts ofzo te laten reconnecten.
<StefandeVries> Misschien is het handig om het probleem bij de oorzaak aan te pakken. ;)
<commandoline> er zit een soort auto-reconnect in, maar die doet het alleen als de verbinding maar heel kort hapert...
<commandoline> maar goed, op de lange termijn moet hier wel eens wat aan gedaan worden, klopt.
<commandoline> maar nu eerst even voor vanavond wat regelen...
<commandoline> StefandeVries: kan jij een evt. lokaal gehoste bot oprechten geven in #ubuntu-nl-klas mocht dat nodig zijn?
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is inderdaad nu even belangrijker.
<StefandeVries> Zeker :)
<commandoline> trouwens, misschien kan ik dat zelf ook :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ben er al op nu.
<commandoline> nee, blijkbaar niet. Dacht dat leoquant dat een keertje had geregeld...
<commandoline> maar goed, maakt niet uit.
<StefandeVries> Als je 'm erin plaatst, geef ik 'm wel opa.
<StefandeVries> ops*
<StefandeVries> Ik wil 'm ook wel m'n opa geven, maar die zit nog op de fiets nu. :P
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> ik gebruik wel liever JFL op de oude locatie, die link is bekend...
<StefandeVries> Ja, dit is weer een verwarring erbij.
<StefandeVries> Want Luckiboy heeft op eht forum al geplaatst dat we JFL niet gebruiken, maar #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-klas
<StefandeVries> In de oude opstelling, zoals bij de Pythoncursus.
<Luckiboy> Hier kan ik ook mijn nickname gebruiken ipv mijn gewone naam
<commandoline> hmm, vind ik ook prima.
<commandoline> het nóg een keer veranderen wordt te verwarrend.
<commandoline> ik zou wel even een linkje posten naar http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/live-chat dan
<commandoline> oh, daar zit ubuntu-nl-klas niet tussen :(
<commandoline> even eentje op maat maken
<commandoline> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-nl-klas%2Cubuntu-nl-mwanzo <- deze link
<Luckiboy> Voor lessen is dat wel goed, maar hoort dat op die pagina?
<commandoline> hoe bedoel je?
<commandoline> dat laatste is gewoon een linkje naar de freenode webchat
<Luckiboy> weet ik, maar hoort dat op /ondersteuning/live-chat ?
<commandoline> wat mij betreft wel... Alle belangrijke -nl-kanalen staan erin.
<Luckiboy> Maar ik hik een beetje tegen het idee dat een beginner op die pagina in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo vragen gaat stellen die niet met het topic te maken hebben.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: dat komt wel eens voor, maar het commando '/join' moeten kennen weegt zwaarder denk ik.
<RawChid> Luckiboy: pong
<Luckiboy> hey RawChid
<RawChid> Had je nog hulp nodig straks?
<Luckiboy> Ik wou het eigenlijk hebben over JFL, maar daar wordt inmiddels aan gewerkt :)
<Luckiboy> n.a.v. je forumbericht
<RawChid> Oke, ik vond de berichtgeving daarover een beetje vaag ;)
<Luckiboy> Een opletpuntje voor de volgende keer ;)
<RawChid> np
<commandoline> Luckiboy: raadsvergadering die samenvalt is een beetje pech, maar ik denk niet dat het voor veel een probleem is.
<Luckiboy> Ik kwam daar ook pas een paar dagen geleden achter, ik woon de raadsvergadering ook gewoon bij
<RawChid> Hm, vaag. Als ik een URL op het forum zet waar '=' in staat, haalt ie die '=' eruit :(
<timo^> klopt
<timo^> geintje van PrettyURLS
<commandoline> leoquant: voor de workshop doen we vandaag gewoon IRC.
<leoquant> commandoline, prima ツ
<commandoline> zolang Ronnie er niet is kunnen we de bot niet normaal herstarten :(
<leoquant> wel jammer, maar niets aan te doen
<commandoline> en het lokaal draaien heeft ook nadelen (andere loglocatie, andere url)
<RawChid> Single Point of Failure? :P
<commandoline> RawChid: precies :P
<leoquant> Ronnie is afwezig vandaag hier
<leoquant> commandoline, een "back-up" voor Ronnie zou wel wenselijk zijn
<leoquant> uh, niet de persoon uiteraard ;
<commandoline> het echte probleem is dat de communityserver zo nu en dan een haperende netwerkverbinding heeft.
<RawChid> Nu we er toch met een aantal zijn... Wat is eigenlijk het idee? Wordt JFL vanaf nu standaard gebruikt?
<leoquant> ja dat hoorde ik. wel vreemd/jammer hoor
<leoquant> RawChid, ja
<leoquant> de bedoeling is zelfs als inter. standaard :P
<commandoline> nou ja, het hoeft maar een keertje een paar seconden fout te gaan en de verbinding wordt verbroken. Niet uitzonderlijk.
<leoquant> ipv lernid
<StefandeVries> Hetzelfde probleem ervaar ik dus met MwanzoBot.
<RawChid> Oke, weet ik dat ook weer
<leoquant> server xs moet beperkt zijn, dat begrijp ik, maar zo loopt het ook niet. een server reset/restart is afdoende?
<commandoline> nou ja, er moet sowieso een soort autostart-mechanisme in JFL komen, wat mij betreft.
<leoquant> huhu
<StefandeVries> Server reset is niet nodig.
<commandoline> leoquant: iets als sudo service jfl restart
<StefandeVries> JFL en MwanzoBot moeten zelf weer herstarten.
<commandoline> (tenminste, zo had Ronnie het gemaakt, dacht ik.)
<StefandeVries> maar dat lost het eigenlijke probleem niet op
<RawChid> Dus jullie Python app doet een beetje moeilijk wanneer er ff geen verbinding is?
<commandoline> RawChid: er zit wel een herstartmechanisme in, maar je moet voorzichtig zijn me te vaak reconnecten.
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot houdt om die reden op na een paar seconden met reconnecten.
<leoquant> yep, het herstart zich niet, na hic-up
<commandoline> Dat vindt Freenode niet leuk :P
<StefandeVries> En vaak duurt het langer dan een paar seconden.
<RawChid> Werkt JFL via freenode?
<leoquant> tis ook een bot RawChid
<leoquant> een irc bot
<commandoline> nee, dat is het niet, strikt gezien.
<leoquant> nee?
<leoquant> de bot stuurt toch de app?
<StefandeVries> Andersom, volgens mij :P
<commandoline> het gebruikt een eigen 'interne netwerk', dat nog steeds draait (een simpele class, voor de pythonkenners).
<leoquant> uh, ja :P
<RawChid> Wat ik interessanter vind, kan ik ook gewoon met mijn favo client 1 of ander IRC-kanaal joinen om workshops te volgen?
<StefandeVries> Ja, #ubuntu-nl-klas en #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<commandoline> daarop schrijven allemaal 'handlers' zich in: de verschillende webclients, de logclient, de irc bot.
<StefandeVries> Zowel nu, als wanneer JFL wel werkt.
<RawChid> Mooi :)
<commandoline> maar misschien is het idd wel handig als ik zelf JFL op de communityserver kan beheren.
<RawChid> Ik weet dat er toen een keuze gemaakt moest worden of wel/geen IRC, maar heb ook niet alles onthouden of gevolgd :P
<commandoline> kost eenmalig meer tijd, maar dan kan ik ook updates e.d. regelen.
<leoquant> commandoline, ja vind ik wel
<commandoline> nou ja, ik ben er nu blij mee. De webapp draait nog steeds prima, alleen iedereen op IRC heeft pech :P
<leoquant> jij xs comm. server
<leoquant> (wie ben ik)
<leoquant> ik ga ligen, tot straks
<leoquant> raad is ook om 20.00?
<commandoline> trouwens leoquant, je kan JFL ook beheren via de webinterface. Beheercommando's worden ook via dat 'interne netwerk' afgehandeld.
<commandoline> tot straks, leoquant
<leoquant> yooo. later
<Luckiboy> Wil iemand hier doorgeven dat mijn cursus misschien wat later kan beginnen? Ik moet nu nog eten namelijk.
<StefandeVries> We houden ze wel hier. ;)
<Luckiboy> Dank je StefandeVries
<RawChid> Is goed, eetsmakelijk Luckiboy!
<RawChid> Je kunt immers niet goed lesgeven op een lege maag
<timo^> Hoi MichaelTel
<leoquant> hi r0n_
<r0n_> Hoi hoi, ik ben nog een beetje duf, net ontlagen uit he ziekenhuis ......
<leoquant> oei
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond iedereen
<r0n_> Gegroeet allen
<hannie> hi r0n_ hoop dat je niet al te veel ellende hebt meegemaakt
<StefandeVries> Hoe ging je dotteren, r0n_?
<leoquant> je bloedsomloop was niet op orde r0n_ ?
<hannie> hi MichaelTel en anderen
<r0n_> Ach, ze hebben mij gedotterd, vanaf nu alleen maar vooruitgang (hoop ik) .....
<timo^> ik hoop met je mee :)
<leoquant> o ja vast r0n_
<r0n_> Nee, een verstopte slagader.
<hannie> r0n_, that's the spriit
<smile> r0n_: en dat is nu opgelost? :)
<smile> waarom krijgen wij geen voice :'(
<StefandeVries> Eerst bijdragen aan Ubuntu NL>
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<r0n_> Opgelost weet ik (nog) niet, maar hopelijk binnen en week weet ik alles, gewoon proberen 1m te lopen, maar het was vandaag iets te nat :-)
<smile> StefandeVries: aha! ;)
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij had hannie hier voice.
<hannie> volgens mij niet
<RawChid> voice smoice
<r0n_> Mensen, ik weet niet of ik blijf, maar mochten jullie mij missen, dat weten jullie de reden ......
<leoquant> jawel hannie
<hannie> ay, nu moet ik gaan bekennen dat ik niet weet wat voice hebben inhoudt. bloos, bloos
<leoquant> op een bepaalde manier kan ik hem bij u niet op +V zetten
<leoquant> laatste poging
<timo^> leoquant: hannie is niet ingelogd
<FOAD> Yo, yo.
<timo^> dat is een vereiste
<MichaelTel> beterschap r0n_
<WASDx> hoi
<leoquant> hannie wanneer je rejoined heb je auto magisch
<leoquant> hoi  WASDx
<hannie> leoquant, doe ik
<leoquant> een +V
<StefandeVries> Tsja.
<StefandeVries> /cycle had ook gekund :P
<leoquant> nee dus....
<hannie> oeps
<StefandeVries> hannie: voor part/join kan je ook /cycle gebruiken :)
<hannie> oki
<leoquant> niet gelukt bij je
<StefandeVries> leoquant: zal ik het doen?
<erkan^> is meester Luckiboy nog steeds aan het eten, leoquant ?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, graag
<leoquant> ja erkan^
<Luckiboy> Zo, ik ben er :)
<hannie> moet ik dan opnieuw /cycle opdracht geven?
<StefandeVries> Zometten
<Luckiboy> Zal ik maar gelijk beginnen?
<leoquant> in klas he?
<hannie> hi Luckiboy
<FOAD> Yo.
<StefandeVries> hannie: You are not authorized to execute this command.
<StefandeVries> Helaas.
<StefandeVries> Andere keer.
<RawChid> Zeker Luckiboy, succes
<hannie> np
<StefandeVries> Toitoitoi!
<erkan^> veel succes, Luckiboy (-:
<leoquant> Luckiboy, !!
<Luckiboy> dank jullie
<MichaelTel> suc7 Luckiboy
<RawChid> Onze wiki = http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<FOAD> Mijn excuses.  BRB.
<Luckiboy> RawChid, idd
<smile> Luckiboy: hmm.. ik denk dat ik al een account heb :)
<hannie> moeten we iets van moinmoin installeren?
<smile> dan kan ik die stap overslaan? :p
<RawChid> Precies smile
<RawChid> En nee hannie, we hoeven niets te installeren.
<RawChid> Jij hebt al een account op onze wiki!
<hannie> ok
<Luckiboy> Bedankt RawChid voor de assistentie
<hannie> ja, heb ik
<smile> :)
<RawChid> np Luckiboy
<erkan^> is moinmoin een hulpprogramma ofzo voor wiki?
<RawChid> Volgens mij gaat ie dat nu net uitleggen erkan^
<WASDx> is MoinMoin zoals MediaWiki?
<RawChid> Ja WASDx
<WASDx> de engine?
<WASDx> ok
<smile> in wat opzicht verschilt MoinMoin van MediaWiki? :p
<WASDx> beide zijn engines
<hannie> MoinMoin is an advanced, easy to use and extensible WikiEngine with a large community of users. Said in a few words, it is about collaboration on easily editable web pages.
<smile> hm. mediawiki ook :p
<RawChid> MediaWiki is in PHP gebouwd.
<RawChid> Verder niet zo boeiend imho, laten we wachten wat Lucki te vertellen heeft
<smile> oké :)
<smile> FOAD: hallo :)
<FOAD> Re.  Nogmaal excuses.
<timo^> mi scuzi voor de laatheid, wat internetprobleempjes
<smile> wat is het verschil tussen = Hallo = & ==Hallo==, wat op wikipedia gebruikt wordt? :)
<Luckiboy> smile, dit behandel ik later, dus ik schuif het even op
<smile> oké
<smile> later vandaag of in een latere les :)
<RawChid> Ja.
<erkan^> geduld hebben, smile :P
<Luckiboy> later deze les
<smile> erkan^: dat heb ik niet :p
<RawChid> Altijd blijven lachen dan maar
<smile> ja. :)
<hannie> op wiki.ubuntu-nl.org (zonder /community) zie ik ook de optie Bewerken staan
<Luckiboy> hannie, heb jij dan misschien teamrechten?
<hannie> sorry, dat is iets anders dan aanmaken
<hannie> Mogen we dat al uitproberen, of wordt het dan een zooitje?
<RawChid> hannie kan iets meer dan iemand die net een account heeft aangemaakt
<Luckiboy> hannie, je kan het wel aanmaken, maar meld dan even de naam van de testpagina hier, dan verwijder ik hem gelijk
<hannie> goed, ik kies voor sandbox
<FOAD> Die wilde ik. :(
<RawChid> Doe wat je niet laten kunt
<erkan^> wat is sandbox?
<RawChid> Een zandbak erkan^     http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Zandbak
<FOAD> Een testpagina, erkie.
<erkan^> je kan ook een testpagina : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/hannie uitproberen, hannie
<hannie> erkan^, dat kan, maar ik had al voor sandbox gekozen (en hier gemeld)
<trijntje> hallo allemaal
<FOAD> Dan neem ik http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/hannie
<hannie> FOAD, lol
<FOAD> Hoi trijntje.
<FOAD> U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken.
<FOAD> :(
<hannie> hey trijntje
<FOAD> Hoe kan dat Luckiboy.
<Luckiboy> FOAD, wat?
<RawChid> Zoals Luckiboy in het begin zei kunnen we alleen aanpassen in /community/
<RawChid> Maak dan dus een pagina aan in http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/
<Luckiboy> Behalve als je speciale rechten hebt
<RawChid> Bijn. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Hannie
<FOAD> Ik heb geen toestemming om hannie te bewerken.
<FOAD> Eh, de pagina dan.
<FOAD> Och ik ben dom.
<hannie> FOAD, DAT KOMT VOLGENS MIJ OMDAT IK AL EEN WIKI-PAGINA HAD
<FOAD> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/hannie
<FOAD> Die mag wel.
<Luckiboy> idd FOAD
<hannie> sorry voor CapsLock
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Hurtuy dan?
<FOAD> Wat, ik ben idd dom? ;P
<Luckiboy> timo^, die kan je aanmaken idd
<FOAD> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/hannie is klaar. :)
<timo^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tiempjuuh dan?
<erkan^> is wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp een kladblok?
<hannie> Het is een hoop leesstof, zeg
<RawChid> erkan^: dat is een tijdelijke pagina.
<RawChid> Zoals je op de pagina zelf ook kunt lezen...
<stieviegonzales> hallo iedereen
<stieviegonzales> ben ik nog op tijd :p
<RawChid> Dag stieviegonzales
<erkan^> ah kee
<RawChid> We zijn al begonnen stieviegonzales...
<timo^> Tot mijn grote spijt ben ik verplicht mijn bed op te zoeken. Ik lees de logs naderhand. Mocht iemand nog interesse hebben in een bureaublad op afstand cursus, tik !workshops .
<timo^> succes verder nog Luckiboy!
<Luckiboy> bedankt timo^
<hannie> Ik krijg de ''' te zien, dat zou niet moeten
<RawChid> stieviegonzales: hier een log tot nu toe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980329/
<RawChid> hannie, wat is de URL van je pagina/
<Luckiboy> hannie, als je voorbeeldweergave aanklikt?
<hannie> ja
<stieviegonzales> bedankt voor de link ;)
<Luckiboy> Vreemd. Laat RawChid er maar even naar kijken, dan vervolg ik de les
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/sandbox
<hannie> ok
<erkan^> Deze pagina bestaat nog niet
<RawChid> Wat erkan^ zegt. Heb je al opgeslagen hannie?
<hannie> nee, zal ik doen
<smile> ik moet gaan, doei :)
<FOAD> Dag smilekever.
<RawChid> Dag smile
<erkan^> doei smile
<hannie> bye smile
<MichaelTel> truste smile
<smile> daag iedereen. jammer dat ik niet de hele cursus kan volgen.
<smile> ik lees de logs wel :)
<smile> tot morgen :)
<smile> slaap se :)
<erkan^> wordt het aangeraden dat  == en == wordt altijd boven geplaatst?
<RawChid> Kopjes maakt je pagina overzichtelijker
<Luckiboy> daar ga ik nu over vertellen
<RawChid> Dus dat wordt aangeraden ja...
<hannie> RawChid, fyi (je hoeft er niet op in te gaan )---- /!\ '''Edit conflict - other version:''' ----
<RawChid> Dat krijg je als meerdere mensen tegelijk aan 1 pagina werken
<Luckiboy> idd RawChid
<RawChid> Boven de editor staat er dan dat er al iemand anders bezig is, maar als je dat negeert kun je dit soort meldingen krijgen
<hannie> ok, ik zal niet meer opslaan
<RawChid> Welke pagina was dat dan?
<hannie> sandbox
<hannie> De kop is gelukt
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/erkan
<RawChid> Ohja, iedereen zit nu in de zandbak, dat kan nooit goed gaan
<erkan^> wordt een inhoudsopgave automatisch als je hebt meer kopjes gemaakt
<erkan^> ?
<RawChid> Ja erkan^
<hannie> De topbar is gelukt
<erkan^> <<GeschiktVoor(“varianten”, “versies”)>> bijvoorbeeld: <<GeschiktVoor("Ubuntu", "12.04")>> ?
<FOAD> Mooie pagina heb je erkie.
<Luckiboy> erkan^, idd
<hannie> Hey, dat ziet er mooi uit, Geschikt voor e.d.
<RawChid> FOAD, trollebol
<erkan^> grrrr foad :P
<FOAD> ;)
<stieviegonzales> geprobeerd met die twee blokhaken maar de link blijft aanklikbaar
<RawChid> Luckiboy: het is andersom
<WASDx> ik snap
<Luckiboy> RawChid, idd, even versproken
<RawChid> Dit werkt bijv. [[http://nu.nl|NU]]
<erkan^> ik ben aan het uitprobeen
<FOAD> Ik snap het.
<hannie> Ik krijg het logo van Kubuntu te zien als ik Kubuntu opgeef bij varianten
<erkan^> ik snap nu met [[]], Luckiboy
<RawChid> Ook vooral afkijken van andere pagina's hoe het moet he. Zie bijv. een uitgebreide GeschiktVoor op: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Lamp
<stieviegonzales> ik snap het nu ook
<stieviegonzales> had het verkeerd begrepen eerst
<Luckiboy> stieviegonzales, mooi zo
<FOAD> Ja.
<RawChid> Nee niet duidelijk
<Luckiboy> RawChid, Wat is er niet duidelijk?
<RawChid> Is het niet: ||Dit||is||test||   ??
<RawChid> Sorry
<RawChid> Oh, het werkt allebei merk ik nu :)
<erkan^> |||| = 4 x --> kolom ?
<Luckiboy> ok ik meld jou optie ook even
<Luckiboy> RawChid,
<stieviegonzales> grrr internal server error
<leoquant> ff refreshen?
<leoquant> die error komt vrij vaak voor
<stieviegonzales> teveel mensen tegelijk
<erkan^> ja, elke keer knop "Vernieuwen" klikken "zucht", leoquant
<leoquant> stieviegonzales, error weg nu?
<stieviegonzales> zandbak begint er ziekjes uit te zien :p
<stieviegonzales> ja weg nu
<hannie> Moet je voor elke nieiuwe rij in een tabel opnieuw zoveel keer pipe typen?
<RawChid> Ja hannie
<erkan^> waar kan ik een afbeelding uploaden?
<Luckiboy> erkan^, dat ga ik nu vertellen
<erkan^> ok
<hannie> Waar vind ik bijlage?
<Luckiboy> hannie, even gedult nog
<r0n_> op je HD ?
<RawChid> Dat zie je bovenaan wanneer je _NIET_ aan het bewerken bent
<stieviegonzales> vraagje tussendoor: is het normaal dat ik geen eigen wikipagina kan aanmaken?
<hannie> RawChid, dat vermoedde ik al :(
<RawChid> Misschien heet het "Attachments"
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<RawChid> Ja stieviegonzales, we kunnen alleen in /community/ bewerken
<Luckiboy> voor de rechten moet je Cees hebben denk ik, stieviegonzales
<stieviegonzales> MOET ik al zo een eigen pagina maken of is dit voor later?
<Luckiboy> Hoeft niet, mag wel
<erkan^> vreemd, een afbeelding wordt niet weergegeven
<stieviegonzales> net getest Kubuntu in varianten gezet, maar er  verschijnt geen icoontje
<Luckiboy> erkan^, welke pagina?
<RawChid> Heb je wel een plaatje ge-upload erkan^?
<WASDx> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Zandbak
<RawChid> .jpg ofzo
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/erkan
<erkan^> jaaa
<erkan^>     [ophalen | bekijken] (2012-05-10 18:55:58, 114.5 KB) [[attachment:hond]]
<Luckiboy> erkan^, je moet de extentie er nog achter zetten
<r0n_> Wat heeft de voorkeur, één grote pagina, of een met meerdere subpagina's ?
<Luckiboy> r0n_, hangt er vanaf waar het over gaat
<hannie> Luckiboy, heel erg bedankt. Wanneer komt het vervolg ;) ?
<erkan^> ik zie een paperclips, Luckiboy
<r0n_> zie als voorbeeld: http://www.dbos.nl/Xubuntu/Mijn_aanpassingen/
<WASDx> heel goede les :)
<Luckiboy> erkan^, dan heb je niet dezelfde naam voor de bijlage gebruikt
<Luckiboy> heel erg bedankt allemaal :)
<FOAD> Bedankt Luckiboy!
<RawChid> r0n_: ligt aan de grootte. Wanneer 1 pagina te groot wordt zul je bepaalde onderwerpen op een subpagina zetten
<FOAD> Duidelijke uitleg.
<RawChid> Maar daar zijn geen harde regels voor
<FOAD> Ik ga er nog wel op studeren.
<Luckiboy> Bedankt FOAD
<r0n_> Bedankt, mogelijk ga ik deze week eens een stukje over XFCE maken, met plaatjes :-)
<FOAD> Jammer dat erkie steeds mijn verbeteringen stuk maakte.
<RawChid> Cool
<Luckiboy> r0n_, dat willen we hebben natuurlijk, meer vrijwilligers
<stieviegonzales> fotootje gelukt
<erkan^> ik deed precies "hond" zoals bijlage gaf "[ophalen | bekijken] (2012-05-10 18:55:58, 114.5 KB) [[attachment:hond]]", dan wordt de afbeelding niet weergegeven, daarna heb ik aangepast: {{attachment:hond.jpg}}, dan wordt de paperclip weergegeven, Luckiboy
<stieviegonzales> een beetje groot :p
<Luckiboy> erkan^, heet de geuploade foto ook hond.jpg
<RawChid> erkan^: ik denk dat je een bestand moet uploaden dat hond.jpg ofzo heet
<RawChid> Dus niet een bestand zonder extensie
<erkan^> moet altijd "jpg of andere extensie" erbij?
<erkan^> ah vandaar
<RawChid> Weet ik niet zeker. Probeer eens...
<r0n_> Bedankt allemaal, deze opa is weg, groetjes !
<Luckiboy> Idd RawChid, precies wat ik wou zeggen
<RawChid> Dag r0n_
<Luckiboy> doei r0n_
<erkan^> U hebt geen toestemming om een bijlage van deze pagina te overschrijven. ?
<stieviegonzales> je moet de naam van de afbeelding EN de extentie intypen (dus .jpeg, .jpg, .png,...)
<hannie> Alles is prima gegaan. Luckiboy wis jij later de pagina /community/sandbox?
<erkan^> ja, stieviegonzales
<Luckiboy> ja hannie, samen met RawChid
<RawChid> Hier zijn wat voorbeelden over afbeeldingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Afbeeldingen
<hannie> ok, bedankt
<MichaelTel> Luckiboy, vraagje. Je schreef '''Tekst''' voor vetgedrukt, ''tekst'' voor cursief. Is er ook een code voor onderstreept?
<Luckiboy> Niet zover ik weet
<erkan^> moet ik [[afbeelding]] of {{afbeelding}} typen, Luckiboy ?
<RawChid> MichaelTel: probeer eens: __onderstreept?__
<Luckiboy> Voor een link?
<FOAD> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Underline ?
<StefandeVries> Goed.
<StefandeVries> Dan ga ik kanaaltopics herstellen.
<FOAD> Of is dat alleen voor Wikipedia?
<RawChid> Dat is een andere syntax FOAD, weet niet of dat ook op moinmoin werkt
<erkan^> met {{}} krijg ik nog steeds een foutmleiding
<erkan^> *foutmelding
<Luckiboy> RawChid, waar staan de logs van ubuntu-nl-klas? Op irclogs.ubuntu.com staan ze niet, alleen van mwanzo
<MichaelTel> __test__ werkt inderdaad, RawChid
<RawChid> Nice
<RawChid> Volgens mij wordt ie daar wel gelogd Luckiboy, misschien duurt het even voordat ie erop staat
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Vragen kunnen hier gesteld worden. | Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over  | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Typ !logs
<erkan^> eindelijk is het me gelukt, Luckiboy
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Vragen kunnen hier gesteld worden. | Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Typ !logs
<RawChid> !logs
<MwanzoBot> Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Deze logs zijn terug te vinden op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<Luckiboy> erkan^, je wou een link?
<RawChid> Anders kan ik wel een log op de wiki plaatsen Luckiboy
<MichaelTel> 2 x underscore is dus onderstrepen
<Luckiboy> RawChid, daar staan ze niet, van klas
<erkan^> nee, ik denk dat ik heb iets verkeerd met {{ getypt, Luckiboy
<erkan^> als ik typ verkeerd code, dan krijg ik een foutmeldiing
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu NL Klas wordt niet gelogd.
<RawChid> Oke, ik zet het wel op de wiki
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, dat staat wel in de titel
<StefandeVries> Foutje van mij
<RawChid> Foei
<erkan^> = = : grote kop; == == : normale kop; === === : kleine kop ?
<Luckiboy> RawChid, ook van #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo ?
<MichaelTel> Dubbel foei
<Luckiboy> erkan^, idd
<StefandeVries> Jam hé.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt 't ook zelf doen.
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/erkan
<Luckiboy> goed zo erkan^
<StefandeVries> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<erkan^> (-:
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BeginnersCursusWiki/Log
<Luckiboy> Moet ik de Mwanzo link erbij zetten, RawChid
<Luckiboy> Of doe je dat zelf
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Vragen kunnen hier gesteld worden. | Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Typ !logs | We geven hier soms ook workshops. Voor meer informatie, typ !workshops
<Luckiboy> erkan^, ik verwijder je pagina nu wel, goed?
<StefandeVries> Zo. En nu een Bavaria.
<erkan^> dat is prima, Luckiboy
<erkan^> je hebt erg goed les gegeven, erg bedankt (-: Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> dank erkan^
<erkan^> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan?action=show&redirect=erkan was vorige jaar (-:
<MichaelTel> Erg leerzaam, Luckiboy. Heel erg bedankt.
<Luckiboy> Dank MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> Geldt dit eigenlijk ook voor de internationale wiki?
<RawChid> En als jullie vragen hebben kunnen je ons hier altijd aanschieten
<RawChid> (niet afschieten)
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel, volgens mij werkt de internationale wiki wel wat anders
<Luckiboy> Die gebruiken ook een andere engine
<RawChid> Qua syntax is het vrij gelijk
<RawChid> Ook MoinMoin
<Luckiboy> Echt waar?
<RawChid> Ja.
<Luckiboy> Ah, I see. Dat wist ik niet :P
<RawChid> Alleen zoń topbar enzo is weer anders
<Luckiboy> idd
<Luckiboy> Moet de link naar de logs van #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo trouwens niet op de wiki?
<RawChid> Ohja, dat kan ook nog
<MichaelTel> oke duidelijk. Dank beide
<RawChid> Doe jij dat?
<Luckiboy> ja ik doe het wel
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=raw
<Luckiboy> Zo, link gezet
<hannie> Ik ben bezig met het overzetten van forums threads naar de community wiki (internationaal)
<hannie> Daarom is deze les goed voor mij.
<hannie> Er is een apart team opgericht voor dat overzetten. We zitten nog maar in de voorbereidende fase
<trijntje> hey hannie, ik wil nog even zeggen dat ik geen tijd heb gehad om die aanpassingen van pjotr na te kijken voor de eerste langpackrelease, heb het erg druk gehad met school
<hannie> trijntje, is niet zo erg. We zien het wel aan de klachten op het forum ;)
<hannie> Ik heb geantwoord dat ik zijn wijzigingen zal nakijken en evt. overnemen bij Gnome
<trijntje> ow ik, ik had idd het mailtje van wouter gezien, dat is waarschijnlijk de beste methode inderdad
<hannie> Maar daar heb ik nu niet veel tijd voor, dus moet ie even geduld hebben
<trijntje> *inderdaad
<RawChid> Ik kan ook wel wat doen...
<hannie> RawChid, dat kan, dan moet ik je de mail met gewijzigde pakketten toesturen
<RawChid> Kenden jullie trouwens het programma virtaal al? Die kan ook "quality checks" doen. Dan geeft ie hints wanneer je bijv. punt aan het eind vd zin bent vergeten enzo
<hannie> Heb het net vandaag gelezen (misschien wel van jou?)
<RawChid> En suggesties uit online DB, echt vet handig
<RawChid> Nee, van Reinout van Gnome
<RawChid> Daardoor kwam ik er ook achter :)
<hannie> Maar ik vind zelf dat Lokalize een prima vertaalgeheugen heeft
<hannie> RawChid, is het veel anders dan Lokalize?
<RawChid> Qua gebruik/interface is het wel anders ja
<RawChid> Maar vooral die 2 dingen die ik net noemde miste ik in gtranslator, poedit en Lokalize
<hannie> Ik zal eens kijken. Maar die . controle is natuurlijk heel gevaarlijk
<RawChid> Hoezo/
<hannie> Omdat veel zinnen in de gui niet op een . eindigen
<RawChid> Het is een check, je kunt er zelf mee doen wat je wil
<RawChid> En het is alleen als de originele tekst OOK met een . eindigt ;)
<RawChid> Of ? etc (is best uitgebreid)
 * trijntje is weer weg, fijne avond allemaal
<hannie> dag trijntje
<RawChid> Ik ook zo, fijne avond allen
<hannie> zelfde, RawChid
<Luckiboy> doei RawChid, nog bedankt voor het assisteren ;)
<RawChid> Geen probleem. Jij nog bedankt voor de Workshop!
<Luckiboy> Geen Dank
 * hannie gaat er vandoor. Tot ziens!
<Luckiboy> he MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Luc
<Luckiboy> ping Cees
<Cees> ola
<Luckiboy> Cees, er is iemand op het forum die een oplossing heeft gevonden voor het eeuwige probleem Magister, misschien is het wel aardig om dat in de documentatie op te nemen?
<MrChrisDruif> Eeuwig probleem Magister?
<Luckiboy> Die doet het nooit ivm silverlight
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, ook niet met mono?
<MrChrisDruif> Moonlight*
<Luckiboy> Nee, moonlight is te achterhaald
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-11
<StefandeVries> Morgen, leoquant
<leoquant> goedemorgen
<StefandeVries> Hoe is het in kamp Leoquant?
<leoquant> in het kamp leoquant ?
<leoquant> grieperig
<leoquant> :/
<leoquant> maargoe
<StefandeVries> hmmmm :\
<leoquant> luckiboy was goed gistern niet ?
<leoquant> die gaat als een speer
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het eerlijk gezegd niet echt gevolgd.
<leoquant> nou zijn verhaal was helder
<leoquant> redelijk veel publiek
<leoquant> o zin aan fun, stel mij eens twee vragen uit het vwo biologie gedoe van je ツ
<leoquant> examenstof
<StefandeVries> Liever even niet. Eerst ontbijten :P
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> doeg
<leoquant> hee Ronnie
<Ronnie> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> een vraagje, de jfl bot op de community server kan jij alleen benaderen? (op de community server?)
<leoquant> hiju herstart namelijk niet na een srver hic-up
<leoquant> -u
<leoquant> is het een idee om commandoline ook xs te geven? (ik heb echt geen idee hoe het precies zit) ツ
<leoquant> we hadden gister een workshop zonder JFL. geen ramp uiteraard
<Idroy> ey oh
<WASDx> hoi
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb vandaag de flyers ontvangen :)
<Idroy> Zien er nog beter in het echt uit dan bij mij op het scherm ;)
<leoquant> hoi Idroy  en WASDx
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<WASDx> de werkshop gisteren was heel goed
<leoquant> Idroy, hoe is het?
<Idroy> met mij wel goed, met jou?
<leoquant> prima achtig....:)
<Idroy> mooi :)
<leoquant> Idroy, wat associeer jij met irc en irc team-icoon?
<Idroy> hmmmm
<Idroy> goeie vraag
<leoquant> moeilijk he..:)
<leoquant> laten we die nog even sudderen..:P
<leoquant> chat als woord binnen een rode icoon, met de C veel groter?
<leoquant> hat=hoed
<leoquant> klaar!
<Idroy> spreekwolkje en een hekje? A la het icoon van xchat met het faenza theme :P
<Idroy> is ook een goeie
<leoquant> yep! idd de #
<leoquant> universeel
<Idroy> of gewoon alleen het hekje
<Idroy> lekker simpel
<Idroy> en het is voor een launchpad team of niet?
<leoquant> yep Idroy ツ
<leoquant> sorry ik ben veel van de compu.....(dan er voor)
<Idroy> is niet erg, ben op dit moment zelf ook even druk bezig
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ping johanvd
<johanvd> pong Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo Johan, zou je de feed van ubuntuparty.nl kunnen toevoegen aan de planet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar komen nieuwsberichten over parties.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/?q=nieuws/feed
<johanvd> dat moet wel lukken :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. :)
<johanvd> kan jij btw de feed van sounl aanpassen? alle plaatjes linken naar /url/plaatje
<johanvd> en die plaatjes staan natuurlijk niet op ubuntu-nl.org
<johanvd> dus op de planet werken die plaatjes niet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volledige url dus?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ga ik doen.
<johanvd> precies
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar dan moet je nog wel de feed opnieuw inladen op de website? Anders blijven daar de oude links staan toch?
<johanvd> de feed wordt ieder uur geüpdate
<johanvd> of bedoelde je dat niet?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, maar dan worden alleen nieuwe items toegevoegd volgens mij. Wijzigen aan items die al eerder zijn opgehaald worden volgens mij niet meer verwerkt.
<johanvd> zal eens kijken of dat verholpen kan worden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ik ga ondertussen even de plaatjes aanpassen. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De links van de plaatjes op sounl.org zijn aangepast johanvd
<johanvd> thx
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu nog de plaatjes op ubuntuparty.nl
<Thomas_de_Graaff> johanvd, ook gedaan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Weet jij of de gewone links wel goed gaan?
<johanvd> nog geen idee. zal even kijken zo
<johanvd> zal zo ook de partnerpagina nog even aanpassen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij gaat de gewone links wel goed.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Johan, als je toch met de partnerpagina aan de gang gaat, zou je computerwinkel texel ook kunnen toevoegen bij de hardware verkoop? Ze verkopen ook computers met Ubuntu erop.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.computerwinkeltexel.nl/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik mail je een logo.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of pak gewoon dit logo:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://www.computerwinkeltexel.nl/image/data/Computerwinkel%20logo%20kl2.png
<johanvd> plaatjes op de planet doen het weer :)
<johanvd> rare bug: bij het veranderen van feeds wil hij steeds de feed toevoegen aan mijn eigen account, ipv de stichting
<Thomas_de_Graaff> johanvd, Top!
<johanvd> Thomas_de_Graaff, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/partners/verkoop/hardware
<johanvd> tekst/linkjes van osscomputers/linuxcomputers goed zo?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> johanvd, kan je de cache even verversen?
<johanvd> done
<johanvd> computerwinkel texel zal ik zo toevoegen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er staat in de text nog een keer osscomputers, die zou ook vervangen mogen worden door Linuxcomputers. (Stichting ossComputers blijft stichting ossComputers)
<johanvd> lichtelijk aangepast
<johanvd> nog suggesties voor de beschrijvende tekst van computerwinkel texel?
<Luckiboy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik heb de introductiefilms van LinuxComputers toegevoegd aan onze wiki ;)
<WASDx> Luckiboy: zijn ze op nederlands?
<Luckiboy> ja, idd
<Luckiboy> hey hannie
<smile> :p
<OerHeks> Yes, foldertjes zijn binnen, Thomas_de_Graaff !
<OerHeks> ik pakte er 1 uit, om onderweg te lezen naar het winkelcentrum...
<OerHeks> onderweg kwam ik 6-7 grijnzende gezichten tegen, en ben 2 x aangehouden over ubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> daarna ben ik nog een keer aangehoudne, door de winkelcentrum-politie, of ik liep te folderen :-(
 * OerHeks kwam  er met een waarachtige schuwing vanaf
<trijntje> OerHeks zoekt de grenzen van de wet op voor ubuntu ;)
<OerHeks> ik was wel verbaasd over herkenbaarheid, dus dat zit wel goed.
<leoquant> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<WASDx> Ik denk dat ik zal ze meedoen :)
<erkan^> nice bot hé, leoquant ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> @ johanvd, prima aanpassing. :) p.s. de computerwinkel texel kan ik nog niet zien ivm. cache.
<johanvd> die staat er ook nog niet tussen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> OerHeks, :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, ok, ik zal eens even kijken of ik een tekst kan vinden voor de computerwinkel texel
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Bent u op zoek naar een (nieuwe) computer, laptop, printer of andere hardware? In onze webwinkel vindt u kwalitatief goede producten tegen een scherpe prijs. Omdat het lastig kiezen kan zijn uit het enorme aanbod van tegenwoordig, bieden wij u een select aantal producten aan die voldoen aan onze eisen en aan de eisen van onze klanten. Een tikje eigenzinnig, maar met het oog op uw gemak!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Lijkt me een prima tekst.
<RawChid> Haha, mooi verhaal OerHeks
<OerHeks> Dus ik kan beter niet gaan folderen in de stad, alleen ophangen ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Folderen mag niet blijkbaar, maar het levert wel een leuk verhaal op. :D
<OerHeks> als je met 1 folder opzichtig in je hand loopt, dan zul je ook wel grijnzende gezichten zien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben verbaast dat er zoveel mensen Ubuntu kennen!
<OerHeks> Ja ik ook.
<OerHeks> Test maar uit!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga volgende week langs de computershops hier in D'chem, kijken of ik daar wat mag ophangen, neerleggen.
<RawChid> Ik heb het ook wel eens met mijn vaste computerboer over gehad
<RawChid> Maar die wil niet aan Ubuntu omdat ie daar zelf geen ondersteuning aan kan geven
<OerHeks> Computerland is niet negatief tegenover linux, alleen ze hebben geen kennis 'in huis'.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel eerst vragen of ze niet direct de prullenbak ingaan zodra ik de deur achter me dichttrek dan.
<OerHeks> Het is maar voor een week, dat is te overzien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die reactie kreeg ik ook een keer bij een computerwinkel waar ik cd's had neergelegd. Mensen kwamen terug met vragen, en daar konden ze niks mee. Die cd's waren snel weg.. Komt niet erg professioneel over natuurlijk als je als computerverkoper met je mond vol tanden staat bij vragen..
<OerHeks> Komen er wel CD's op de releaseparty ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, er zijn er naar de party in Den Haag gestuurd, en ook in Apeldoorn zullen er zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien dat we wel 50 ct of een euro per cd vragen om te voorkomen dat ze slechts worden gebruikt door verzamelaars om de verzameling aan te vullen.
 * OerHeks loopt rood aan ..
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff, en dat is precies de reden waarom hij het NIET wilde.
<RawChid> Hij heeft ook niets tegen Linux, en zelfs wel een gast daar werken die er wel een beetje verstand van had. Maar niet genoeg mankracht om al zn klanten te helpen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, dat was dus ook de reden dat die cd's snel weg waren... Er waren er 50 geloof ik, ik denk dat ze na de tweede klant met vragen in de prullenbak zijn beland..
<RawChid> Dus als je het echt goed wil doen moet je zelf de hele dag in die computerzaak gaan staan om mensen te helpen :P
<RawChid> Maar duidelijk verwijzingen naar de online ondersteuning bij CD's is misschien niet verkeerd
<RawChid> Dat ubuntu-nl.org etc op het hoesje staat ofzo. (weet niet of dat nu ook al gebeurt)
<leoquant> doet "ik ben stil pc" eigenlijk nog mee als sponsor
<leoquant> ik dacht dat het bedrijft ooit goed was voor tweemaal 300 euri
<leoquant> (release party's)
<OerHeks> grinnik, IKBENSTIL Silent PC "Frikandel" - Ubuntu OS
<OerHeks> 1179 euri maar > http://www.ikbenstil.nl/Ubuntu-Computer:::314.html
<leoquant> bericht weg naar hullie
<leoquant> ben benieuwd
<leoquant> OerHeks, ze zijn al zo'n 8 jaar ook into ubuntu
<leoquant> in het begin met drie modellen
<OerHeks> Ik meen dat ik ze ooit ben tegengekomen ja
<leoquant> helaas nu nog met 1 product
<leoquant> men heeft geloof ik de politie in amsterdam voorzien van stille computers
<leoquant> wat een woordgrap...:/
<leoquant> helaas zonder ubuntu afaik...
<timo^> trijntje: ping
<trijntje> timo^: pong
<timo^> dat testen van de langpacks, hoe moet dat exact? Gewoon proposed inzetten updaten en testen?
<timo^> trijntje: ?
<trijntje> timo^: ik zal even de link opzoeken
<timo^> (ik ga even buizen, zal over een uurtje wel terug zijn :)
<trijntje> wat ik meestal doe is alle vertalingen controleren, dan proposed aanzetten en de updates installeren, en dan nog een keer alle stappen doen, zodat ik het verschil kan zien
<timo^> oké
<timo^> doe ik dat :)
<trijntje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<smile> bye! :)
<timo^> op die wikipagina staat wat gechecked moet worden ;)
<trijntje> jeps, onder 'kubuntu'
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-12
<timo^> trijntje: ping
<trijntje> pong
<timo^> even nog over dat checken, ik heb de stappen doorlopen zonder de proposed aan, en weet hoe het was. Moet ik nu gewoon proposed aanmikken en gaan maar?
<trijntje> ja, -proposed aan, updaten, rebooten en dan alle stappen nog een keer doorlopen
<timo^> oke :)
<leoquant> Luckiboy, goede workshop!
<Luckiboy> bedankt leoquant
<leoquant> jammer dat ik er doorheen kakelde, maar dat was snel opgelost :P
<Luckiboy> :P
<MichaelTel> mee eens, leoquant. Ik vond het heel erg leerzaam. Super gedaan, Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ik was ook aardig verrast, er kwamen veel cursisten op af voor mijn eerste keer
<StefandeVries> Reclame werkt altijd. :)
<Luckiboy> :)
<leoquant> Luckiboy, echt veel volk voor de workshop idd.
<leoquant> ik kijk zo even naar de andere workshops
<Luckiboy> Ik heb mijn persoonlijke wiki ook even aangepast, met mijn bijdragen
<Luckiboy> Helpt me misschien met ubuntu member worden
<StefandeVries> Op den duur zeker. :)
<leoquant> een persoonlijke wiki is een goed idee. je laat behalve zien wat je gedaan hebt, ook zien waar je interesse's liggen.
<StefandeVries> Hmm. Die moet ik ook nog altijd eens maken. Aan de andere kant heb ik een Launchpadprofiel.
<StefandeVries> En die moet ik nog eens bijwerken.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, gewoon eens doen als je tijd hebt
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, ik heb ook een launchpad profiel, maar ik ben niet heel actief op launchpad
<MichaelTel> Born on the 20th of April in 1994, I'm now 17 years old
<Luckiboy> ???
<StefandeVries> Mijn profiel zoals het er nu bijstaat. :P
<MichaelTel> launchpad van Stefan
<MichaelTel> Hij blijft eeuwig jong
<Luckiboy> Misschien moet je I'm now 17 years old weglaten, dan hoef je je leeftijd niet bij te werken elke keer
<leoquant> Luckiboy, je activiteit op launchpad heeft niets te maken met een een profiel daar
<StefandeVries> Ach.
<Luckiboy> leoquant, is waar
<leoquant> je aqctiviteit voor ubuntu wel
<leoquant> -q
<leoquant> launchpad=goud
<leoquant> een geweldig staaltje van organisatie
<StefandeVries> :)
<Luckiboy> Waar is launchpad handig voor eigenlijk (voor mij dan)
<leoquant> organiseren teams
<leoquant> voorkomen dubbel werk
<leoquant> bugs eff. afhandelen
<Luckiboy> Ah
<leoquant> mensen organiseren
<StefandeVries> Hosten broncode, één centraal aanspreekpunt voor de hele Ubuntuwereld.
<leoquant> taken verdelen
<leoquant> broncode eyc
<StefandeVries> OpenID-provider.
<leoquant> y?
<leoquant> ja ook
<Luckiboy> Ik gebruik mijn OpenID alleen nooit :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, da's jouw probleem. :P
<StefandeVries> LAunchpad is er wel goed voor.
<StefandeVries> Strikt genomen is het geen deel van Launchpad, maar gebruik je het om op Launchpad in te loggen.
<StefandeVries> De officiële dienst heet Ubuntu Single Sign-on, geloof ik.
<leoquant> +1
<MichaelTel> correct
<Luckiboy> Op fora etc. neem ik liever mijn oude vertrouwde username
<leoquant> die shuttleworth is geniaal
<leoquant> als jet mij vraagt
<Luckiboy> true
<StefandeVries> Een man met visie.
<MichaelTel> en humor
<leoquant> lekker eigenwijs ook
<StefandeVries> Duidelijke profilering voor Ubuntu binnen de overvolle distributiewereld.
<MichaelTel> Nieuwe Steve Jobs?
<leoquant> opensource variant van die apple guy
<leoquant> :P
<Luckiboy> Een man die strijdt voor zijn visie, bug #1
<leoquant> windows is zijn "vijand" niet imo
<leoquant> eerder versnippering van linux
<leoquant> en de grote speler: google
<leoquant> dat bedrijf lonkt erg naar linux
<Luckiboy> Als je alleen op het www werkt kan je linux idd in je bedrijf gebruiken
<leoquant> wordt dan een soort "closed" linux variant
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ja
<StefandeVries> Een gesloten Linux?
<leoquant> ja
<Luckiboy> Chrome OS is niet open StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> en google chrome ook niet
<StefandeVries> Sommige onderdelen ervan wel, omdat dat *moet*.
<StefandeVries> En open source is niet altijd beter.
<trijntje> Shuttleworht is wel cool, voor het feit dat hij altijd gezeik van iedereen krijgt
<leoquant> ach, van iedereen is betrekkelijk
<leoquant> zijn verdienste ligt imo op vele plaatsen
<leoquant> neem nu de enorme verbetering van security
<leoquant> app armor
<StefandeVries> Hmmhmm.
<leoquant> versleuteling home map
<StefandeVries> Dat heeft hij niet voor elkaar gekregen hoor. :P
<leoquant> versleuteling hele os
<Luckiboy> +1
<StefandeVries> Ook dat is niet iets van Shuttleworth's geest.
<leoquant> vrijwel niemand gebruikt app armor
<leoquant> maar de profierlen zijn gewoon "klaar"
<leoquant> ufw
<leoquant> ik stop
<leoquant> teveel typo' s
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> Later
<Luckiboy> doei leoquant
<trijntje> doei leoquant
<trijntje> hij heeft wel unity bedacht geloof ik
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Luckiboy> idd
<StefandeVries> Goed bedenksel :)
<trijntje> ja, unity wordt steeds beter
<trijntje> en als het goed is is het vrij makkelijk om zo'n lens te schrijven
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Alleen zijn er alleen Python bindings voor en moet het op een speciale manier gemaakt worden.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt niet een Python-iets schrijven en het naar een map slepen(/usr/share/unity/lenses) of zo, en het werkt.
<StefandeVries> Je moet 'm via de terminal nog echt 'aanmelden' bij Unity.
<StefandeVries> Het is vrij makkelijk, maar niet logisch
<trijntje> nouja, uiteindelijk komen al die lensen in de repo terecht, dus gebruikers kunnen ze gewoon installeren en dan staat alles meteen goed
<smile> bureaublad op afstand? :) met welk programma? :)
<RawChid> Een lens schrijven is echt heel simpel
<RawChid> En quickly neemt veel werk uit handen
<RawChid> (deployen, packagen, in PPA dumpen)
<MrChrisDruif> Lekker
<RawChid> Zeker
<RawChid> Ik had laatst een TVgemist lens gemaakt
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/tvgemist-lens-voor-unity/
<MrChrisDruif> Werkt die voor alle zenders?
<RawChid> Niet voor RL
<RawChid> RTL
<RawChid> Die heb ik eruit gesloopt gezien dat niet werkt op Ubuntu
<RawChid> Uitzendinggemist, net5, veronica en sbs6
<MrChrisDruif> Die buitenlanders ook
<CasW> Que?
<MrChrisDruif> RTL = Radio Televisie Luxemburg
<MrChrisDruif> "(RTL is een afkorting van Radio Télévision Luxembourg)" http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTL_Group
<CasW> Achso. Komt het niet gewoon, doordat ze het beveiligd hebben met DRM?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, dat wel maar dat is de praktische uitwerking
<MrChrisDruif> Als de rest van de Neerlandse dingen wel gewoon met zoiets als uitzending gemist te bekijken valt, dan komt het dus gewoon omdat het buitenlanders zijn ;-)
<Luckiboy> Willen jullie even kijken naar de engelse vertaling van mijn persoonlijke wiki? Ik ben niet zo'n ster in vertalen N-E namelijk
<Luckiboy> Link: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HAgL9cetRnowKrYxXIkOWJG9Y3dfdVTSq5i5XHASVcM/edit
<MrChrisDruif> *RTL NEDERLAND* "Het bedrijf is een dochter van de RTL Group, dat de televisie- en radiopoot van het Duitse Bertelsmann-concern is. De Nederlandse radio en tv-activiteiten van RTL zijn daardoor voornamelijk in Duitse handen." http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/RTL_Nederland
<CasW> Usually is met één s, Luckiboy
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh, per cel formatting Luckiboy ?
<CasW> familiar
<Luckiboy> CasW, dat is toch niet fout?
<MrChrisDruif> Hij komt op ubuntu-nl gewoon te staan?
<CasW> Na "early 2012" moet een komma, net zoals na "with Ubuntu"
<CasW> Jij hebt daar staan "familair"
<Luckiboy> CasW, oh
<Luckiboy> MrChrisDruif, Ja
<CasW> "What do I do for the Ubuntu community", in plaats van "What am I doing for the Ubuntu community"
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je orgineel? /Luckiboy denk ik?
<Luckiboy> MrChrisDruif, idd
<CasW> I'm mostly active at the forum, ipv I'm most active at the forum
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, en leer ze gelijk goede standaard opmaak aan
<CasW> I also give support on IRC ipv I am also giving support on IRC
<MrChrisDruif> Zet spaties voor en achter | in [[links | format]]
<StefandeVries> Oh. De Engelsdeskundigen zijn aanwezig, merk ik.
<Luckiboy> CasW, je kan het zelf ook aanpassen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, ik kan het niet zelf aanpassen =(
<Luckiboy> Nee?
<CasW> Ik kan het ook niet aanpassen, nee.
<Luckiboy> Even wat doen aan de rechten van dat document
<CasW> StefandeVries: Jij bent hier de Engelsdeskundige, ik niet :P
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<Luckiboy> Doet ie het zo?
<StefandeVries> Kleine hartaanval hier. Telefoon laten vallen. Nu kapot. :(
<MrChrisDruif> CasW; ff refreshen
<CasW> Oeh, zonde, wat voor telefoon?
<StefandeVries> HTC Desire.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, zonde
<Luckiboy> is pech hebben
<StefandeVries> Dus ik moet even kijken of het ding verzekerd is - volgens mij wel.
<StefandeVries> Nja.
<StefandeVries> Even langs Telfort nu.
<StefandeVries> Later.
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao StefandeVries
<CasW> Luckiboy: Zoiets, als snelle scan ;)
<CasW> Dag StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> Iemand zei nog iets over early 2012?
<Luckiboy> Dag StefandeVries
<CasW> Luckiboy: Heb ik al veranderd
<Luckiboy> Hartstikke bedankt jongens
<CasW> Geen dank
<MrChrisDruif> Luckiboy; waarom zit dit in je tabel? style="border-right:0px;
<Luckiboy> Die heb ik gekopieërd, weet ik ook niet
<MrChrisDruif> =(
<Luckiboy> Even kijken wat er gebeurd als je het weghaald
<Luckiboy> Ah, anders krijg je twee hokjes ipv een, ook eentje voor het symbooltje
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom stop je het dan ook in twee hokjes?
<MrChrisDruif> Zie je wat ik gedaan heb?
 * Luckiboy herlaad de pagina
<Luckiboy> Wat is AT NO SPAM
<MrChrisDruif> Extra maatregel om ervoor te zorgen dat je geen spam krijgt. Die <<MailTo()>> werkt in ieder geval op wiki.ubuntu.com en zorgt ervoor dat als mensen ingelogd zijn gewoon op de link kunnen klikken om je een email te sturen
<Luckiboy> Ah oke
<Luckiboy> En de webchat zie ik ook veranderd, goed werk
<MrChrisDruif> En al die onnodig formatting eruit gehaald
<Luckiboy> MrChrisDruif, het loop niet helemaal goed zo, op de wiki
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga zo verder met tekstueel nakijken
<MrChrisDruif> BRB
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Luckiboy/English
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, okay. Bugje in de nederlandse versie dus
<MrChrisDruif> Op wiki.ubuntu.com werkt het namelijk wel
<MrChrisDruif> Beetje jammer eigenlijk
<Luckiboy> Is inmiddels opgelost nu, je had een spatie te veel
<Luckiboy> Je kan het wel even kijken http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Luckiboy (Staat ook link naar Engelse pagina)
<MrChrisDruif> Nog niet opgeslagen zeker?
<Luckiboy> Wel?
<Luckiboy> Is je cache al geladen?
<MrChrisDruif> Waarschijnlijk IS juist me cache geladen?
<Luckiboy> Idd, bij mij staat de pagina zoals ie zijn moet
<MrChrisDruif> Das het belangrijkste
<Luckiboy> Bij jou gaat ie op ten duur ook goed staan
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk detail dat je de huidige pagina vetgedrukt hebt
<Luckiboy> Als je het doet, moet je het goed doen zeg ik altijd maar :P
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> hallo Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ik heb mijn Persoonlijke wiki een beetje uitgebreid, wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Luckiboy Wat vind je ervan?
<leoquant> momento
<leoquant> mooi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/leoquant
<leoquant> zou je ook kunnen Luckiboy
<leoquant> dus via de int. wiki
<Luckiboy> Dat heb ik ook gedaan, maar dan niet zo uitgebreid als jou, gewoon de engelse versie gekopieërd
<leoquant> als je ambities hebt zou ik daar ook...
<Luckiboy> Ben even weg
<leoquant> ok sorry
<Luckiboy> sorry?
<leoquant> dat je daar al wat had ツ
<Luckiboy> ben ik weer
<commandoline> Luckiboy: een uitgebreide pagina op de internationale wiki is handig als je bijv. Ubuntu Member wil worden.
<Luckiboy> Als ik tijd heb breid ik hem nog een keertje uit :)
<commandoline> ok :)
<Luckiboy> Dan jat ik de indeling even van leoquant :P
<Luckiboy> Kan ik nu alvast een beginnetje maken
<commandoline> er is ook een template geloof ik
<commandoline> -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MembershipTemplate
<commandoline> (of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/yourname, maar die is minder uitgebreid)
<commandoline> en voor een korter wikipaginavoorbeeld dan die van leoquant: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/marten-de-vries (de mijne)
<RawChid> Ik zou idd die template pakken
<RawChid> Volgens mij hebben veel van ons nog een pagina uit de tijd toen die template er nog niet was
<commandoline> ja, ik heb die pagina 'pas' eind vorig jaar gemaakt.
<commandoline> (eh, m'n eigen pagina, niet de template)
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox
<leoquant> is matig
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> Die template is pas in 2012 aan begonnen zie ik net :)
<leoquant> potsierlijk zoveel testimonials
<leoquant> indrukwekkend
<commandoline> die kan idd wel een aparte testimonialpagina beginnen :P
<Luckiboy> leoquant, hoe krijg jij een afbeelding geupload op launchpad?
<RawChid> Change details/
<RawChid> Of change branding ofzo
<Luckiboy> ah, ik heb al een afbeelding geupload naar mijn website server :P
<Luckiboy> wat is occupation, leoquant? Op google translate staat bezetting, maar dat zal het wel niet zijn. Of is het in de trant van "hobby"?
<RawChid> Beroep
<Luckiboy> Ah, nvt bij mij
<RawChid> Maar als je het op een WC ziet staan betekent het bezet :P
<RawChid> Student misschien?
<RawChid> Of scholier
<RawChid> Ik heb t er ook niet bijgezet hoor
 * commandoline ook niet
<Luckiboy> Dat zou kunnen, maar dat is meer Study denk ik
<leoquant> ja eigenlijk wil ik het ook weg hebben
<leoquant> kan alleen niet inloggen op ubuntu.com :P
<commandoline> dat zijn gewoon je launchpadgegevens?
<leoquant> invalid transaction gezeik
<leoquant> ja
<Luckiboy> Dan doe ik alleen Nickname, Age, en Nationality
<leoquant> vroeger vloog ik door een openid controle en done...:/
<Luckiboy> Woonplaats zet ik liever ook niet op het www
<leoquant> precies Luckiboy
<RawChid> Is ook allemaal niet interessant
<RawChid> Wat boeit het wat je beroep is en waar je woont. Vind een link naar je LP, evt email etc veel belangrijker
<Luckiboy> RawChid, precies
<leoquant> ah cookie toestanden, dan lukt het...
<RawChid> Als je nog meer inspiratie nodig hebt https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RachidBM   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ronnie.vd.c
<Luckiboy> Hoe zeg je in het engels: en daarmee ook met de nederlandse LoCo
<Luckiboy> vooral dat daarmee struikel ik over
<leoquant> and therefore....
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik ben niet een superster in engelse taal
<leoquant> and with that I would point....etc
<leoquant> consequently
<Luckiboy> Ik heb al aardig wat geschreven
<StefandeVries> Goedemiddag.
<Luckiboy> He StefandeVries
<Luckiboy> "plaats in de gemeenschap" is in het engels toch niet "A place in the community"?
<StefandeVries> Waarom niet?
<Luckiboy> Wel dan?
<Luckiboy> Oke ;)
<StefandeVries> Nou ja. Hoe zou jij het willen doen?
<Luckiboy> Het klinkt zo raar
<StefandeVries> Of: geef de hele Nederlandse zin eens.
<Luckiboy> Ik ben ook een deel van het Ubuntu NL Mwanzo team geworden, die beginnende ubuntero's moet begeleiden naar een plaats in de Ubuntu Gemeenschap
<StefandeVries> I've also become a member of the Dutch Mwanzo team, which guides people to appropriate places in the Dutch community.
<StefandeVries> Something like tha.t
<Luckiboy> ja oke, wel places in the community dus
<StefandeVries> Ja hoor :)
<Luckiboy> leoquant, moet "something personal" er ook in staan?
<RawChid> 17:47:05 < Luckiboy> Oh, ik moet voor mijn Ubuntu wiki getuigenissen hebben,  zijn er vrijwilligers hier?
<RawChid> Dat is misschien voor als je Ubuntu Member wilt worden.
<MichaelTel> Dat wil hij ook ;)
<RawChid> Nu al? Ik zou daar nog even mee wachten
<RawChid> Luckiboy ^^
<Luckiboy> ja?
<RawChid> Wil je member worden?
<Luckiboy> Ja als het kan, maar uit jouw reactie merk ik dat het te vroeg is?
<RawChid> Dan zou ik eerst dit even doorlezen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<RawChid> Volgens mij wordt er toch ongeveer minimaal een half jaar aan nuttige bijdragen verwacht
<RawChid> Moet nu weg. BBL
<Luckiboy> RawChid, er staat alleen dat het zeldzaam is voor leden onder de 6 maanden :P
<StefandeVries> Ik zou er evenwel mee wachten
<StefandeVries> Zelfs ik durf nog niet. :P
<MichaelTel> Ik denk er nog niet eens over.
<Luckiboy> Het was een ideetje
<StefandeVries> Dat moet je ook zeker uitvoeren.
<OerHeks> ik loop hier al 2 jaar rond, en denk er ook nog niet over.
<StefandeVries> MAar later pas.
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik heb niet zoveel verstand hiervan, dus ik neem jullie advies ten harte
<MichaelTel> Ik heb nog niet eens een persoonlijke wiki-pagina ;)
<CasW> Ik wil eigenlijk ook wel Ubuntu member worden, maar goed, daar doe ik veel te weinig voor :P
 * OerHeks ook niet, http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/OerHeks_(persoon) bestaat nog niet
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel, maar ik zit in het docuteam :P
<MichaelTel> Ja, daar kan ik niet tegenop :P
<Luckiboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Luckiboy  Wat vinden jullie ervan?
<Luckiboy> Eventueel mogen jullie het ook controleren op engels fouten :P
<StefandeVries> That did not worked -> That didn't work
<StefandeVries> They putted -> They put.
<StefandeVries> With a little adjustments -> With some little adjustments
<Luckiboy> Die eerste maakt niet uit :P
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<StefandeVries> Zeg dat niet nog eens. Echt. :P
<StefandeVries> As hobby I am writing stories -> I write stories for a hobby
<Luckiboy> didn't = did not
<StefandeVries> worked / work.
<Luckiboy> Oh, ja daar kan je gelijk in hebben :D
<CasW> I started with LINUX -> I started using Linux
<StefandeVries> Ik kijk verder als ik gegeven heb.
<StefandeVries> CasW, mjaoh. Die kan wel.
<StefandeVries> Perfect hoeft het niet.
<StefandeVries> Dat valt op. :P
<StefandeVries> gegeten*
<CasW> Och, het staat niet zo mooi :P Bovendien is Linux een naam, geen afkorting
<CasW> (Maar goed, ik ben altijd te kritisch, sorry daarvoor :P)
<StefandeVries> Afkortingen zijn niet altijd met hoofdletters, ook.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, die worked, waar staat die?
<StefandeVries> Als je kritisch bent, wees het dan ook terecht. :P
<StefandeVries> So I installed my first Linux distribution, Joli OS. That did not worked fine for me
<StefandeVries> Ctrl+F ;)
<Luckiboy> Zo.
<Luckiboy> En nu een bavaria 0%
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy> Nee, nu eten. Tot straks!
<MichaelTel> eet smakelijk
<CasW> "As long as I had warranty on my PC, I had sent it back to the factory once again." Wat bedoel je daar precies? En eet smakelijk.
<JanC> het is een wiki, iedereen kan taalfouten gewoon zelf corrigeren  ;)
<Luckiboy> CasW, Zolang ik nog garantie op mijn PC had, zond ik het nog een keer terug naar de fabriek
<CasW> Nog één keer, aangezien je nog garantie had?
<Luckiboy> Idd
<Luckiboy> Of benadruk ik nu de één?
<CasW> Probeer dan "As I still had warranty on my PC, I sent it back to the factory once again."
<CasW> Nee, maar aangezien is niet zolang ;)
<Luckiboy> Ok goede CasW
<CasW> (Of in ieder geval in het Engels niet :P)
<Luckiboy> Zo, veranderd
 * Luckiboy gaat douchen
<Luckiboy> en daarna ga ik weg, dus ik sluit af
<Idroy> ey oh
<MichaelTel> hoi Idroy
<MrChrisDruif> Luckiboy; het helpt als ik ingelogd ben voor die <<MailTo()>> ^_^
<Luckiboy> Ehm, hoe bedoel je MrChrisDruif ? Het gaat over de wiki toch?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zei toch dat het niet werkte bij mij?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik was niet ingelogd, dan hoort het een niet klikbare link te zijn ^_^
<Luckiboy> Dan opent de link toch in je mail client? Ik snap niet helemaal wat je bedoelt met "ingelogd"
<MrChrisDruif> Op de wiki ingelogd zijn? Zodat je pagina's kan aanpassen?
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar waarom hoort het dan een niet-aanklikbare link te zijn?
<MrChrisDruif> Zodat je niet makkelijk gespamt kan worden
<MrChrisDruif> Als je eenmaal ingelogd ben is het een ander verhaal, want dan ben je iets meer vertrouwd ;-)
<Luckiboy> MrChrisDruif, Ik heb al AT NO SPAM in het mail adres gezet
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<Luckiboy> Dan ga ik het spammen toch al tegen?
<MrChrisDruif> Extra maatregel
<Luckiboy> Dus gewoon zoals op mijn nl wiki -at- en -dot
<MrChrisDruif> Luckiboy; http://moinmo.in/HelpOnMacros/MailTo
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, alleen makkelijker gemaakt voor leden om een mailtje te sturen daarna. Die macro wordt namelijk omgezet in je email adres
<MrChrisDruif> Jammer dat ik er niet bij kan zijn bij die workshop van je, had een hoop extra informatie kunnen geven hoe dingen werken, helpen vragen beantwoorden
<Luckiboy> Maar MrChrisDruif, dan hoef ik toch eigenlijk niets aan te passen? Alles wat op de moinmoin help staat is toch al gedaan?
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je?
<Luckiboy> Ik snap het niet helemaal meer, ik heb toch al lucvanderzand AT NO SPAM kpnplanet DOT nl in de wiki staan?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat staat toch in een macro?
<Luckiboy> Ja
<Luckiboy> Kan ik het dan nog meer beveiligen dan?
<MrChrisDruif> Als je uitgelogd bent op de wiki (oftewel anonieme gebruiker) dan is de link niet aanklikbaar, wat het moeilijker maakt voor spambots
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, niet nog meer bij mijn weten
<Luckiboy> Oh, ik dacht dat je nog een tip voor mij had, ik was in verwarring
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, geeft niet
<MrChrisDruif> Als ik nog meer tips had, dan had ik ze toch gelijk toegevoegd aan die google docs of je wiki pagina?
<Luckiboy> Is waar
<Luckiboy> Kom jij trouwens ook naar de Release Party?
<Luckiboy> Nou ja, het is nog niet helemaal zeker bij mij
<MrChrisDruif> Release Party?
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij kon ik niet
<Luckiboy> Op 2 juni
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien kan ik. Ligt een beetje aan wat ik dat weekend mag werken
<MrChrisDruif> Echt vervelend is het, dat je nooit zeker bent van wanneer je mag werken <_<"
<Luckiboy> Mijn school heeft geen strakke planning, dus ik kan het ook nog niet vastleggen
<Luckiboy> Maar goed, ik denk dat ik maar eens een keer mijn bed ga opzoeken.
<MrChrisDruif> Toch wel? Slaap lekker Luc
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-13
<MichaelTel> Morguh Luckiboy.
<Luckiboy> g'morgen MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> Ik heb al gelijk een vraag aan je, dus ik weet niet of je al wakker bent (koffie/thee op?) ;)
<Luckiboy> Na, ik hoop wakker genoeg voor een vraag
<Luckiboy> koffie/thee nog niet op, maar ik word altijd vrij snel wakker
<MichaelTel> Betreft: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community. Daar staan 4 linkjes naar diverse kalenders, maar bij mij werken er 3 ervan niet (de laatste 3)
<MichaelTel> De eerste krijg ik wel geopend (Kalender), Kalender in iCal formaat krijg ik een tekstbestand in gedit, 3e wordt wel in Google geopend, maar krijg ik "Events from one or more calendars could not be shown here because you do not have the permission to view them. " te zien en bij de 4e krijg ik een Agendafout
<Luckiboy> Ik ook, maar dat zijn er 2 dan, die je niet geopend krijgt. Voor iCal heb je gewoon het juiste progje niet in huis
<MichaelTel> Dat kan ook nog
<MichaelTel> Welk programma heb je daarvoor nodig dan?
<Luckiboy> Weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd... Guess... iCal
<Luckiboy> ?
<Luckiboy> Dat is voor de mac
<MichaelTel> Ah, die heb ik gelukkig niet
<Luckiboy> Maar ik vraag me af waarom er niet gewoon links staan naar http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/agenda?
<MichaelTel> Lijkt mij ook veel makkelijker en overzichtelijker. Maar daar ga ik niet over ;)
<Luckiboy> Ik zal het later even in het team gooien, want ik weet niet precies wat ermee gebeuren moet
<MichaelTel> Erg he, het is zondagmorgen, Moederdag en ik zet je nu al weer aan het werk. :P
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
 * leoquant gaat eten ツ
<leoquant> hoi
<MichaelTel> Eet smakelijk
<Luckiboy> eet smakelijk leoquant
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd. Typ !logs | Soms geven we hier workshops. Voor meer informatie, typ !workshops
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-06
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-07
<Luckiboy> Hoi allen, Vistaus heeft me net gecontacteerd. Hij ziet af van de workshop werkomgevingen, die hij zou geven, hij heeft naar eigen zeggen op dit moment andere (belangrijkere) dingen aan zijn hoofd.
<Luckiboy> Is er iemand anders die deze workshop zou willen verzorgen of laten we deze vallen?
<commandoline> hmm, jammer. Hier niet genoeg ervaring met andere werkomgevingen dan Unity... (ok, en Gnome 2)
<Luckiboy> Ik moet zeggen dat ik er ook niet echt in thuis ben, ik heb een tijdje met xfce gewerkt maar dat werd al snel weer Unity.
<commandoline> nou, even wachten of iemand anders het wil/kan oppakken dan en anders schrappen.
<wolfje> Hey
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-08
<Luckiboy> Hallo allen, ik ga een bericht op de mailinglijst gooien met de mededeling dat de workshop werkomgevingen niet door kan gaan. (tenzij er zich dan natuurlijk mensen melden die het alsnog willen/kunnen doen).
<commandoline> ok, prima.
<Luckiboy> Voor jouw workshop een forumdraadje + wikipagina, commandoline? Voorgestelde datum is immers a.s. zaterdag al.
<Luckiboy> Of toch even wachten?
<commandoline> ja, goed plan. De tijd vliegt...
<Luckiboy> Zal ik dan doen, of doe jij het?
<Luckiboy> Maakt mij persoonlijk niet uit, ik heb op dit moment tijd zat.
<commandoline> als jij een begin wil maken voor die twee dingen, graag.
<Luckiboy> Prima.
 * commandoline kan de wikipaginainfo wel aanvullen dan.
<Luckiboy> Gaat het vragen-gedeelte ook via JFL of via IRC?
<Luckiboy> Omdat dit natuurlijk anders dan gewoonlijk is.
<commandoline> hmm, goede vraag. JFL lijkt me.
<Luckiboy> Top.
<Luckiboy> Oké, weet ik genoeg voor nu.
<commandoline> mooi :)
<Luckiboy> Oh ja, nog één vraagje: is het een serie workshops of eenmalig?
<Luckiboy> Want het is een best breed onderwerp.
<commandoline> ik denk dat het niet echt een serie wordt als in de eerste keer klein beginnen, en iedere keer wat nieuws erbij.
<commandoline> wel kan ik me voorstellen dat we later nog eens een vervolg hebben op basis van vragen ofzo
<commandoline> hangt dus een beetje af van hoe het de eerste keer gaat. Zet dus voorlopig maar eenmalig neer.
<Luckiboy> Ok :)
<Luckiboy> Hoi leoquant.
<leoquant> hee
<leoquant> vistaus doet niet mee?
<leoquant> jammer
<Luckiboy> Klopt, idd jammer.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: opzetje staat: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/PythonGuiProgrammeren
<commandoline> ziet er goed uit, bedankt :)
<Luckiboy> Er staat commentaar voor je onder de opmerking over hangout (Meer acties -> Brontekst)
<Luckiboy> Want ik denk dat jij het beste weet hoe je het experiment wil gaan aanpakken. ;)
<Luckiboy> Forumtopic inmiddels ook: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/zaterdag-11-mei-2013-1930-2030-workshop-python-gui-programmeren/new/#new
<commandoline> ok
<_WolfeZ_> Hallo
<Luckiboy> Hoi _WolfeZ_.
<_WolfeZ_> Hey lordnoid
<_WolfeZ_> ho bedoel Luckiboy
<lordnoid> hoi _WolfeZ_
<lordnoid> :P
<_WolfeZ_> hoi lordnoid
<commandoline> lordnoid kan misschien wel een workshop Windows 8 geven? ;)
<lordnoid> :D
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Jij begrijpt het tenminste! :-)
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Verkeerde kanaal. ;)
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Komt de workshop ook nog op de planet trouwens?
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Anders beginnen ze toch weer te zeuren
<Luckiboy> Hou het dan voor je, hè. :)
<Luckiboy> Hoi MichaelTel. :)
<MichaelTel> Hoi Luckiboy
<MichaelTel> Interessante workshop a.s. zaterdag
<commandoline> Luckiboy: ik kan het idd wel op het prikbord zetten
<commandoline> beetje jammer dat het zo snel achter de laatste post aan komt, maar goed :P
<Luckiboy> Mooi :)
<_WolfeZ_> Hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-09
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<_WolfeZ_> ?
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Heb je je trouwens al ingeschreven voor de Python workshop?
<Luckiboy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/zaterdag-11-mei-2013-1930-2030-workshop-python-gui-programmeren/
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Nope, ben me even volledig aan het richten op c++, al hoewel ik de Xtext miss beter in python kan maken
<_WolfeZ_> Maar aaangezien er zo weinig zijn doe ik wel even mee!
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ik denk dat veel lui niet weten hoe in te loggen op de wiki
<Luckiboy> Ze mogen het ook in het topic plaatsen.
<Luckiboy> Staat erbij. ;)
<leoquant> prima
<_WolfeZ_> He ik zit op een ander forum helpmij anders kan oik het daar wel een beetje promoten!
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Dat kan nooit kwaad. :)
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Oke zal ik doen!
<commandoline> ok, tijd om de workshop van zaterdag even voor te bereiden.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: heb je er bezwaar tegen als ik OTbot hier binnen laat? Die is wel handig tijdens de workshop zaterdag. (voor python- en qt documentatielinkjes)
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Doe wat je niet laten kan. :P
<commandoline> .qt qmainwindow
<commandoline> .pymod unittest
<commandoline> hmm,vreemd.
<commandoline> misschien omdat het officieel #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo i.p.v. #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is...
<commandoline> .qt qmainwindow
<commandoline> .pymod unittest
<OTbot> http://docs.python.org/library/unittest.html
<_WolfeZ_>  commandoline Wat is dt?
<commandoline> een prachtig voorbeeld van de wet van murphy.
<_WolfeZ_> Iets meer uitleg aub?
<commandoline> dat is OTbot, de bot die we gebruiken in #openteacher voor het opvragen van documentatie op het gebied van Qt, Python, etc.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke cool
<_WolfeZ_> doei obot
<_WolfeZ_> YEAAHH, men eerste if and esle password chekker werkt :P
<commandoline> .qt qmainwindow
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qmainwindow.html
<commandoline> mooi, niets meer aan veranderen.
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Weet jij nog een erg simpele textediter in c++ waar ik de code van kan gebruiken?
 * commandoline kent er niet zo eentje.
<_WolfeZ_> het mag ook illegaal zijn hoor! Wil de code alleen leren begrijpen!
<commandoline> ik denk niet dat er veel commerciele erg simpele text editors in C++ zijn geschreven. :P
<commandoline> er zijn namelijk nogal veel betere alternatieven.
<_WolfeZ_> Zoals/
<_WolfeZ_> Het mag ook in python zijn!
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Ben iets beter in python dus pyhton mag ook wel
<commandoline> http://www.rkblog.rk.edu.pl/w/p/simple-text-editor-pyqt4/ die tutorial misschien?
<commandoline> tijdens de workshop zaterdag gebruik ik die trouwens losjes als een van de voorbeelden.
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Ik gebruik een op youtube met de qt designer alleen dat vind ik niet zo leuk! Daar leer je niet van programeren!
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: mja, Qt Designer is irritant. Gebruik ik zaterdag niet, dus volg gewoon die workshop, dan leg ik het dan uit ;)
<_WolfeZ_> Commandoline ik doe sws mee maar ben wel van plan om de editor in cpp te makenz!
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: prima, dit zou je iig op weg moeten helpen...
<commandoline> je kan de Pythoncode min of meer 1 op 1 overzetten naar C++ met Qt Creator.
<_WolfeZ_> oke, maar ik zie allemaal over mfc wat is dat?
<commandoline> mvc?
<commandoline> .google mfc
<OTbot> http://google.com/search?q=mfc
<commandoline> geeft trouwens microsoft foundation classes
<_WolfeZ_> oke
<_WolfeZ_> pff waarom is het zo moeilijk iets te vinden over hoe je een text editor maakt die kan opslaan en een nieuw bestand maken :(
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: http://www.cplusplus.com/forum/beginner/4624/ denk je dat ik met de code die daar staat iets kasn?
<commandoline> ik denk het niet. Zorg eerst dat je het in Python werkend krijgt, dan kan je daarna het omzetten naar C++. Nu doe je teveel tegelijk.
<_WolfeZ_> Maar door omzetten leer ik niks over c++ of wel/
<_WolfeZ_> oh kom er achyer dat dit een c code is, dan gebruik ik die wel en kijk ok of ik die kan omzetten naar c++\
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: natuurlijk wel. Je moet als je het omzet van Python -> C++ juist nagaan wat er allemaal verschillend is.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke maar ik heb een c code hoe zet ik die om naar c++
<Luckiboy> Dan moet je eerst c en c++ leren.
<commandoline> idd. Eerst begrijpen wat de C-code doet tot in de details, en dan bedenken hoe je dat in C++ zou doen.
<commandoline> omzetten kan niet automatisch o.i.d. (tenminste,  het kan, maar het levert geen mooie/leesbare code op over het algemeen.)
<Luckiboy> Dus, zoals eerder geopperd, lees eerst eens een goed leerzaam boek over c++.
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647397/ <- voorproefje workshop. Begin daar eens mee.
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Hoe maak je een python project in qt creator?
<commandoline> niet. Qt Creator ondersteunt geen Python.
<_WolfeZ_> pffff
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline:  File "qt.py", line 1
<_WolfeZ_>     import PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<_WolfeZ_>                       ^
<_WolfeZ_> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<commandoline> python3.
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: ??
<commandoline> Het is python 3. Niet Python 2.
<commandoline> dus python3 test.py i.p.v. python test.py.
<commandoline> en dat had je overigens kunnen vinden met google ;)
<_WolfeZ_> wolfez@wolfez-programming ~/wolfez $ python3 qt.py
<_WolfeZ_>   File "qt.py", line 1
<_WolfeZ_>     import PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<_WolfeZ_>                       ^
<_WolfeZ_> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Denk et niet?
<commandoline> dat is niet wat er in mijn paste stond.
<commandoline> from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<commandoline> (min of meer hetzelfde als:)
<commandoline> import PyQt4.QtCore
<commandoline> QtCore = PyQt4.QtCore
<commandoline> en dan hetzelfde voor QtGui. Scheelt een hoop schijfwerk.
<_WolfeZ_> from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<_WolfeZ_> import sys
<_WolfeZ_> class TextEditor(QtGui.QMainWindow):
<_WolfeZ_> 	def __init__(self, *args, **kwargs):
<_WolfeZ_> 		super().__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<_WolfeZ_> 		self._textEdit = QtGui.QTextEdit()
<_WolfeZ_> 		self.setCentralWidget(self._textEdit)
<_WolfeZ_> 		fileMenu = self.menuBar().addMenu("File")
<_WolfeZ_> 		newAction = fileMenu.addAction("New")
<_WolfeZ_> 		openAction = fileMenu.addAction("Open")
<_WolfeZ_> 		saveAction = fileMenu.addAction("Save")
<_WolfeZ_> 		newAction.triggered.connect(self._new)
<_WolfeZ_> 		openAction.triggered.connect(self._open)
<_WolfeZ_> 		saveAction.triggered.connect(self._save)
<_WolfeZ_> 	def _new(self):
<_WolfeZ_> 		self._textEdit.clear()
<_WolfeZ_> 	def _open(self):
<_WolfeZ_> 		path = QtGui.QFileDialog.getOpenFileName(self, "Open file", filter="Plain text (*.txt)")
<_WolfeZ_> 		if not path:
<_WolfeZ_> 			return
<_WolfeZ_> 		with open(path, "r") as f:
<_WolfeZ_> 			data = f.read()
<_WolfeZ_> 		self._textEdit.setText(data)
<_WolfeZ_> 	def _save(self):
<_WolfeZ_> 		path = QtGui.QFileDialog.getSaveFileName(self, "Save file", filter="Plain text (*.txt)")
<_WolfeZ_> 		if not path:
<_WolfeZ_> 			return
<_WolfeZ_> 		data = self._textEdit.toPlainText()
<_WolfeZ_> 		with open(path, "w") as f:
<_WolfeZ_> 			f.write(data)
<_WolfeZ_> if __name__ == "__main__":
<_WolfeZ_> 	app = QtGui.QApplication(sys.argv)
<_WolfeZ_> 	window = TextEditor()
<_WolfeZ_> 	window.show()
<_WolfeZ_> 	sys.exit(app.exec_())
<_WolfeZ_> Ho sorry
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline:  die from PyQt moet from PyQt.core worden?
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: in 90% van de channels had je nu een ban gehad, dus gebruik die pastebin nou eens...
<commandoline> En nee, dat heb ik niet gezegd. De syntax in mijn paste werkt gewoon, dus gebruik die. En als je je afvraagt wat die doet -> google.
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Iknow maar ik wou maar een regeltje en hij neemt alles
<commandoline> check dan voortaan eerst wat je op je klembord hebt in een teksteditor voordat je plakt.
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Waar moet ik pyqt downloaden?
 * Luckiboy mompelt wat over iets wat begint met een G en eindigd op oogle
 * _WolfeZ_ zoekt al heel google af
<_WolfeZ_> maar kan et nie vinden
<_WolfeZ_> heeft iemand een link?
<commandoline> gewoon via de repositories. sudo apt-get install python3-qt4...
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Ik heb hem gedoawnload van riverdale en dan?
<_WolfeZ_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647468/
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Hij doet et niet
<commandoline> ah, je hebt gelijk. python3-pyqt4
<commandoline> da's blijkbaar veranderd.
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Hoe zet ik de code nu om naar c++?
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: eerst zorgen dat je ieder regeltje Python begrijpt.
<_WolfeZ_> Hoezo?
<commandoline> omdat je moet begrijpen wat je in C++ moet implementeren?
<_WolfeZ_> pmplementeren?
<_WolfeZ_> Dan had ik dus eigelijk beter men tijd gewoon in c++ kunnen steken?
<commandoline> nee, want je begrijpt nog steeds niet het concept achter hoe je een text editor in elkaar zet, als je het mij vraagt.
<MichaelTel> commandoline: Is het raadzaam om het één en ander al te installeren voor de workshop?
<commandoline> en dat is in Python  een stuk simpeler uit te leggen dan in C++.
<commandoline> MichaelTel: daar ben ik net even mee bezig :). sudo apt-get install 'python-qt4 python3-pyqt4 geany' kan zeker geen kwaad.
<_WolfeZ_> Ja maar ik wil graag c++ leren en niet python, en dit bestandje van python begrijp ol
<_WolfeZ_> voor 9/10
<commandoline> waarom zit er 'if not path: return'? in de _open method?
<_WolfeZ_> ff zoeken waar die regel stata
<commandoline> 25
<_WolfeZ_> Ik zij 9/10 ik denk dat ik er bijna uitben wat ie inhoud
<_WolfeZ_> eemmh een path is de weg naar een bestand
<commandoline> dan zou ik het toch nog maar even wat verder uitzoeken. Als je niet begrijpt waarom die regel er staat, dan krijg je bij de C++ implementatie ook problemen.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Let me guess: als je een textbestandje hebt wat nog niet is opgeslagen, return: (blablabla)
<Luckiboy> Juist?
<_WolfeZ_> Ik zoek wel op google hoe ik py naar cpp omzet
<Luckiboy> Dat heet porten, en daarvoor moet je beide talen beheersen.
<Luckiboy> Écht beheersen.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: nope, je kan op cancel gedrukt hebben in het QFileDialog waardoor het Path None (in C++ null lijkt me) is.
<_WolfeZ_> Waarom moet ik dit dan in python doen?
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Ah, ik ben dan ook geen programmeur. :P
<commandoline> dan was het zeker geen slechte gok :P
<commandoline> <_WolfeZ_> Dan had ik dus eigelijk beter men tijd gewoon in c++ kunnen steken?
<commandoline> <commandoline> nee, want je begrijpt nog steeds niet het concept achter hoe je een text editor in elkaar zet, als je het mij vraagt.
<commandoline> we vallen in herhaling...
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: En dus moet ik dat maar in python doen? ok
<commandoline> <commandoline> en dat is in Python  een stuk simpeler uit te leggen dan in C++. (die was ik  vergeten mee te pasten, maar maakt de redenering af :P)
<commandoline> dus ja, dat zou ik doen.
<_WolfeZ_> Oke
<Luckiboy> Hoi ruliezz.
<ruliezz> hi
<Luckiboy> :P
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> ik dacht, ik ben vandaag jarig laat ik eens deze chat bekijken ;)
<ruliezz> maar volgens mij moet hier voor inloggen
<ruliezz> kweet niet. lijkt me leuk om eens een online workshop mee te maken :)
<Luckiboy> Je bent van harte uitgenodigd, zaterdag.
<_WolfeZ_> wanneer is de workshop eigelijk?
<ruliezz> volgens mij zaterdag
<ruliezz> zaterdagavond
<Luckiboy> Zaterdagavond van 19:30 - 20:30
<_WolfeZ_> Oh eeh dan ben ik er sws niet!
<ruliezz> Punt is alleen een beetje dat ik dan mijn verjaardag hou voor vrienden :)
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> Hoe gaat het dat normaal in zijn werk? iemand deelt een scherm en wij zitten op je IRC
<Luckiboy> Ah, dat is jammer. Er komen logs. (denk ik?)
<Luckiboy> ruliezz: Deze keer experimenteren we met Google hangouts, dat is nog niet eerder gedaan (bij Ubuntu NL)
<Luckiboy> Vragen kunnen dan gesteld worden via Just For Learning.
 * MichaelTel gaat eens uitzoeken wat Google hangouts is en hoe het werkt :)
<_WolfeZ_> google hangouts is toch een video programma?
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<ruliezz> dat zou wel out of the box werken
<ruliezz> lijkt me erg leuk om eens mee te maken
<ruliezz> maar goed zaterdag kan ik eigenlijk niet
<ruliezz> of kan ik gewoon in joinen en weg gaan als bezoek binnenkomt?
<ruliezz> dan kan ik een beetje mee kijken?
<commandoline> ruliezz: dat kan altijd
<ruliezz> nice!
 * commandoline zit overigens nog wel te twijfelen of het hangouts worden of toch gewoon irc.
<ruliezz> kun je met irc ook video delen dan?
<commandoline> nee, dat kan niet. Dus dan is het gewoon uitleg over irc in #ubuntu-nl-klas en vragen in dit kanaal.
<ruliezz> dus dan moet je steeds lezen?
<commandoline> klopt. Maar dat heeft ook weer een voordeel: later terugleesbaar/doorzoekbaar.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Google hangouts kan je door Youtube laten streamen.
<Luckiboy> Dan is het later terug te kijken.
<ruliezz> HOW?
<commandoline> http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/onair.html
<Luckiboy> Maar goed, het blijft natuurlijk jouw keuze, ik eet je niet op als je beslist het toch via IRC te doen. :P Ik zou het sowieso niet willen/durven, dus dat je het overweegd vind ik al heel wat.
<_WolfeZ_> Shit it python, ik ga weer met cpp bezig!
<Luckiboy> _WolfeZ_: Graag in een ander kanaal.
<ruliezz> haha
<_WolfeZ_> ok
<_WolfeZ_> stomme slang ook
<_WolfeZ_> vind wolfen veel leuker!
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> maar goed, hier gaat het dus over slangen :P
<ruliezz> dussuhhh join or leave :P
<_WolfeZ_> pythons
<commandoline> wat zijn we weer heerlijk ontopic vandaag :P
<commandoline> Luckiboy: is het nog handig om een Mwanzo-account aan te maken op google plus/youtube?
<commandoline> anders komt het in mijn persoonlijke videokanaal op youtube terecht, als iemand anders het dan later ook eens gebruikt staat het niet meer bij elkaar.
<Luckiboy> Dat lijkt me handig, dan zit het op een centrale plek.
<commandoline> idd
<Luckiboy> ^^Dat wilde ik ook net zeggen.
<Luckiboy> Doe ik wel.
<commandoline> graag
<commandoline> JFL gebruiken is misschien wel een beetje overdreven. Ik zou een paginatje met twee iframes kunnen maken: eentje voor de video en eentje met de webchat voor dit kanaal.
<Luckiboy> Dat is wel overzichtelijker, denk ik.
<Luckiboy> Dus als je dat zou willen doen?
<commandoline> Prima. Ik flans wel wat in elkaar op de communityserver.
<Luckiboy> Wordt die ook weer eens gebruikt. :P  (lol)
<ruliezz> haha
<ruliezz> dat is wel nice, gewoon ssh toegang op de ubuntu nl server ;)
<ruliezz> dat moet ik ook hebben :D
<commandoline> de Ubuntu NL communityserver != de Ubuntu server
<commandoline> die wordt door het serverteam met het leven bewaakt (en dat is maar goed ook) :P
<commandoline> aan de andere kant, ik hoop wel dat die meer updates geïnstalleerd heeft dan de communityserver. :P
<commandoline> nu aan het updaten...
<Luckiboy> Hmm, welk e-mail adres moet ik gebruiken. We hebben al een mailinglijst, maar die is openbaar (lijkt me niet geschikt voor wachtwoord reset etc.).
<Luckiboy> En een gmail adres voor mwanzo lijkt me samen met de mailinglijsten een beetje overkill.
<commandoline> ik zou gewoon jou mailadres gebruiken, tenzij je dat absoluut niet wilt dan heb ik nog wel ergens een spamadres.
<MichaelTel> jouw e-mailadres
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar hoe doen we het dan met ev. overdragen?
<ruliezz> hoe kun je mee doen in het Server beheer?
<Luckiboy> Kan je dat nog veranderen?
<ruliezz> dagelijksleven ook linux systeembeheerder
<ruliezz> momenteel werkzaam bij SIDN (bedrijf achter .nl)
<commandoline> ruliezz: je kan vragen in #ubuntu-nl-team of ze nog iemand nodig hebben.
<ruliezz> thanks
<MichaelTel> Anders kan commandoline wel een adres aanmaken: mwanzo@marten...nl en die forwarden naar het adres van Luckiboy
<commandoline> ja, ook prima.
<Luckiboy> mwanzo@ubuntu-nl.org
<Luckiboy> ?
<Luckiboy> Mogelijk?
<commandoline> dat kan het serverteam alleen, #ubuntu-nl-team opnieuw :P
<Luckiboy> lol
<Luckiboy> Het wordt daar nog druk. :P
<Luckiboy> Één van Luckiboy's adressen -> Hoe weet jij dat nou weer commandoline? :P
<MichaelTel> Hoeveel heb je er dan?
<Luckiboy> Even tellen... 4 in totaal.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: gokje.
<MichaelTel> Oh, dat valt nog wel mee..
<Luckiboy> En mailinglists nog niet meegeteld.
<Luckiboy> Dan mag je er nog 4 bij optellen.
<commandoline> ik heb er zelf een stuk of 9, dus meerdere adressen is voor  mij ook de 'normale' situatie :P
<Luckiboy> Server team is nog niet wakker, volgens mij.
<MichaelTel> sudo reboot serverteam
<commandoline> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzo-on-air/
<Luckiboy> Mwanzo On Air, lol
<commandoline> zo, nu ziet het er ook nog een beetje Ubuntu-achtig uit... :P
<_WolfeZ_> Cees: Heel erg bedankt voor je hulp! Maar heb een werkende c++ qt code gevonden!
<_WolfeZ_> ho bedoel commandoline
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<Luckiboy> Wat is dit nu weer, ik mag van Google niet eens de oprichtdatum van Mwanzo als leeftijd kiezen. :P
<commandoline> nog niet oud genoeg :P
<Luckiboy> Inderdaad.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/?p=157&preview=true <- nog opmerkingen voordat ik 'm publiceer?
<Luckiboy> Ik krijg de melding "niets gevonden".
<commandoline> ok, dan zet ik 'm wel gewoon online :P
<commandoline> http://prikbord.ubuntu-nl.org/
<commandoline> ik kan alsnog wijzigingen maken trouwens. Weet alleen niet zeker hoe dat met de planet gaat.
<Luckiboy> Nope, geen aan/opmerkingen
<commandoline> mooi.
<Luckiboy> Je gaat het dus wel via Google Hangouts doen dus?
<commandoline> ja.
<commandoline> screen sharing is te handig om te missen :P
<commandoline> http://ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap <- stukje wat we via de mailing list hebben besproken toegevoegd.
<commandoline> (kan even duren totdat de cache geupdate is)
<Luckiboy> Ik zie hem al. :)
<Luckiboy> Weet je toevallig waar ik een grote (2560x1440) afbeelding kan downloaden van "Ubuntu dots"? Voor de banner van het kanaal.
<Luckiboy> Ik heb nu warm grey, maar dat ziet er niet uit.
<Luckiboy> https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuNLMwanzo
<commandoline> hmm, dan moet je naar de artworksite van canonical denk ik
<commandoline> http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads?search=logo&submit=
<Luckiboy> Daar ben ik al geweest, maar dat zijn hele kleine afbeeldingen.
<commandoline> geen idee,  dan :(
<Luckiboy> Ik probeer wel wat te knutselen met Gimp.
<Luckiboy> Beter?
<commandoline> ja, is wel ok vind ik.
<Luckiboy> Mooi. :)
<commandoline> misschien zou de achtergrond van dat logo nog transparant, zal ik dat even proberen?
<Luckiboy> Dat is het al.
<Luckiboy> Maar dat snapt Google niet.
<commandoline> ok, dan is het prima zo.
<Luckiboy> Oké, voor zaterdag moet jij zeker op het kanaal moeten inloggen? Dan PM ik je even het wachtwoord.
<commandoline> prima
<commandoline> misschien ook wel handig als ik het van tevoren al een keertje uitprobeer.
<Luckiboy> Ja, idd.
<commandoline> ok, test geslaagd. Nog best een gedoe, maar ik neem aan dat het wel gaat lukken zaterdag :)
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Mooi. :)
<Luckiboy> Ik heb de video's die op het account komen te staan onder de CC BY licensie gezet.
<Luckiboy> Dat past wel bij onze open source gedachte, toch?
<commandoline> Ja, prima.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: Moet je trouwens die communityserver pagina bij elke nieuwe workshop (filmpje) aanpassen of gaat dat automatisch?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: handmatig.
<commandoline> geen idee of Youtube een api biedt om het automatisch te doen, maar dat is waarschijnlijk de moeite niet waard.
<commandoline> niet ideaal dat ik het moet updaten, maar in principe kan iedereen die op de communityserver rootrechten heeft het doen.
<commandoline> en dat is tenminste niet alleen ik. Het alternatief is een server die helemaal door een persoon wordt beheerd :S
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-10
<leoquant> gaat het zaterdag door?
<leoquant> Luckiboy,?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-11
<_WolfeZ_> alle mijjn Herne
<_WolfeZ_> Heren
<commandoline> leoquant: hoi, workshop gaat idd gewoon door
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> met hoeveel lui?
<leoquant> ach ikmzie wel ik ben er bij dus..:)
<commandoline> niet zo veel aanmeldingen, maar je weet het toch nooit tot op het laatst.
<leoquant> yep
<commandoline> en het wordt allemaal opgenomen & komt op youtube, daar staat  (gokje) nog niet veel Nederlands materiaal over PyQt4 dus kan geen kwaad. :P
<leoquant> top
<commandoline> Misschien zouden we nog wel even moeten proberen om de workshop vandaag in de topics van de verschillende irc-kanalen te krijgen (en misschien bovenaan het forum)
<leoquant> ja
<commandoline> zo, het staat in #ubuntu-nl-team, we zien wel wat er van komt.
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> Ik zal het gelijk even hier in het topic zetten. (hallo allemaal)
* Luckiboy changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Vanavond: Workshop Python GUI programmeren. Meer informatie: http://goo.gl/iyuxt |  Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Meer informatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Luckiboy> Zo.
<Luckiboy> En nu is het tijd voor ontbijt. :)
<commandoline> mooi
<_WolfeZ_> hoi
<commandoline> hmm, m'n ingebouwde microfoon heeft wel wat veel ruis merk ik nu. En alleen een soort combi microfoonaansluiting die ik niet aan de praat kan krijgen :S
 * commandoline gaat nog even m'n oude computer proberen. Anders wordt het achtergrondruis vanavond :P
<Luckiboy> Oeh, nostalgie. Ruis van een oude TV. :P
<commandoline> ok, lijkt erop dat we het moeten doen met de ruis. Niets aan te doen. Ik ben er over een uurtje weer, om de hangout stream voor te bereiden e.d.
<trijntje> is dat zo'n google hangout dinges trouwens?
<trijntje> ow, laat maar, ik zie de link op de pagina al
<Luckiboy> Ik kijk zo wel gewoon mee op Youtube, met irssi er naast. Te gewend geraakt aan irssi, denk ik. :P
<commandoline> ok, ik ben er weer. Tijd om die stream online te krijgen.
<Luckiboy> Geef maar een gil als ik ergens mee kan helpen.
<trijntje> ik zie nog niks op de stream pagina iig
<Luckiboy> Please stand by. Starting soon...
<Luckiboy> Spannend.
<commandoline2> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzo-on-air/ is idd geupdate
<hannie> hoi, ik ben er hoor.
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond hannie
<hannie> voor de cursus bedoel ik
<MichaelTel> + de rest
<commandoline2> kan iedereen de stream zien?
<hannie> hoi MichaelTel
<hannie> mooi plaatje
<Luckiboy> commandoline2: Yep.
<MichaelTel> mooie achtergrond
<commandoline2> ben ik ook te horen?
<hannie> oeps, ff micro aansluiten
<MichaelTel> Yep
<CasW> Jup, goed te horen
<MichaelTel> Valt wel mee met de ruis
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar als het kan iets beter articuleren. Ik hoorde iets over slovenie?
<hannie> ik hoor nog niets
<CasW> Wat voor microfoon gebruik je, in je laptopje?
<Luckiboy> Succes, commandoline!
<commandoline1> -- OpenTeacher (http://openteacher.org/), OpenGameDesigner (http://opengamedesigner.org/), Code of Conduct Signing Assistant (https://launchpad.net/code-of-conduct-signing-assistant) -- Eric IDE: http://eric-ide.python-projects.org/eric-screenshots.html -- Anki: http://ankisrs.net/ -- http://www.diotavelli.net/PyQtWiki/SomeExistingApplications
<erik_k> nop
<Luckiboy> Hoi leoquant.
<erik_k> ne wel
<leoquant> hoi!
<Luckiboy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF3B88xWOwk
<Luckiboy> Voor degenen die nog niet voor zich hadden. :P
<commandoline2> kan ik verder?
<Luckiboy> Voor mij is het duidelijk.
<erik_k> ik moet even bijkomen, gaat wel lukken
<trijntje> jeps
<commandoline1> sudo apt-get install geany python-qt4 python3-pyqt4
<Luckiboy> Met uitzondering van Ubuntu One. :P
<commandoline1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655347/
<Luckiboy> Er zit enige vertraging in Youtube volgens mij.
<hannie> he, he ik heb geluid
<trijntje> zo te zien loopt de screencast zo'n 55 seconden achter
<trijntje> (hey hannie()
<Luckiboy> Dus 55 seconden wachten voor vragen, commandoline. :P
<commandoline2> .qt qwidget
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qwidget.html
<commandoline2> .qt qpushbutton
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qpushbutton.html
<commandoline2> .qt qvboxlayout
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qvboxlayout.html
<hannie> fantastisch
<Luckiboy> Kan je daar ook een IRC spam bot van maken? :P :P
<commandoline2> .qt qapplication
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qapplication.html
<commandoline2> kunnen we verder?
<hannie> ja hoor
<commandoline1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5655429/
<commandoline1> mooi :)
<MichaelTel> yes
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<leoquant> geniaal
<erik_k> ja
<commandoline2> .qt qmainwindow
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qmainwindow.html
<commandoline2> .qt qtextedit
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qtextedit.html
<hannie> as f Is f een variabele?
<erik_k> Geluid wel, maar ik heb de link nog niet.
<commandoline> .qt qfiledialog
<leoquant> *split ddos
<commandoline> oh, net split?
<leoquant> * commandoline2 heeft verlaten (*.net *.split)
<leoquant> * commandoline1 heeft verlaten (*.net *.split)
<leoquant> nickserv down
<hannie> ik heb er nog geen last van (net split
<erik_k> Wat is net split?
<leoquant> uhm freenode heeft problemen up te blijven
<leoquant> veel servers zijn down
<commandoline> .qt qdialog
<leoquant> iemand(en) zijn boos/of scriptkiddie
<Luckiboy> Wat een timing. :|
<hannie> Mogen de letters iets groter?
<commandoline> .qt qlistview
<commandoline> http://vps.marten-de-vries.nl/openteacher-code-documentation/modules/org/openteacher/typingTutor/keyboard.html
<commandoline> Python: http://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ThinkPython
<commandoline> http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4
<commandoline> http://pyvideo.org/
<commandoline> #pyqt & #python (ook: #python-nl)
<commandoline> ok, en ik ben klaar.
<hannie> dank je wel, commandoline
<MichaelTel> Geweldige workshop, commandoline
<erik_k> Dank je, Command. Goede workshop.
<commandoline> geweldig OTbot. Precies te laat :P
<commandoline> .qt qlistview
<commandoline> .qt qdialog
<commandoline> .qt qfiledialog
<erik_k> toeval?
<commandoline> zeker
<_WolfeZ_> Heb ik iets gemist?
<commandoline> en graag gedaan.
<commandoline> _WolfeZ_: een enorme net split en de PyQt4 workshop
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qlistview.html
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qdialog.html
<OTbot> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qfiledialog.html
<commandoline> maar die laatste komt nog online
<commandoline> (op youtube, bedoel ik dan.)
<_WolfeZ_> wie is kloeri?
<MichaelTel> Iemand van freenode
<_WolfeZ_> Whut heeft freenode lats van ddos? dafuq
<StefandeVries> Jap.
<StefandeVries> In #ubuntu net *boem* zomaar duizend mensen weg.
<_WolfeZ_> Echt sneu
<MichaelTel> commandoline: vraagje: zit er in Geany een soort auto-aanvulling als je code schrijft, dat dan als je bijvoorbeeld self. intypt na de punt de beschikbare opties laat zien?
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Als ik zou kunnen hacken zou ik niet van dity soort domme dingen doen!
<commandoline> MichaelTel: Tot op zekere hoogte. De complete PyQt4/Python stdlib kent 'ie niet, maar bepaalde dingen worden wel aangevuld
<StefandeVries> DDoS'en is ook niet hacken, uiteraard.
<commandoline> + er zijn ook nog wat instellingsmogelijkheden. Bijvoorbeeld dat 'ie aanvult met woorden die al in het document staan. Dat is wat ik gebruik (en genoeg voor mij).
<_WolfeZ_> StefandeVries: Ik vind het er wel onder vallen
<StefandeVries> _WolfeZ_: oké.
<MichaelTel> ChanServ alweer foetsie
<StefandeVries> De server waarop Chan- en NickServ draaien ligt onder vuur.
<MichaelTel> Ah vandaar.. Zie ook veel mensen in #freenode vragen waar ChanServ en NickServ zijn
<_WolfeZ_> Door wie? :P
<siegie> vroeg me al af waarom nickserv nie reageerde :)
<MichaelTel> We moeten allemaal eerst een donatie doen
<MichaelTel> sjips te laat
<_WolfeZ_> Vind die ddso best sneu hoor!
<_WolfeZ_> DUDE die hele freenode channel mensen binnen uit in uit dude!
<Luckiboy> Sorry, ik moet plotseling weg, ik hoop dat het (ondanks IRC storing) nog goed is gegaan?
 * Luckiboy gaat weer, heel ongezellig :(
<_WolfeZ_> Luckiboy: Haat aan ddos
<trijntje> leuke workshop commandoline, ik ga em vanavond afkijken, moest nog koken tussendoor
<trijntje> stomme scriptkleuters
<StefandeVries> Ze werken eraan bij freenode.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: is het toch nog een beetje goed verlopen?
<MichaelTel> Het was goed te volgen vond ik. (afgezien van de minuut vertraging)
<Luckiboy> Mooi. :)
<Luckiboy> Beetje jammer dat chanserv nu weg is, kan ik het topic niet wijzigen.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: ik ben best tevreden op zich
<commandoline> beetje jammer dat er op een bepaald moment geen feedback meer doorkwam, maar we hebben geluk dat we het deze keer niet via IRC hebben gedaan :P
<Luckiboy> Ja, misschien nog goed ook. :P
<Luckiboy> Ik ben de log van #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo online aan het zetten, ik regel alles wel even.
<Luckiboy> M.b.t. logs etc.
<commandoline> ah, graag.,
<Luckiboy> Zo, de links staan op de wiki. Ik heb er ook naar gelinkt in het forumtopic.
<commandoline> mooi :)
<commandoline> ik laat de mwanzo-on-air pagina voorlopig gewoon staan.
<Luckiboy> Lijkt me prima, we zouden alleen misschien moeten zoeken naar een efficienter systeem om je vragen te stellen.
<Luckiboy> Die vertraging was toch vrij irritant.
<Luckiboy> Misschien via één centraal vraagpunt (persoon)?
<commandoline> die vertraging is google's schuld, irc is vrijwel realtime.
<commandoline> je ziet hetzelfde bij de vUDS's.
<Luckiboy> Weet ik, maar daar gebeurt het dus via één persoon.
<commandoline> maar goed, video streamen geeft nou eenmaal behoorlijk wat lag.
<commandoline> die persoon loopt toch nog steeds een minuut achter?
<Luckiboy> Ja, dat is waar, maar dan houdt je het overzicht er nog in.
<commandoline> overzicht is geen probleem, ik kon alles zien (totdat freenode uitviel, maar da's eenmalig)
<commandoline> tenminste, je moet er een tweede computer voor aan hebben staan. Maar dat had ik
<Luckiboy> Oké, als jij het zegt (jij bent degene die het heeft moeten doen natuulijk), ik verloor ws het overzicht omdat het de eerste keer was (nieuw).
<commandoline> het probleem is gewoon dat het lijkt alsof ik het pas een minuut later zie
<commandoline> ik heb met de pythoncursus eerder een keer via een videostream een workshop gedaan. Toen gebruikten we iets anders met minder lag, dacht ik.
<commandoline> http://livestream.com/ gebruikte Dooitze toen, geloof ik.
<Luckiboy> Misschien is het handig als er iets van een regel komt dat er pas een nieuwe vraag gesteld mag worden als de andere beantwoord is.
<Luckiboy> Vraag = een zin met [vraag] tag of zo.
<Luckiboy> Dat is al een stuk duidelijker denk ik.
<commandoline> Ik kon de vragen zo herkennen
<commandoline> zo druk was het hier ook weer niet
<commandoline> maar we zouden
<commandoline> QUESTION: hier een vraag
<commandoline> weer kunnen herintroduceren.
<Luckiboy> Zoiets ja, dat zie je ook bij UDS's.
<Luckiboy> Dat is voor de "meelezer" iig duidelijk.
<commandoline> ok, dan gebruiken we de volgende keer weer de 'VRAAG:'-prefix.
<Luckiboy> Prima.
<Luckiboy> Ik zou misschien ook nog wel een workshop willen geven dmv hangouts in de toekomst.
<Luckiboy> Ik dacht eerst dat jullie (jij) het UDS idee in je/jullie hoofd hadden, daarom was ik er zo fel tegen.
<Luckiboy> Kop op internet = Ermmmm
<MichaelTel> Workshop hoe een project te openen en onderhouden op Launchpad (en wat is bzr?). Niet dat ik er nu al aan toe ben, maar vind het wel interessant.
<Luckiboy> Daar weet ik vrij weinig van, moet ik toegeven.
<Luckiboy> bzr weet ik dan nog wel.
 * commandoline weet daar volgens de testimonials op m'n internationale wikipage wat van :P
<Luckiboy> lol
<Luckiboy> Jullie weten meer dan ik?
<Luckiboy> Zoiets?
<commandoline> naah, ik denk dat porthose (de schrijver) launchpad beter kent dan ik.
<commandoline> maar evt. ben ik wel voor die workshop beschikbaar, het zou niet de eerste keer zijn dat ik een launchpadprojectje open.
<commandoline> maar eerst eens zien of er verder nog geïnteresseerden zijn.
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat we het beste de reeks die we nu hebben (beginners en terminal) eerst kunnen afronden.
<commandoline> prima. Maar eventueel mag 'ie er wat mij betreft achteraan als er interesse is.
<Luckiboy> Ik noteer het voor nu, dan zie ik later of (en hoe) ik er achteraan ga.
<commandoline> op zich kan het ook geen kwaad om alvast wat ideeën te hebben voor de volgende keer, idd.
<commandoline> goed, ik ga er vandoor. Bye!
<MichaelTel> Bye bye
<Luckiboy> Doei!
<leoquant> hoe is freenode nu?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-12
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen leoquant
<_WolfeZ_> commandoline: Hoe maak je een ssh key?
<leoquant> hee commandoline
<leoquant> toen je meer van de mic af zat, leek het geluid veel beter
<leoquant> erg goed systeem overigens
<leoquant> Guest92194: reboot/herstart je client eens :)
<Guest92194> nou, vooruit ;)
<leoquant> aha :P
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> als we cees eruit gooien zou ie autojoinen? :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-05-07
<chas3r> wat een rust hier..
<Rachelle> jup
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-05-10
<Jim_> na installatie van software, is de beveiliging te controleren
